# [Sammelthread] Microsoft Windows 8



## Painkiller (15. September 2011)

Hallo Community & herzlich willkommen im Sammelthread zu *Windows 8 *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 8 How-TOs:*

Der User *mae1cum77* hat sich große Mühe gegeben, und ein How-To-Thread erstellt, in dem allerhand Tipps und Tricks mit Windows 8 erläutert werden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-ohne-3rd-party-tools-tipps-tricks-video.html​ 
*Was ist Windows 8?*​ 
Windows 8 ist der direkte Nachfolger zu Windows 7.
Im Moment befindet sich das Betriebssystem noch in der Entwicklung. Allerdings wurde es bereits auf der IT-Messe Computex welche jedes Jahr in Taipeh veranstalltet wird, vorgestellt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Das Design:*​ 
Windows 8 soll primär auf die Bedienung via Touchscreen ausgelegt werden. Daher ist es wenig verwunderlich das sich Microsoft beim Design an der Windows Phone 7-Software orientiert. Windows Phone 7 ist ein Betriebssystem für Mobiltelefone und die Fortsetzung der Software Windows Mobile.​ 
Windows 8 soll in die neue Oberfläche „_Modern UI_ und die klassische „Desktop“-Oberfläche unterteilt werden.​ 
In der _Modern UI_-Oberfläche sollen sämtliche Menüs individuell ins Bild „gezogen“ werden können. Die Seitenleisten werden ebenfalls durch mobile Menüs ersetzt. Windows 8 nutzt sogenannte Tiles statt Programmicons. Diese waren bereits bei Windows Phone 7 vorhanden.​ 
Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der _Modern UI_-Oberfläche sind sogenannte Charms, fünf Funktionen, die Windows 8 anzeigt, wenn vom rechten Rand in den Bildschirm gewischt wird: Search, Share, Start, Devices und Settings.​ 
M_Modern UI_-Anwendungen werden die Möglichkeit haben, Inhalte direkt an andere Anwendungen weiterzugeben bzw. diese zu empfangen. So ist es u. a. möglich, eine Textpassage im Browser zu markieren und anschließend über eine beliebige Social-Media-Anwendung mit Freunden oder Bekannten zu teilen. Außerdem ist das Verwenden von Inhalten wie Bildern aus Anwendungen, welche auf Cloud-Dienste wie Flickr zugreifen, möglich, ohne dass die Anwendung, die diese Inhalte anfordert, Zugriff auf die Login-Daten der Online-Bildergalerie hat.​ 

Ebenso soll der "Start"-Button laut Microsoft auf das Startmenü der _Modern UI_-Oberfläche verweisen, da ihrer Meinung nach das alte Startmenü zuviel Platz einnimmt.​ 
Über einen Eingriff in die Windows-Registrierungsdatenbank lässt sich das alte Startmenü und ein direkter Start auf den Desktop jedoch wieder aktivieren. Die Metro-Oberfläche ist dann allerdings nicht mehr verfügbar.​ 

Wie der Director of Communications für Windows 8, Chris Flores, nun bekanntgab, wird es zwar möglich sein, den aus vielen Screenshots bekannten grünen Hintergrund des _Modern UI_-Startscreens zu ändern, allerdings hat man sich dazu entschieden, dem Nutzer nicht die Möglichkeit zu geben, beispielsweise ein Foto zu verwenden, dass den Bildschirm unübersichtlich machen könnte und aufgrund der Kacheln ohnehin kaum zu erkennen wäre.​ 
Stattdessen ist es möglich, aus momentan acht verschiedenen Stilen zu währen, von Wirbeln und Schnörkeln über Linien und Rechteecke und dabei eine Farbe über eine Scrollbar auszuwählen. Diese Farbe wird dann auch bei Auswahlbereichen von Metro verwendet, wo sonst das bekannte Grün zu sehen war.​ 


Hier ein Beispielbild des _Modern UI_-Designs:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Deaktivieren der * *Modern UI-Startseite:*


Die Consumer-Preview enthält keine eigene Einstellung dafür die _Modern UI_-Startseite zu überspringen. Es ist daher erforderlich direkt in  der Registry manuelle Eingriffe vorzunehmen. Starten Sie den  Registry-Editor über die Tastenkombination [Windows-Taste] + [R] und dem  Befehlt "regedit". Steuern Sie HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows  NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon an. Suchen Sie den Wert "Shell" auf  "explorer.exe". Dieses ändern Sie auf "explorer.exe  /select,explorer.exe".

Starten Sie Windows 8 jetzt neu. Wenn Sie  alles richtig gemacht haben, dürfte die Startseite nur noch kurz  aufleuchten. Sie gelangen kurz darauf direkt auf dem Desktop. Wenn Sie  zurück auf die Metro-Startseite gelangen wollen, nutzen Sie einfach die  Tastenkombination [Strg] + [Esc]. Haben Sie Bedenken an der Registry  etwas zu verstellen, können Sie kurz nach dem Start auch direkt über  [Windows-Taste] + [D] zum Desktop springen.
​ 

*Die Neuerungen/Änderungen von Windows 8:*​ 

*Der Windows-Explorer:*​ 
In der überarbeiteten Version des Explorers wird es möglich sein, in einem zentralen Bereich alle laufenden Kopier- und Löschvorgänge zu pausieren, fortsetzen oder abzubrechen. Der Explorer selbst bekommt ein Ribbon-Design wie schon Office 2007 und Office 2010. Bei Ribbon handelt es sich um eine Art Menüband, bei dem sich beim Klick auf ein Tab keine Menüs aufklappen, sondern eine Registerkarte mit den jeweiligen Optionen einblendet wird. Durch das neue Design sind mehr Funktionen schneller zugänglich - ein Ziel von Microsoft beim neuen Explorer ist es, einige Funktionen prominenter zu platzieren, die bisher oftmals untergegangen sind. ​ 

So wird es in Zukunft eine "Vergleichs"-Funktion geben, mit der bei Kopier- oder Verschiebeaktionen namensgleiche Dateien auf Duplizität überprüft werden. Stimmen neben dem Namen auch die Dateigröße (auf das Byte genau) und der Zeitpunkt der letzten Änderung (je nach Dateisystem auf 2 Sekunden bis 0,1 Mikrosekunden genau) überein, werden beide Dateien als Duplikate gewertet und der Nutzer muss nicht mehr einzeln bestätigen, dass die vorhandene Datei beibehalten werden soll. Eine weitere Erleichterung erfährt das Übertragen großer Datenmengen durch eine verbesserte Handhabung der Netzwerk- und Kopierfunktionen. So wird es in Zukunft möglich sein, den Rechner während eines laufenden Kopiervorganges in den Ruhezustand zu schicken und den Kopiervorgang anschließend fortzusetzen. Außerdem kann sich der Übertragungsweg flexibel ändern: Werden Daten via WLAN auf einen anderen Windows-8-Rechner übertragen und nachträglich eine schnellere Netzwerkverbindung via Kabel hergestellt, wird diese ebenfalls für die Übertragung genutzt.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Taskmanager:*​ 
Der Taskmanager hat von Microsoft eine Generalüberholung spendiert bekommen. Hier werden nun laufende Anwendungen in Kategorien eingeordnet (z. B. Systemprozesse, Metro-Anwendungen und „normale“ Anwendungen). Nicht aktive Anwendungen werden aus Performancegründen angehalten und im Taskmanager der derzeit aktuellen Entwicklerversion als „Suspended“ makiert.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Windows to Go:*​ 
Mit diesem System ist es möglich, Windows mitsamt aller Programme, Einstellungen und Daten auf einen USB-Stick zu speicher. Steckt man den USB-Stick in einen anderen PC, so ist es möglich Windows 8 von diesem Stick zu starten. Fährt man den PC wieder herunter, so sind keine Rückstände von Windows 8 auf diesem vorhanden.​ 

*Erweiterter Reset:*​ 
Manchmal ist es nötig, das Betriebssystem in den Auslieferungszustand zurück zu setzen. Durch den erweiterten Reset wird es möglich sein, die Daten und Metro-Apps zu sichern, und letztendlich die Nutzerdaten und Programme wiederherzustellen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Apps:*​ 
Apps (Applications) werden über den Windows Store erhältlich sein. Der Store wird zwei Arten von Software zur Verfügung stellen. 
Die schon bestehenden Windows-Desktop-Anwendungen und die Apps für Windows 8 (_Modern UI_ Style Apps). ​ 
_Modern UI_-Apps sollen nur über den Store heruntergeladen bzw. gekauft werden. Die Detailseiten des Stores sollen eine Appbeschreibungen, ein Bild, die Hardwareanforderungen und Bewertungen beinhalten. _Modern UI_-Apps können auf maximal fünf Computern mit Windows 8 genutzt werden.

Die Preisspanne, was eine App kosten darf, wurde von Microsoft  festgelegt. Zwischen 1,50 Euro und 1.000 Euro soll der Preis betragen.  30 Prozent davon behält Microsoft ein. Wer an der App mehr als 25.000  US-Dollar verdient, braucht nur noch 20 Prozent abzugeben. Davor war  eine pauschale Gebühr von 99 Euro für zwei Jahre fällig. Microsoft will  zudem die Apps technisch und inhaltlich überprüfen. Kostenlose  Demo-Versionen der Apps sollen zur Verfügung gestellt werden, dies habe  bei Windows Phone 7 den Umsatz verzehnfacht. Nach den Berechnungen von  Microsoft soll Windows 8 auf bis zu 500 Millionen End-Geräten  installiert werden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Spiele-Apps für Windows 8 entwickelt, muss sicherstellen, dass diese  mindestens eine Auflösung von 1.366 x 768 Bildpunkten darstellen  können. Dabei muss zwingend das Format 16:9 eingehalten werden. Wer noch  mit seinem alten 5:4 Monitor mit der Auflösung 1.280 x 1024 unterwegs  ist, wird dahingehend Probleme bekommen. Werden zwei Apps genutzt, soll  eine Darstellungsalternative erhalten. Die erste App wird im 4:3-Format  mit 1.024 x 768 Pixeln angezeigt, während die Darstellung der zweiten  App mit einer reduzierten Auflösung von 342 x 768 Pixeln erfolgt.

Tastatur  und Maus als Haupteingabegeräte haben ausgedient. Der Fokus liegt auf  Touch-Steuerung und damit vermutlich dem mobilen Bereich. Ein Xbox  360-Controller oder eine Kinect-Steuerung soll ebenfalls unterstützt  werden. Als Grafikschnittstelle soll DirektX 11.1 eingesetzt werden, bei  entsprechender Geräte-Unterstützung inklusive stereoskopischer  3D-Ausgabe. Vertikale Synchronisation wird zur Pflicht. Wahlweise 30  oder 60 fps können verwendet werden. DirectX 9 wird als Minimum von  Microsoft empfohlen.

Eine Cross-Plattform-Unterstützung soll es  gleichfalls geben, vorausgesetzt, das Spiel unterstützt eine eben  solche. Multiplayer über Windows 7 und 8 sowie Xbox 360 stünde dann  nichts im Wege. Über einen Windows Live-Account können bis zu 6  GByte-Speicher der Cloud verwendet werden. 5 GBye davon könnten die  Spiele-Apps nutzen. Wird eine App geschlossen, wird der aktuelle  Spielstand in der Cloud gespeichert. Größer als 2 GByte darf die App  nicht sein.​ 



*Media Center:*​ 
Das Media Center von Microsoft wird ein Bestandteil von Windows 8 werden. Mit der Media-Center-Schnittstelle bietet Microsoft einen digitalen Videorecorder und einen umfassenden Multimediaplayer an.​ 


*Hyper-V:*​ 
Windows 8 wird in der Version für professionelle Anwender die vollwertige VM-Software Hyper-V enthalten. Um das Feature zu nutzen, muss der Host-PC einen 64-Bit-Prozessor mit Second Level Address Translation besitzen und ihm müssen mindestens vier Gibibyte RAM bei Seite stehen. Die virtuellen Maschinen unterstützen je bis zu 32 Prozessoren und 512 Gibibyte RAM, was bei der derzeitigen Hardware praktisch keine Limitierung darstellt.​ 
Die Grafikschnittstelle gibt Bilder mit bis zu 1.600 x 1.200 Punkten aus - auch auf mehreren Monitoren. Multi-Touch-Befehle lassen sich mühelos in die virtuellen Maschinen übertragen. Netzwerkverbindungen werden über die eigens von Microsoft entwickelte Bridge geteilt. Optional nutzt man einen virtuellen Switch, mit der sich auch Wifi-Verbindungen gemeinsam nutzen lassen. dank Live Storage Move ist es außerdem möglich, die Container-Datei, in der sich die VM befindet, zu verschieben, während die Virtuelle Maschine verwendet wird.​ 


*Der neue Boot-Screen:*​ 
Microsofts Ziel sei es, dem Nutzer ein optisch ansprechendes und möglichst nahtloses Erscheinungsbild zu bieten, wobei dies durch die Anzeige des Logos des Mainboard-Herstellers und die gleich darauf folgende Anzeige des neuen Bootscreens erreicht werden soll. Auch die verkürzte Boot-Zeit spielt natürlich mit in dieses Konzept hinein. Die Bedienung erfolgt dann im neuen Bootscreen über entsprechende Buttons, die sich neben einem kurzen Erklärungstext zur Option befinden, oder per Klick beziehungsweise Berührung des Textes selbst. Neu ist unter anderem auch, dass sich die Anzeigedauer des Bootscreens im entsprechenden Menü einstellen lässt, statt wie bisher unter Windows selbst. Eine weitere Innovation ist die Einbindung von Funktionen, die man normalerweise nur aus dem BIOS kennt, wie beispielsweise das Festlegen der Boot-Reihenfolge der unterschiedlichen Quellen wie Laufwerk oder Festplatte. Für derlei Funktionen ist jedoch UEFI die Voraussetzung. Mit an Board ist weiterhin die ebenfalls bekannte Windows Recovery Environment, auffindbar unter "Advanced Options", die bei Startproblemen zum Einsatz kommt. Um trotz Touch-Bedienung bei Tablets ein Arbeiten in der aufrufbaren Kommandozeile oder das Einloggen per Passwort auf die Benutzerkonten zu ermöglichen, haben die Entwickler außerdem ein Soft-Keyboard implementiert.​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_PXsY9E3lc​ 



*USB 3.0-Unterstützung: *​ 
USB-3.0-Unterstützung wird von Haus aus in Windows 8 implementiert.
Microsoft wird einen komplett neuen USB-Support programmieren, der die Abwärtskompatibilität sicherstellt.​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl7-zttFyf0​ 

*XBox-Live:*​ 
Über Xbox Live erhält man Zugriff auf Spiele, Videos und Musik. XBox-Spiele wird man auf dem PC aber wohl nicht spielen können.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der Internet-Explorer 10:*​ 
Der IE folgt dem Metro-Stil, nimmt das ganze Display ein und versteckt das Browser-Chrome. Mit Kneif- und Spreizgesten lässt sich zoomen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*DirectX 12:*​ 
Von DirectX 12 ist in keinem Dokument bisher die Rede. Microsoft spricht nur von den tollen Möglichkeiten für Spieleentwickler, das "neue" DirectX 11 zu nutzen. Die Rede ist von DirectX 11.1. In Windows 8 seien Direct2D, Direct3D und DirectCompute einfacher miteinander zu benutzen, es sollen weniger doppelte Ressourcen genutzt werden müssen. Was bisher nur über XNA verfügbar war (DirectXMath, XAudio2, and XInput) soll nun über Windows 8 nutzbar sein. DirectX 11.1 wird nicht weiter ausgeführt, Microsoft erwähnt aber stereoskopische 3D-Apps in diesem Zusammenhang.

*
Integrierter Flash-Player:*

Bei Windows 8 will Microsoft nun direkt mit Adobe zusammenarbeiten,  damit der Flash Player ab Werk direkt in das neue Windows integriert  werden kann. Auch soll der Flash-Player nicht mehr als eigene  Stand-Alone-Software fungieren, sondern als eine Art Systemkompnenten  integriert sein.


Durch diese Maßnahmen ist es nun auch möglich, Flash-Videos im  Metro-IE10 zu betrachten. Bisher musste man zum Betrachten von  Flash-Videos immer zum IE10 mit Standardoberfläche wechseln. Microsoft  reagiert auf die immer noch sehr hohe Verbreitung des Standards für  Web-Videos, trotz dass mit HTML5 schon seit längerer Zeit eine  Alternative für die Videodarstellung vorhanden wäre. Da Flash nun Teil  des IE 10 ist, bekam Microsoft Einsicht in Teile des Quellcodes, was die  Integration des Flash Players ermöglichen soll, ohne die durch die  Plugin-Schnittstelle erzeugten Sicherheitsprobleme mitzunehmen.​ 

*Hardware-Sound: *​ 
Windows 8 möchte zu den alten Wurzeln zurück und lagert nun wieder die Berechnungen auf die dafür vorgesehene spezielle Hardware aus. Damit haben Karten wie die Creative X-Fi oder die ASUS-Xonar-Reihe wieder ihre alte Spitzenposition inne.​ 

*Windows-Defender:*​ 
Der neue Windows Defender von Windows 8 durchsucht den Computer nicht nur nach Spy- und Malware, sondern auch nach Viren, Anschluss zu Botnets etc. Die Bedienungsoberfläche des neuen Windows Defender ähnelt den Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0. Das neue Betriebssystem besitzt somit einen integrierten Virenscanner.


*Neues Betriebssystem-Startmenü:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 8 soll in Verbindung mit schneller Hardware für einen deutlich  schnelleren Systemstart sorgen, als es noch mit Windows 7 möglich war.  Kommt darüber hinaus eine SSD zum Einsatz, kann der Zeitraum, in dem man  beispielsweise den Hotkey für den BIOS-Zugang aktivieren will, bei 200  Millisekunden liegen - zu wenig Zeit, um diese Aktion durchzuführen.  Damit man auch zukünftig vor dem Betriebssystemstart als Anwender  Einfluss nehmen kann, fasst Microsoft alle Vorgänge in einem Menü  zusammen. Nur wer noch kein UEFI hat, kann den Systemstart  beispielsweise mit F2 unterbrechen.

Doch den Anwender erwartet  dann nicht das gewohnt schmucklose Bild der früheren Windows-Versionen,  bei denen oft kryptischer Text auf schwarzen Hintergrund zu sehen ist,  zu Gesicht bekommen. Auch die reine Tastatur-Eingabe zählt bei Windows 8  zu den Relikten aus alter OS-Zeit. Das Windows-8-Bootmenü präsentiert  sich modern, grafisch überarbeitet und mit der Möglichkeit, alle  Eingaben über eine Touch-Oberfläche einzugeben - eine entsprechende  Touch-Schnittstelle natürlich vorausgesetzt. Über das Bootmenü kommt der  Benutzer an Reparaturoptionen, das UEFI-Menü, alternative Bootquellen  oder die Kommandozeile sowie das Startmenü von Windows. Neben  alternativen Bootlaufwerken kann man über das Startmenü auch eine andere  Windows-Version laden, ebenfalls mit im Angebot sind die Kommandozeile  oder Reparatur-Optionen. Sollte Windows 8 ständig neu starten, erkennt  Windows diesen Vorgang und lädt automatisch das Bootmenü. Da das neue  Bootmenü in einem geschützten Bereich mit eigenen Treibern abgelegt ist  (Windows Recovery Environment), kann man auf diese Option auch bei  fatalen Fehlern oder Fehlkonfigurationen zurückgreifen.

*
Spezielle Kinderkonten: *

Mit Windows 8 implementiert Microsoft auch viele Funktionen in das neue  Betriebssystem, mit dem die Sprösslinge zu Hause vor den Gefahren des  Internets geschützt werden sollen. Ermöglicht wird dies durch spezielle  "Kinder"-Konten, die den Eltern neben einer Einschränkung der Inhalte  auch eine direkte Kontrolle des Nutzungsverhaltens ermöglichen. Da  Verbote in der Geschichte der Menschheit die neugierigen Racker bislang  eher meist ermutigt hat, Dinge auszuprobieren, bietet Microsoft mit  Windows 8 eine recht gute Analyse des Surf- und Spiele-Verhaltens der  eigenen Kinder. So gibt es Übersichtsseiten, auf denen die genutzten  Programme samt deren Nutzungszeit aufgeführt sind. Neben der absoluten  Dauer kann man über die Kontroll-Funktionen auch sehen, an welchem Tag  die meiste Nutzung stattgefunden hat, aber auch Suchnachfragen werden  den Erziehungsberechtigten angezeigt.

Neben der Kontrolle ist es  auch möglich, bestimmte Filterregeln einzustellen, die beispielsweise  nur Webseiten freigeben, die von den Eltern abgesegnet wurden. Es ist  aber auch möglich, auf etablierte Listen zuzugreifen, auf der  kinderfreundliche Webseiten aufgeführt sind. Neben der Kontrolle und dem  Verbot von Inhalten lässt sich unter Windows 8 auch die Nutzungszeit  einstellen. So können Eltern definieren, wie lange und wann ein Kind auf  Inhalte und Spiele zugreifen kann.

*
Überarbeitetes Chkdsk: 


*Das Tool Chkdsk bekam man vor allem dann zu Gesicht, wenn der Computer  unerwartet ausgeschaltet wurde, ohne dass er vorher heruntergefahren  wurde. Dabei kann es nämlich zu Dateisystemfehlern und Inkonsistenzen  kommen. In diesem Fall sprang Chkdsk ein, und versuchte den Schaden zu  reparieren; Falls das nicht vorher von einem ungeduldigen Nutzer  verhindert wurde.

Damit das seltener passiert, hat Microsoft dem  Tool nun eine Überarbeitung zukommen lassen, dass das Erkennen und  Reparieren von Dateisystem-Fehlern beschleunigen soll. Für das  Dateisystem NTFS in Windows 8 wird ein spezieller Pflegemodus eingeführt  ("NTFS Health Model"). Microsoft-Entwickler Kiran Bangalore nannte als  Grund dafür die immer größer werdenden Festplatten. Die Festplatte soll  dabei so lange wie möglich im regulären Betrieb bleiben. Wenn der Fehler  sich als zu hartnäckig herausstellt, um im laufenden Betrieb repariert  zu werden, kann das Volumen offline genommen werden und einer genauen  Überprüfung unterzogen werden (siehe Bild).

Um die nötige  Downtime des Systems noch weiter zur reduzieren, setzt Microsoft auch  auf das neue Dateisystem ReFS und Speichertechniken wie Storage Spaces.  Diese sollen das Aufspüren und Reparieren von Fehlern einfacher machen.  Storage Spaces ist eine aus Windows Home Server bekannte Technik, bei  der mehrere im System verbauten Laufwerke - ähnlich wie in einem Raid 1,  aber ohne dem simultanen Lese-/Schreibzugriff - zusammengefasst werden.  Das allerdings ohne die Nachteile des RAIDs wie der zwar zu identische  Platten, Schnittstellen und Größen. Es ist also egal, wie groß die  Platten sind, und ob sie mit P/S-ATA, SCSI oder USB angeschlossen sind.


*
Dolby Surround, aber kein DVD-Video:*


Die Dolby Laboratories, bekannt für Audio-Technologie und -Codecs, geben  per Pressemitteilung bekannt, dass im Rahmen eines Abkommens mit  Microsoft, das hauseigene Tonsystem Dolby Digital Plus Stereo  standardmäßig in Windows 8 implementiert wird. Alle Versionen des  Betriebssystems sollen gleichermaßen die Dolby-Technik unterstützen.  Somit würden alle Desktop-Programme und _Modern UI_-Applikationen  5.1-Kanal-Sound bieten, was sowohl für Geräte mit x86-Prozessoren als  auch mit ARM-Basis gelten soll, die mit Windows 8 erstmals unterstützt  werden. Die dafür anfallenden Lizenzkosten tragen die Hersteller der  entsprechenden Geräte mit dem darauf installierten Betriebssystem, wobei  die Gebühren dann letztlich an Dolby gehen. Noch im vergangenen Jahr  hatte Dolby im Rahmen der eigenen Geschäftsberichte in Aussicht  gestellt, dass dies beim neuen Windows wohl nicht der Fall sein würde,  obwohl Windows 7 die Technik erfolgreich als Feature auffahre.

Mit Hinblick auf Multimedia überrascht Windows 8 in gewisser Weise jedoch auch negativ. In einem Blog-Eintrag  wurde bekannt gegeben, dass das Abspielen von Video-DVDs mit  Bordmitteln nicht mehr möglich sein soll. Diese Entscheidung sei  aufgrund dadurch wegfallender Lizenzkosten getätigt worden, welche  ebenfalls vornehmlich OEMs betreffen, und sei ebenso dem geänderten  Nutzerverhalten geschuldet, da DVD-Filme immer weniger am PC geschaut  würden. Für die Nutzung ist nunmehr das kostenpflichtige Upgrade auf das  Media Center oder die Software eines Drittherstellers notwendig.​ 


*Eventuelle Neuerungen: *
*(ACHTUNG! Teilweise Gerüchte!)*


*Integrierter PDF-Reader:*

Laut der Webseite Windows8beta soll Windows 8 einen eingebauten PDF-Reader besitzen. Damit wäre zukünftig zumindest eine nervige Neuinstallation bei der Installation des Betriebssystems überflüssig. Den Beweis für die Verankerung des neuen Readers soll ein Windows-8-Screenshot liefern, auf dem man unter der Kategorie Entertainment/Unterhaltung ein entsprechendes Symbol findet. Neben PDFs kann das Tool angeblich auch mit XPS-Dateien umgehen. Die Vermutung wird zusätzlich durch die Tatsache gestützt, dass bereits vor einem Jahr ein PDF-Programm (Modern Reader) in einer sehr frühen Version gesichtet wurde.


​ 
*Skype:*​ 
Was viele Otto-Normal-User nicht wissen: Skype gehört Microsoft. Dieser Kauf hat Microsoft 8,5 Millarden Dollar, in Euro ca. 6 Milliarden, gekostet. Damit ist dies bisher die teuerste Übernahme von Microsoft. Mit Windows 8 hätte Microsoft eine sehr gute Integrationsplattform!​ 
*SMS und Geolocation-Funktion: *​ 
Die vor kurzem geleakte Version Build 7989 enthält einige neue versteckte Funktionen und Hinweise darauf. Laut dieser wird es in Windows 8 wahrscheinlich möglich sein SMS zu senden und zu empfangen. Zudem soll es eine Geolokalisierung geben, mit der unter anderem die Zeitzone bestimmt werden soll.​ 

*Gesichtserkennung beim Login:*​ 
Diese Erkennung soll scheinbar via Microsofts Kinect-System laufen. 
Für Menschen welche Kinect nicht kennen, mit Kinect kann man die Xbox 360 komplett ohne Kontroller spielen. Man selber ist der Konroller und spielt etwa mit Hand oder Körperbewegungen. Kinect ist sehr erfolgreich und wurde in den ersten 6 Wochen über 10 Millionen mal verkauft. 
Vor kurzem gab es auch eine Ankündigung von Microsoft ein Kinect SDK für Windows Rechner zu veröffentlichen. Es gibt auch schon bereits eine Beta Version davon zum herunterladen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mozilla Firefox:

*Brian Bondy, Interface-Designer der Mozilla Group mit leitender  Funktion, teilte in seinem Weblog mit, dass der Prototyp des Browsers  bereits einen funktionstüchtigen Status erreicht hätte. Eine  vollständige Anpassung an die _Modern UI_-Oberfläche und andere Arbeiten  stünden zwar noch aus, dennoch ist Bondy mit dem schnellen Vorankommen  zufrieden. Einen großen Anteil an der zügigen Entwicklung habe die  mobile Android-Version des Browsers namens "Fennec" beigesteuert, dessen  Oberfläche allerdings bisher unverändert unter Windows 8 läuft. Trotz  des bisherigen Erfolges bei der Entwicklung mit "Fennec" bleibt unklar,  ob die mobile Browser-Version weiterhin die Grundlage für die  ausstehenden Programmierarbeiten bleibt. Sollten die Entwickler jedoch  im gleichen Tempo wie bisher vorankommen, stünde einem Release der  finalen Version im Verlauf des zweiten Quartals 2012 nichts im Wege.

Der  Firefox-Prototyp bietet in der Handhabung schon jetzt Features der _Modern UI_-Oberfläche wie "Snapping" in einer 1/3- oder 2/3-Ansicht. Anwender  können so weiter surfen, während weitere _Modern UI_-Apps direkt daneben  sichtbar und bedienbar bleiben. Ein weiteres Feature der_ Modern UI_ -Oberfläche wird mit dem HTML-basierten Datei-Wahldialog  unterstützt, der das Öffnen und Speichern beliebiger Dateien ermöglicht.  Ebenso ist der gleichzeitge Zugriff auf Dateien möglich, die mit  anderen _Modern UI_-Apps geteilt werden. Auch in die die Suchfunktion von  Windows 8 ist der Prototyp bereits soweit integriert, dass Suchanfragen  zu URLs direkt im Firefox geöffnet werden. Geöffnete Webseiten lassen  sich einfach über die Charms-Bar an andere _Modern UI_-Apps wie Facebook,  Twitter oder den primären Mail-Client übergeben.

Diese nahtlose  Integration des Browsers in das Betriebssystem sieht Brian Bondy als  essenziell, um gegen die Konkurrenz in Form von Internet Explorer,  Chrome und Co. bestehen zu können. Nur wenn der Browser einen Mehrwert  gegenüber den installierten Browsern bietet, werden Anwender auch auf  den Firefox unter Windows 8 zurückgreifen und diesen als  Standard-Browser verwenden. Selbst für Anwender, die nicht die Touch-,  sondern die normale Desktop-Version des Browsers verwenden wollen, müsse  eine Überarbeitung hinsichtlich der Bedienung und der Geschwindigkeit  erfolgen. Nur so ließe sich der Verlust größerer Marktanteile im  Browser-Segment vermeiden.​ 




*Kompitabilität: *​ 
Auch auf dieser Seite hat sich etwas getan. 
Die Unterstützung für BIOS wird in Zukunft wegfallen und durch UEFI ersetzt.
Die Kompatibilität zum alten BIOS soll jedoch sichergestellt werden.​ 


*Anforderungen: *​ 
Von den Anforderungen her, gleicht sich Windows 8 in etwa mit Windows 7.​ 
*32-Bit-Windows 8:*​ 
CPU: 1-GHz-32-Bit-Prozessor
RAM: 1 GB
Grafikkarte: DirectX-9-Grafik-Prozessor mit WDDM 1.0 (Aero)
HDD: 16 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Laufwerk: DVD-Laufwerk​ 
*64-Bit-Windows 8:*​ 
CPU: 1-GHz-64-Bit-Prozessor
RAM: 2 GB
Grafikkarte: DirectX-9-Grafik-Prozessor mit WDDM 1.0 (Aero)
HDD: 20 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Laufwerk: DVD-Laufwerk


*Versionen:*

Microsoft hat nun offiziell die vier Verkaufsversionen von Windows 8  vorgestellt. Große Überraschungen gibt es keine. Auch bei Windows 8  werden vier Versionen angeboten, doch hat man das System von Windows 7  etwas umgestellt. So gibt es nun eine ARM-Version, zwei  Homedesktop-Versionen und eine Business-Version. Angeboten werden alle  Versionen in 32/64 Bit – mit Ausnahme der ARM-Fassung natürlich, deren  CPU eine andere Architektur verwendet.

Die Unterschiede der Versionen findet ihr hier:
Windows 8: Vier Freunde sollt ihr sein - die Versionen​ 



*Videos:*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYSSdSNFjhU​ 

*Veröffentlichung:*​ 
Die Entwickler-Version wurde bereits freigegeben und steht zum Download bereit. Die fertige Version von Microsofts Betriebssystem soll 2012 auf den Markt kommen. Die Gerüchteküche ist hier geteiler Meinung. Es ist von April 2012 bzw. dem vierten Quartal die Rede.

Glaubt man der Gerüchteküche soll die RC-Version von Windows 8 bis Anfang Juni fertig sein. 

Die Consumer Preview von Windows 8 ist aus Sicht der Entwickler bei  Microsoft fast schon Geschichte, denn die Arbeiten an dem ersten Release  Candidate schreiten voran. Im Vergleich zur Beta-Version wird Microsoft  an dem Betriebssystem sicher noch mehrere Änderungen vornehmen.

In  den aktuellen Entwicklerversionen auf dem Weg zum Release Candidate  wurden beispielsweise sämtliche Rückmeldungen an Microsoft standardmäßig  deaktiviert und neue Farbauswahlmöglichkeiten beim Einrichten des  Rechners integriert. Außerdem soll Microsoft auch bei der Charm Bar, dem  Internet Explorer 10 und den Spracheinstellungen des Betriebssystems  bereits kleinere Veränderungen vorgenommen haben.

Bis zur  angeblich geplanten Veröffentlichung des Release Candidate von Windows 8  bis spätestens Anfang Juni haben die Entwickler allerdings noch viel  Zeit, auf weitere Kritikpunkte an der Consumer Preview einzugehen.​ 

*Links:*​ 
Windows Metro Style Apps Developer Downloads
https://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/
Home - BUILD | September 13 - 16, 2011 | Anaheim Convention Center​ 

Beste Grüße
Pain​


----------



## TommyCash (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Windows 8*

Wie schließe ich Apps?

Komme ganz gut mit dem System klar, aber die Funktion habe ich noch nicht heraus gefunden.


----------



## Horst.dos (15. September 2011)

bei einigen funktioniert noch alt und F4 aber den e-explorer bekomme ich auch nicht geschlossen.
habe es komplet installier und einige spiele wie deus ex hr kann mann nur spielen wenn mann ein short cut erstellt in dem man maximized anklickt.
verliert sonst irgendwie den Focus und schließt sich. teste erst seit gestern abend läuft aber erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Ahab (15. September 2011)

Wie ändere ich die Hintergrundfarbe beim Tile-Screen? Die ist standardmäßig so doof grün.


----------



## milesdavis (15. September 2011)

Hier hab ich mal diverse Anleitungen zum Installieren gefunden:

Systemvoraussetzungen und andere Infos, darunter:

# How to install Windows 8 Developer Preview from USB flash drive
 # How to install Windows 8 Developer Preview on VMware virtual machine
 # How to install Windows 8 Developer Preview on VirtualBox virtual machine
 # How to make Windows 8 Developer Preview bootable USB
 # How to check if you Windows 8 USB flash drive is bootable

BTW: Diese Geschichte, dass man alle Kopiervorgänge pausieren kann, könnten Sie doch auch für Windows 7 nachreichen finde ich.


----------



## Ahab (15. September 2011)

Ich habe mir folgende Schei*e eingebrockt... 

Ich habe mir eine zweite Partition eingerichtet, darauf Win8 installiert. Nun will ich es wieder loswerden und mein Win7 reaktivieren. Mit äußerst mäßigem Erfolg... 

Mittlerweile habe ich die Partition gelöscht, auch die reservierte Partition vom System, ich habe die Befürchtung es ist alles im Eimer.  Kann mir jemand helfen? Die nötigen Details überblicke ich momentan nicht so ganz, poste sie natürlich nach. Eine Neuinstallation möchte ich möglichst vermeiden.

Update: ich mach den ganzen Krempel jetzt platt... -.-


----------



## jensi251 (15. September 2011)

Ich lade mir es gerade.
Gefällt mir aber nicht im Win phone 7 stil trotz Omnia 7.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich habe mir folgende Schei*e eingebrockt...
> 
> Ich habe mir eine zweite Partition eingerichtet, darauf Win8 installiert. Nun will ich es wieder loswerden und mein Win7 reaktivieren. Mit äußerst mäßigem Erfolg...
> 
> ...


 
Nachdem du Win8 wieder entfernt hast musst du einfach von der Win7 DVD booten und dort den Bootmanager reparieren. Wie das im genauen geht findest du über google, ich hab die befehle grad nich im kopf, irgendwas mit fixmbr...


----------



## Menthe (15. September 2011)

Ich habe die Dev Preview auch seit gestern Abend installiert. Und mir gefällts persönlich bisher sehr gut


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. September 2011)

also ich bekomm des net zum laufen, trotz guter anleitung für die virtual box will des win 8 immer irgendwelche treiber für das cd/dvd laufwerk. und ohne des gehts net weiter 
ich werd jetzt mal die 32bit version versuchen und hoffe das es dann vielleicht klappt............


ps: die 32 bit geht ... komisch ???????????????

ps#2: nach der installation # einrichtung bleibt auch das 32bit os weg, nur ein schwarzer bildschirm...das wars. naja. iss ja noch in der entwicklung ...

ps#3 die 64bit version zum 2. diesmal funktioniert alles!!! 1.fazit nach ner halben stunde win8geklicke...naja!


----------



## KrHome (15. September 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal diverse Anleitungen zum Installieren gefunden:
> # How to install Windows 8 Developer Preview from USB flash drive


Ich kann nur empfehlen statt *FORMAT FS=NTFS* den Befehl *FORMAT FS=NTFS QUICK* zu benutzen. Dann macht man eine Schnellformatierung. Die Komplettformatierung  dauert mit meinem 16GiB USB Stick (15MB Lesen / 5MB schreiben) mal eben 3 Stunden.

Habe es von USB auf meinem Netbook installiert und bin von der Performance sehr positiv überrascht. Läuft selbst mit Aero viel flüssiger als Windows XP und alle Linux Distributionen, die ich bisher getestet habe. Der Akkuverbrauch liegt auf ähnlichem Niveau.


----------



## milesdavis (16. September 2011)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> also ich bekomm des net zum laufen, trotz guter anleitung für die virtual box will des win 8 immer irgendwelche treiber für das cd/dvd laufwerk. und ohne des gehts net weiter
> ich werd jetzt mal die 32bit version versuchen und hoffe das es dann vielleicht klappt............
> 
> 
> ...


 

Welche Win8-Version hast du?
Vielleicht sagst du mal all deine Einstellungen bei VirtualBox. Dann kann ich direkt vergleichen und dir sagen, was bei mir anders ist! Ich hab die 64bit mit 4,8 GB geladen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. September 2011)

Ich mach mich auch grad mal ans installieren von der beta,wenigstens ist ein schachspiel drin wenns mit anderer software failt


----------



## relgeitz (17. September 2011)

bis jetzt läuft es bei mir auch sehr gut - als ambassador muss ich mir alles selbst organisieren. 

Hier findet ihr ein paar infos zur preview inkl install guide:
Windows 8 Developer Preview First Impressions « Meisterp3tz's Blog


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. September 2011)

Läuft super,sogar die games laufen anstandslos und die systemüberwachung/oc Tools auch.
Einziger bug ist beim Explorer bis jetzt,kann den nicht von metro aus starten das gibt einen bluescreen nach wenigen links ,vom desktop aus läuft es dann aber stabil


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. September 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, sobald man eine win live id eingibt und anmeldet lässt sich win 8 nichtmehr Offline nutzen.Heisst es besteht eine Onlinepflicht. das geht auch nicht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. September 2011)

Glaube es oder glaube es nicht ,in kürze wird wohl nichts mehr gehn ohne internet,steam macht es schon eine ganze weile vor,der rest zieht nach.
Das es nicht geht ist somit bewiesen wie gut es doch geht.

WINDOWS 8 ROCKT!

Alle orginaltreiber laufen anstandslos,auch die xfi aber sie lässt sich nicht autoupdaten,diese sachen werden wohl schon bald vergangenheit sein.

Auf der ssd cold boot 21 sekunden bis zum log screen ,der Windows start nach dem bios dauert bei leerer ssd 5,5sekunden ,jetzt ist sie wieder fast voll aber Windows startet noch immer innerhalb von 6 Sekunden nachdem das bios fertig ist,DAS GEFÄLLT MIR!

Daten zu meinem sys gibt es in der signatur,es läuft momentan als 1100T+undervolt -1,20vlast(1,33v turbo) 1,14v idle mit grafikkarte oc+uv 800/1600/2000mhz @0,975v.


----------



## marvinj (17. September 2011)

das windows so wie es jetzt ist ist es gut!
die komplette einbindung von windows live und apps regt mich auf
apple hats vorgemacht hatte erfolg jetzt muss mann es nachmachen....
das heißt windows!!!


----------



## marvinj (17. September 2011)

sonst aber sind die funktionen und verbessereungen gut durchdachtr und sehen echt gut aus


----------



## Ezio (17. September 2011)

marvinj schrieb:


> das windows so wie es jetzt ist ist es gut!
> die komplette einbindung von windows live und apps regt mich auf
> apple hats vorgemacht hatte erfolg jetzt muss mann es nachmachen....
> das heißt windows!!!


 
wo hat Apple das bitte so gemacht?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. September 2011)

Ich habe es Drauf und ich finde es Schei*e ich werde auch wenn es nur ein Appel nur ein Ei kosten soll bei Windows 7 bleiben für mich ist es das neue Vista was genauso dumm war.


----------



## Sieben (19. September 2011)

In dem Thread von 45thFuchs wird erwähnt, dass man sich mit seiner E-Mail anmelden "muss". Finde ich etwas bedenklich (habs dort auch reingeschrieben, hab aber erst danach den Sammelthread gesehen  ). Ich bin eher ein Fan des guten alten Benutzerkontonamens, das gibt einem immerhin etwas Anonymität und ich weiß nicht inwiefern die eingegebene E-Mail Adresse anschließend mit Windows verknüpft ist (Eventuell ist es auch nur für die Testversion vorgesehen und die ändern das anschließend bei der fertigen Version).

Edit: Im anderen Thread wurde mir gesagt, dass es *kein MUSS *ist


----------



## relgeitz (19. September 2011)

Die Verbindung deines Login mit einer E-Mailadresse bringt dir schon einige Vorteile, vor allem wenn es sich um eine Windows Live registrierte ID handelt. 

- mehr Sicherheit beim Ändern und entfernen des Passworts 
- direkte Zugriff auf alle Windows Live Services (Zune, Xbox Live, Skydrive, Mail, Messenger, Network etc.) 
- direkte Verbindung mit all deinen Services 
- Verwaltung all deiner Microsoft Devices per Web, oder auf deinem PC 

So weit ich das bisher vom Windows Team erfahren habe, soll aber auch einer offline Registrierung möglich sein - aber mal schauen, wie gesagt, es ist eine sehr frühe Beta, und speziell für Developer bereitgestellt worden


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Ich hab es mir heute mal installiert und ein Problem: ich krieg Audio nicht installiert ^^   Die Treiber für meine Soundkarte (eine von Esi, also eher für Musiker) werden auch per Direktzuweisung über den Gerätemanager nicht akzeptiert, und die Treiber, die scheinbar win8 für meinen Onboardsound nutzt, funktionieren nicht. "Laustsprecher" sind in der Systemsteuerung aktiv, es gibt nen AUschlag des Pegels zB bei ner MP3, aber meine Boxen bleiben stumm (mehrere Buchsen des Onboardsounds probiert). Die Treiber von Asus geben beim Installieren eine Fehlermeldung. *nachtrag* hab jetzt mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren können, werde gleich mal neustarten, ob es geklappt hat */nachtrag*


Und dann noch ne Frage: wie krieg ich denn Anwendungen in diese Metro-Übersicht, um sie dort zu starten? Steam zB wurde dort automatisch platziert, aber wo finde ich andere Programme, die ich installiert hab, oder wie füge ich sie dort ein? Bei der Ansicht "desktop" gibt es ja kein Menü "Programme" mehr...  gibt es bei Metro keinen "Ordner" mit allen Programmen? Wenn man mal 30 Programme drauf wird, das ja eh langsam arg unübersichtlich... Ich hab den Vorteil von Kachel-Ordnung wie bei Smartphones ohnehin noch nie verstanden. Von Prinzip her sind das ja an sich auch nur Desktop-Verknüpfungen, und solche Verknüpfungen für jeden Mist waren mir bei Windows schon immer ein Graus... ich hab da immer nur eine Handvoll Verknüpfungen, die ich wirklich OFT brauche.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

O.k, das mit den Programmen hat sich geklärt, die tauchten nach nem Neustart auf ^^  aber SOund hab ich immer noch keinen... habe meine andere Soundkarte auch ausgebaut, und laut Windows scheint alles o.k, siehe Screenshot - aber es kommt nix aus den Boxen. Gleiches Kabel an nem MP3-PLayer klappt, d.h. Kabel und Boxen sind o.k...


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2011)

Werf mal alle sountreiberreste von Hand raus,und dann nur den onboard treiber neu installieren dann müsste es eigentlich klappen,oder garkeinen installieren und Windows das erledigen lassen.

Bei der creative karte hat es mit dem orginal treiber auf anhieb geklappt,sobald windows deinen treiber unterstützt wirst du dich wahrscheinlich freuhen über die verbesserungen.

Das ganze habe ich mal aus performancesicht für vergleiche getestet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lgemein/175830-windows-8-erster-usertest.html


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. September 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> In dem Thread von 45thFuchs wird erwähnt, dass man sich mit seiner E-Mail anmelden "muss". Finde ich etwas bedenklich (habs dort auch reingeschrieben, hab aber erst danach den Sammelthread gesehen  ). Ich bin eher ein Fan des guten alten Benutzerkontonamens, das gibt einem immerhin etwas Anonymität und ich weiß nicht inwiefern die eingegebene E-Mail Adresse anschließend mit Windows verknüpft ist (Eventuell ist es auch nur für die Testversion vorgesehen und die ändern das anschließend bei der fertigen Version).
> 
> Edit: Im anderen Thread wurde mir gesagt, dass es *kein MUSS *ist




Win 8 ist bei mir installiert. Während der Installation wird zwar nach der Win Live ID gefragt, aber es gibt auch nen kleinen Button um ein Offlinekonto anzulegen.  Etwas zu versteckt für meinen Geschmack, aber MS will wohl die Masse von ihrer Cloud abhängig machen.


----------



## biohaufen (19. September 2011)

Sorry, aber Windows 8 ist totaler Bullshit, innerhalb von 10 Minuten ist es 4 mal abgestürzt (Freeze). Dann sind die Bootzeiten auch nicht besser, eher schlechter ( Crucial M4 ). Die Metro UI gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und am Ende hatten die Icons Pixelfehler   . Hab das Gefühl das wird das neue Windows ME, Vista ging bei mir ja noch, zumindest hatte die Beta (RTM xD) keine 4 Freezes in 10 Minuten.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. September 2011)

Das ist ja noch nich einmal die Beta 

Es ist eine Develeoper Preview. Diese Windows Version befindet sich eher im Alphastadium 

Die Bugs, die du genannt hast, treten bei mir übrigens nicht auf. Allerdings gefällt mir Metro auch nicht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2011)

Installier mal alle Windows 7 treiber,bei mir läufts gut und relatif bugfrei,zudem mag ich die defragmentierfunktion für ssd´s(trim erzwingen) .

2freezes in 3 tagen...

Zum arbeiten ist es aus meiner sicht zum ersten mal seit langer zeit nicht an osx10 unterlegen....wenn es auch noch sicherer ist und frei von Albernheiten wird es ein würdiger apple ersatz.

Da können gamer anderer Meinung sein aber zum arbeiten ohne streik steckte Apple Microsoft schon ziemlich in die tasche.


----------



## biohaufen (19. September 2011)

Bei Windows 7 geht TRIM bei mir auch so! 

Und die oberfläche gefällt mir eh nicht, ja aber die Alpha ( Dev Version ) von Vista lief besser … Nein ich Rede gerade nicht von der Beta oder RC !

Vllt. liegts auch am kack X58 xD


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2011)

Der Support kann ja eigentlich erstmal nur besser werden.... 
Das mit dem trim ist aber nicht gerade effizient da der pc erstmal ne weile vor sich hin idlen muss,mit dem befehl kannst du die Festplatte wiederherstellen in einem augenblick wenn du sehr viele und grosse Dateien verarbeitet hast.
Naja ich hab ein amd System ohne neu oder altheiten was ziemlich im Mainstream schwimmt,aber das die eliteplattformen noch nicht anstandslos laufen ist irgendwie schon kurios


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Also, ich hatte ja an sich zuerst gar keine Treiber selber draufgemacht. Erst dann mal die Treiber von Asus probiert. Aber es geht mit dem Sound immer noch nicht. 


Und noch besser: ich hab mal meine alte PCI-Soundkarte eingebaut, die wird nicht mal als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt, sondern GAR nicht - als wär die nicht drin ^^


*edit* per HDMI zu meinem LCD-TV hab ich Ton, nachdem ich HDMI auch für den Ton-Out aktiviere


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2011)

Da muss irgendwo ein regler verschoben sein dann wenn es wohl über hdmi funzt,wenigstens hast du schon auf dem tv Sound ,kannst den ja erstmal nutzen und dir dann zeit zum suchen nehmen,mal den allerneusten win 7
onboardsound treiber von realtek installieren ,der wird wohl eher unterstützt sein als der von der cd,der ist praktisch verlaufen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (20. September 2011)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...chleunigter-Sound-kehrt-zurueck/Windows/News/Falscher Thread


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2011)

Wie es scheint versucht M$ 2.BS zu "verbieten":Windows 8: Bootloader per Zertifikat gesperrt - Golem.de.

Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Grund gefunden der für Windows 8 spricht.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. September 2011)

Ich habe heute mein Sys auch neu mit win 8 dev preview installiert.
Installation hat zwischen 5-10 Minuten gedauert.
Nach dem ersten Start wurden alle Treiber erkannt. Auch Treiber die in Win 7 Home nicht erkannt wurden, unter anderem USB 3.0.
Metro ist mir auch auf den Geist gegangen. Als ich BFBC 2 spielen wollte merkte ich, dass ständig das dämliche "snap" tool in den Vordergrund springt. Nun habe ich Metro-Control installiert womit ich diese Funktion inkl. Metro deaktiviert habe. Nun läuft bfbc2 auch im Fullscreen-Modus, was vorher nicht geklappt hat. (auch nicht mit alt+enter)
z.B. bfbc 2 läuft bei mir nun flüssiger als unter Windows 7 und die nervigen Ruckler (3 mal heftig ruckeln, dann wieder alles i.O.) sind auch weg.

Im Grossen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Developer Preview sehr zufrieden - fürne Preview echt gelungen!
Freezes hatte ich bisher noch gar keinen.

Windows 7 ist auch ganz nett, habe ich aber langsam gesehen (nachdem ich Win 7 schon auf 130 Clients in der Firma ausgerollt habe ^^).

Der Explorer mit den Ribbon's finde ich auch genial! Weiss man wie man mit Ribbons umzugehen hat, fällt die Arbeit echt viel leichter! Das Problem ist nur, dass sich viele User noch nicht daran gewöhnt sind, was verständlich ist.


@Turbo 
Die win 8 Version ist noch lange nicht Final und der Artikel der unter deinem Link zu finden ist, ist auch eher nur Spekulation. Ausserdem hast du in Firmen auch Vorteile in der Sichereit von signierten Bootloader.
Das Problem bezieht sich doch hauptsächlich auf OEM-Clients wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe?



grüsse


----------



## Aoi (22. September 2011)

Ich hab das jetzt schon 3 mal irgendwo gelesen. Was ist das Browser-Chrome? Google verweist nur auf seinen Hauseigenen Browser wenn ich danach suche. Was also versteckt der IE 10 denn da genau?

Die developer preview befindet sich im Status InDev (maximal Alpha) danach kommt erst die Beta Phase, in der auch nur noch Probleme gefixt werden, bevor dann eigentlich das ganze Final ist. Der RC ist nur eine Stabile Version, die so fertig wäre, aber optisch noch Sachen verändert werden können.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. September 2011)

Ich habe doch noch 2 Probleme bemerkt:

1.: Die Multimediatasten meiner Logitech G15 funktionieren nicht mehr (inkl. Volume, sehr nervig wenn man ingame Musik hört oder mal pausieren möchte)
2.: Logitech SetPoint erkennt meine Logitech G5 nicht mehr

Nein ich bin kein Logitech Fanboy 

Edit: Ach ja:
3.: Flash ruckelt im Vollbild


----------



## feifelm1983 (24. September 2011)

_habe ein notebook, 500gb festplatte.

meine frage ist, ist es ohne schwerwiegende folgen möglich meine festplatte in 2 partitionne zuteilen und auf der 2 windows 8zutesten!? oder wäre es besser die platte in 3 zuteilen, damit der bootloader sich nicht im windwos 7 bootloader einmistet. Damit ich später windows 8 Dev. wieders auber und rückstandslos deinstallieren kann!?_

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. September 2011)

Da Windows 8 sowieso feststellt ob du ein anderes BS  drauf hast, wird es den Bootloader umgestalten (ist bei mir auch so). Das deinstallieren ist auch kein Problem, denn Anleitungen dafür findest du genügend im Netz.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. September 2011)

Windows 8 hat wohl schon Skynet eingebaut - alle meine Probleme sind einfach so verschwunden...


----------



## Aoi (28. September 2011)

> *Der Internet-Explorer 10:*​
> Der  IE folgt dem Metro-Stil, nimmt das ganze Display ein und *versteckt das  Browser-Chrome*. Mit Kneif- und Spreizgesten lässt sich zoomen.​



Nochmal zu meiner Frage. Vieleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof, aber ich bekomm das nicht in den Kopf.
Was ist das Browser-Chrome?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> Was ist das Browser-Chrome?


 
Browser Chrome ist eine Umschreibung für die grafische Rahmen und Elemente der Web-Browser-Fenster. Also quasi das was mit Skins etc. bei Firefox verändert wird oder verändert werden kann. Dazu gehört die Titelleiste, Toolbar-Buttons, Scrolleisten etc. Mit Google Chrome hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Aoi (28. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Aber herleiten kann man sich das auch schwer am Namen. Am ehesten vielleicht von ChromLeisten, die vielerorts als optische Begrenzungen an Objekten im Real-Life verwendet werden.
Dumm nur, das Googlen bei dieser Frage echt am wenigsten hilfreich ist.


----------



## oglogo (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen es läuft schon sehr gut, aber ob es mir gefällt weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe eine geniale Lösung gefunden, das Startmenü zu aktivieren, ohne Metro abzuschalten.
Das Ganze hat einen Haken: Windows zeigt beim Starten Metro an, man muß also jedesmal den Dektop anklicken, sollte aber zu schaffen sein. Weiterer Haken: Es kann vorkommen, wenn man zu Metro wechselt und direkt wieder zurück, daß der Explorer eine nicht beschriebene Fehlermeldung ausgibt, die wegzuklicken ist. Die Fehlermeldung kann man unterbinden, indem man Metro nur über die Windows-Taste startet.

So sieht das dann aus, wobei das Startmenü jenes von Windows 98 ist. Es läßt sich optisch aber weitgehend anpassen, wie man sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro läßt sich also starten, wenn man den Mauszueiger ganz unten auf das Startsymbol plaztiert. Platziert man ihn nicht ganz unten, öffnet sich auf einen Klick hin wie gewhohnt das Startmenü. Es läßt sich aber auch einstellen, daß Metro mittels der Windows-Taste startet, in dem an als Funktion für "Windows Key opens" "Windows Start Menu" wählt.

Möglich macht es dieses eigentlich für Windows 7 geschriebene Programm: Classic Shell.
Bei der Installation ist darauf zu achten, die Funktionen für den Explorer und den Internet Explorer garnicht erst zu intsallieren. Die Explorer-Fenster wird ansonsten verunstaltet.

Vorteile:
- Metro bleibt vollständig verfügbar, Einstellungen wie Ändern des Benutzerbildes bleiben damit erhalten.
- Ribbon bleibt erhalten, ohne daß es zu Startverzögerungen beim Starten des Taskmanagers kommt.
- Der Taskmanager erscheint im neuen Gewand.
- Daemon Tools (und vielleicht auch diverse andere Programme) startet beim Windows-Start weiterhin korrekt.

Nachteile:
Bereits erläutert.

Download:
Classic Shell - Download - CHIP Online


------------------------------------------
Wem diese Lösung nicht zusagt, z.B. durch eine Abneigung zu Ribbon, dem sei der MetroController ans Herz gelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, kann man hier zwischen beiden Lösungen, mit oder ohne Ribbon, wählen. Jedoch nimmt das Programm nur die manuellen Änderungen, also dll-Umbenennen bzw Registry-Editieren, vor. Aber man kann eben mit zwei Klicks umschalten, natürlich auch wieder zur Ausgangssituation, also zu Metro. Es wird kein Neustart benötigt, man kann die Abfrage des Programms also ablehnen und sich neu einloggen, was schneller geht.

Download:
WinAero: Downloads / Software / MetroController allows to disable some or even all Metro features in Windows 8


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. Oktober 2011)

Auch hier geht beides:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (9. Oktober 2011)

ja doch gefällt mir ganz gut ich ärgere mich jetzt schon meine sechs PCs umzustellen ,das kostet


----------



## prointhegame (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin schon gespannt auf Windows 8. Vorallem die Tablets mit diesem OS interessieren mich. Die Oberfläche ist schon was wie dafür gemacht.
Ich hoffe die Bedienung wird gut umgesetzt. Denn Potential hat das Os allemal.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Oktober 2011)

Leider kann Metro aber immer noch nicht mit aktuellen GUIs von Linux o. Ä. standhalten. Ich halte  Gnome3 oder KDE besser für Tables geeignet.

Einen Windows 8 Bug habe ich immer noch: Ich kann den Standardbrowser nicht ändern. Kennt da jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs mir mal mittels VM angeschaut, ist ganz interessant, allerdings find ich es ziemlich beschnitten...
Ich weiß schon das es so konzipiert wurde, das man es kaum auszuschalten braucht, 
allerdings deswegen den Power-Off Button so zu verstecken ist arg 

Das Startmenü hätte man ruhig drinnenlassen können, 
zumindestens so das man es ohne Download nachträglich per Häckchen wieder aktivieren kann...

Es bootet zwar verflucht schnell, aber ruckelt in meiner VM ziemlich...
Habe 4GB Ram und volle Prozessorleistung zugewiesen, weiters läufts auf meiner SSD, 
weiß da wer nen kleinen Trick?


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

Hast du die Treiber/Extras der VM installiert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Dezember 2011)

Ist der Fred eigentlich eingeschlafen?


----------



## MESeidel (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Thread

Ist die Windows XP VM noch in professionellen Versionen integriert?
Ich meine nicht Hyper-V.
Sondern den simplen Modus in Win7 pro und höher als quasi Kompatibilitätsmodus.

Obwohl ich es bezweifle^^, aber kann jemand Aussagen machen zu Hyper-V vs. VBox mit Linux Gast Systemen?


----------



## C33040 (8. Dezember 2011)

Für tablets ist win 8 sicherlich gut geeignet. Ich hab die neue Oberfläche jedenfalls als unhandlich empfunden. Man hat einfach eine zu schlechte Übersicht. Mir fehlen auch irgendwie die wirklichen Neuerungen zu win 7. Schade eigentlich. Aber es bleibt ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist der Fred eigentlich eingeschlafen?



Nope^^  Es gab nur neue Infos zum Windows Defender. Da wars aber dann auch schon. Viel neues gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Fine Arts (8. Dezember 2011)

Deutsches Sprachpaket gibs mittlerweile zum Download

Grad installiert, perfekt soweit.

Grüße


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin immernoch erstaunt wie gut die Preview läuft. Ich mag die Metro oberfläche, xbox dank Update und Windows Phone sieht sich schon alles sehr ähnlich


----------



## optix78 (27. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt es das Wíndows 8 nur auf uefi boards installiert werden kann?


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Januar 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Lord Wotan (5. Januar 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ist die Windows XP VM noch in professionellen Versionen integriert?


 Würde mich auch mal Interessieren. 

Ich denke wenn man Windows 8 Pro 64bit direkt über den Windows 7 Desktop installiert wird es wohl drin bleiben.


----------



## Eifelaner (8. Januar 2012)

Wohl kaum da in Win8 die Hyper-V Engine integriert werden soll. Allerdings wäre es möglich das es darin ein mitgeliefertes XP Profil gibt


----------



## Lord Wotan (8. Januar 2012)

Wie wird der XP Modus beim Update über den Desktop gelöscht?


----------



## Eifelaner (10. Januar 2012)

geh mal davon aus, du bekommst ja dann kein hybrid betriebssystem, quasi windows 78


----------



## MESeidel (10. Januar 2012)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> geh mal davon aus, du bekommst ja dann kein hybrid betriebssystem, quasi windows 78


Na kannst einen "Erfahrungsbericht" zu Hyper-V schreiben?
Wie aufwendig, wie stark integriet, blabla.
Ich mein wenn ich ne gute VM will gibt es auch andere Lösungen.
Aber wenn mir MS Zeit und Arbeit spart, gerne.

Deswegen würde mich interessieren ob Hyper-V stärker integriet ist.
Quasi Start und Stopp schneller und gehen, Ressourcen besser genutzt werden usw.
Start von Programmen auf der Host Festplatte oder ist installation im Guest nötig.
Oder eben gar nur auf Programme als quasi-Kompatibilitätsmodus wirken kann.
Denn wie gesagt VM'S die mir einen kompletten PC (mit verschiedenen Hardware Optionen und auch 3D Emulation) abbilden gibt es bessere.


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Januar 2012)

Aufwendig ist an Hyper-V meiner Meinung nach garnichts, installation geht ganz easy über die Windows features. Ein Neustart und es ist da.
Über die Management-Console kannst du dann deine VM's, Festplatten usw. einrichten. Sehr intuitiv und selbst für jemand der das zum ersten mal macht recht einfach. Betriebssystem kannst du von von mehreren quellen installieren, DVD, Image, Netzwerk

Die integration die du dir wünschst erreicht Hyper-V (zumindest zum jetzigen stand) nicht! Start/Stop funktioniert relativ flüssig, meine kiste hat nur 4gb RAM aber der wird dynamisch da genutzt wo er gebraucht wird. Ich kann immernoch gut mit arbeiten. Programme müssen nach wie vor in der VM installiert werden. Einen "Virtuellen Kompatibilitätsmodus" hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Mitch (14. Januar 2012)

hat jemand von euch ein gfwl spiel zum laufen bekommen?

bei virtua tennis 4 bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung "schwerer fehler" bzgl der live-anwendung und das spiel startet nicht.

weitere gwfl spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Januar 2012)

Als ich noch Win 8 installiert hatte, musste ich Xliveless benutzen. Ging also bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Mitch (15. Januar 2012)

danke für den tipp. 
ich habe grad mal danach gegooglet.

allerdings ist es vermutlich nicht klug, das bei einem steam spiel zu benutzen


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Januar 2012)

Du meinst Steam+GfWL? War ja bei mir auch so. (mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das ich nicht GTA IV hingeschrieben habe.)

Aber L. A. Noire ging auch nicht. Da konnte man machen was man will. Ansonsten hatte ich aber keine Probleme mit Software.


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habs hier auf nem alten Rechner installiert. Da es erstaunlich gut läuft stellt sich folgende Frage:
Wie lange wird die Preview-Version nutzbar sein ? Bis zum Release ? Was passiert dann ?


----------



## Gamerxy (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich hab seid ein paar monaten die Win 8 developer preview auf meinem rechner und nun frag ich mich ob mit dem heutigen erscheinen der Win 8 beta mein system per live update aktuallisiert werden kann oder ob ich den rechner nun wieder neu installieren muss ?!

Weis das schon jemand ??


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Februar 2012)

Ist es richtig das es die Consumer preview (beta) hier zuerst gibt?
[DOWNLOAD] Windows 8 Consumer Preview


----------



## Gamerxy (29. Februar 2012)

Die downloadlinks sind da


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Februar 2012)

aha, danke für die links.


----------



## Gamerxy (29. Februar 2012)

Die links befinden sich unter deinem angegeben link


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Februar 2012)

Mehr zum Windows-8-Beta-Download findet ihr im aktuellen PCGH-Artikel-


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Februar 2012)

Wie lange wird man die aktuelle Win8-Version nutzen können?


----------



## Schrotty (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe es drauf und komme nicht klar damit. Nicht nur das meine BT Mouse nicht erkannt wurde und ich deswegen mit der Tastatur herum schonglieren musste sondern wie man ein Gerät installiert ist purer Aufwand. Auch der Rest ist nicht überzeugend. So werde ich bei Windows 7 bleiben außer es kommt das Startmenü zurück und man kann diese Windows Phone Oberfläche abschalten denn die macht nur Sinn wenn man einen Monitor mit Touchscreen hat und denn werden 99% aller User am PC sicher nicht haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich zustimmen.
Als Desktop-OS ist Windows8 so für mich momentan völlig unbrauchbar. Einzig die Tatsache, dass ich 2 Monitore habe und den normalen Desktop somit immer auf dem ersten Monitor habe macht die Sache etwas erträglicher. Aber der ständige Wechsel zwischen der normalen Windows-GUI und der Metro-GUI ist einfach nur völlig nervend.
Auf einem Tablet ist das System sicher zu gebrauchen, aber nicht auf einem Desktop-PC mit Maus und Tastatur, die Handhabung ist alles andere als intuitiv.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (29. Februar 2012)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich habs mir mal mittels VM angeschaut, ist ganz interessant, allerdings find ich es ziemlich beschnitten...
> Ich weiß schon das es so konzipiert wurde, das man es kaum auszuschalten braucht,
> allerdings deswegen den Power-Off Button so zu verstecken ist arg


Finde ich auch arg bescheiden... glücklicher Weise brauche ich den schon ewig nimmer im Startmenü:
Herunterfahren: RMT aufn Desktop -> neu -> Verknüpfung -> shutdown -s -> weiter -> ausschalten -> fertig
Neustarten: RMT aufn Desktop -> neu -> Verknüpfung -> shutdown -r -> weiter -> neustarten -> fertig



Schrotty schrieb:


> Also ich habe es drauf und komme nicht klar damit... Auch der Rest ist nicht überzeugend. So werde ich bei Windows 7 bleiben außer es kommt das Startmenü zurück und man kann diese Windows Phone Oberfläche abschalten denn die macht nur Sinn wenn man einen Monitor mit Touchscreen hat und denn werden 99% aller User am PC sicher nicht haben.


Ich hab nen Windows Phone und finde WP7 durchaus gelungen, aber mit win8 werde ich gerade auch absolut nicht klar.
Absolute Epic Fails sind für mich gerade: 

das kicken vom Startmenü(man hätte es auch einfach auf ein Minimum reduzieren können
Metro als direkter Startschirm und nicht umschaltbar
Aufzwingen von Metro an wirklich jeder verdammten Ecke
keine Deaktivierungsoption von Metro
Aufdrängen der Liveanmeldung am PC(empfinde ich auch als Sicherheitsrisiko)
Metro ABSOLUT UNBRAUCHBAR mit der Maus!!!!

mein aktuelles Fazit(und bis heute war ich wirklich zuversichtlich): Ändert sich an der ganzen Metrokacke nichts, müssen sie mir noch Geld dafür zahlen, dass ich das auf meinem PC installiere.

Übrigens wer das Offlinekonto noch nicht gefunden hat, der schaue sich mal den Screenshot im Anhang an 

Achja hat schon jmd herausgefunden wie man sich "Computer" auf dem Desktop anzeigen lässt ohne dafür eine witzlose Verknüpfung zu erstellen? Früher ging das mal übers Startmenü zu realisieren.


----------



## slayerms (29. Februar 2012)

ich probier es zurzeit aus und bin eigl zufrieden damit hab halt noch nciht alles ausprobiert


----------



## klefreak (29. Februar 2012)

hab gerade ein win7 upgedatet und das teil muckt an allen ekcne..

Bedienung ist "unhandlich"
ein abgespecktes startmenü wäre gut gewesen, kleinere kacheln am MEtro-Menü wären acuh praktisch..

programme wie STORe laden bei mir nicht

;(

mal eine neuinstallation versuchen


----------



## NetXSR (29. Februar 2012)

Interessant.. Ich hab auch ein Upgrade von Windows 7 durchgeführt und bei mir lädt ebenso keine einzige App.. Startbildschirm der App wird kurz angezeigt, dann wird wieder das Startmenü angezeigt.

Seltsam, seltsam.. !!!!ALLES!!!! andere funktioniert


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Yeah, Win8 hat wieder Pinball an Bord


----------



## Menthe (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde es ist ne ziemliche umgewöhnung mit dem ganzen Metro. Ansonsten geht es eig. recht gut.


----------



## klefreak (1. März 2012)

der workflow wird nicht unbedingt verbessert, aber das startmenü lässt sich sicherlich bald mit einem programm nachrüsten 

da ein APP mangel vorherscht, muss man sich bie programmen wie Outlook damit begnügen, dass man die kalender und mailfunktion nicht als neue app nutzen kann..
gerade hier hätte ich von ms erwartet, dass outlook nutzen von den neuen apps zieht.. ;(

appropos: nach einer neuinstallation gehen bei mir auch die apps, das update von win7 hatte ja so seine Probleme
(shcneller ist es nun auch


----------



## Eifelaner (1. März 2012)

Gamerxy schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab seid ein paar monaten die Win 8 developer preview auf meinem rechner und nun frag ich mich ob mit dem heutigen erscheinen der Win 8 beta mein system per live update aktuallisiert werden kann oder ob ich den rechner nun wieder neu installieren muss ?!
> 
> Weis das schon jemand ??


 
Kannst einfach drueber|daneben installieren


----------



## bLu3t0oth (1. März 2012)

So nachdem ich meine Verärgerung überschlafen habe, würde ich gerne für alle, die auch über Metro verärgert sind/waren mal einen Kommentar aus dem CB-Forum zitieren:


> Nachdem ist Metro eine zweite Chance gegeben habe, habe ich festgestellt dass Metro ganz einfach ein Vollbild Startmenü ist. Ihr solltet einfach jede App deinstallieren die ihr nicht braucht um mehr Übersicht zu schaffen.
> 
> Dann könnt ihr hier:
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
> ...


Kommentar

Nachdem man sich das durchgelesen und nochmal drüber nachgedacht hat, sieht das Ganze (zumindest für mich) schon wieder ein wenig anders aus mit Metro.
Ich kanns hier gerade nicht probieren, aber im alten Startmenü konnte man direkt einen Suchbegriff eingeben und suchen(bzw. mit Enter ausführen), das sollte dann im "neuen Startmenü" ja dann auch noch möglich sein.

Würde dann also heißen, dass die Metrooberfläche nur ein neues Startmenü ist und das eigentliche Startmenü also gar nicht abgeschafft, sondern wieder einmal nur überarbeitet worden, ist.


----------



## Biohazard92 (1. März 2012)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Würde dann also heißen, dass die Metrooberfläche nur ein neues Startmenü ist und das eigentliche Startmenü also gar nicht abgeschafft, sondern wieder einmal nur überarbeitet worden, ist.


 
Richtig, Metro ist (fast) nichts anderes als ein besseres Startmenü. Man findet Einträge, Programmverknüpfungen etc. mit Metro schneller, es nutzt den kompletten Bildschirm, nicht wie das Startmenü nur die linke untere Ecke.

Man arbeitet in Windows 8, sei es Office, Explorer, Browser oder sonstiges auf dem ganz normalen Desktop genauso wie früher.

Will man ein neues Programm starten kann man entweder eine Verknüpfung in der Superbar, wie auch schon seit je her, anklicken, oder man switcht kurz zu Metro, hat dort alles was man will übersichtlich, klickt z.B. Office Word an und schon switcht man wieder zu seinem gewohnten Desktop und Word öffnet sich. Nebenbei sieht man in Metro übersichtlich ob man eine neue Mail hat, eine neue Facebook Nachricht, wie das Wetter so gerade ist, wie die aktuellen Termine aussehen etc. Sucht man eine Systemeinstellung, ein Programm oder sonstiges, einfach Windows Taste drücken (Wie auch schon beim Startmenü), man ist jetzt in Metro, Buchstaben eintippen und das anklicken was man gesucht hat, z.B. prox um die Proxy-Einstellungen zu ändern. Eigentlich genau wie in Windows 7.



Das Erlernen der Gesten ist sicherlich noch nicht so intuitiv, weil es jetzt vollkommen neu ist und ein paar kleine Hilfestellungen fehlen. Aber es wird wie seit je her ein Tutorial mitgeliefert und nach kurzer Zeit hat man sich dran gewöhnt.





bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Achja hat schon jmd herausgefunden wie man sich "Computer" auf dem Desktop anzeigen lässt ohne dafür eine witzlose Verknüpfung zu erstellen? Früher ging das mal übers Startmenü zu realisieren.


 
Rechtsklick auf freie Stelle beim Desktop, Anpassen, oben links Desktopsymbole ändern, bei Computer Haken setzen (Aber du willst ja keine Verknüpfung). Man kann Computer auch über eine Metro-Kachel aufrufen oder so wie ich es machen würde einfach Windowstaste + E (Funktioniert sowohl unter Desktop, als auch unter Metro diese Tastenkombination!)


----------



## bLu3t0oth (1. März 2012)

Also in win7 konnte man im Startmenü mit RMT auf "Computer" gehen und dann auf "Auf dem Desktop anzeigen" anhaken. Dann hat man den aufn Desktop als "vollwertiges" Symbol und nicht als Verknüpfung zum Explorer.
Den Unterschied merkt man dann beim Rechtsklick auf dieses Symbol.

Und GENAU DEN möchte ich auch weiterhin habe.. teils aus Gewohnheit, als auch "Komfort" sowie auch weil der für mich einfach auf den Desktop oben in die ecke gehört quasi Prestige.


----------



## Gamerxy (1. März 2012)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> Kannst einfach drueber|daneben installieren



Ok das war mir klar, ich hatte aber gehofft das das eventuell einfach per windows update geht.
Egal, vom updaten eines betriebsystems halte ich nicht viel. Da haben ja auch schon einige die das hier gemacht haben schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht. Ich installier das immer grundsätzlich neu, ging übrigens ruckzuck und es waren auch schon fast alle geräte installiert. Hab 2-3 treiber dann fix selbst installiert und fertig 

Übrigens die Metrooberfläche find ich auch ziemlich uninteressant ich schalte auch immer sofort auf desktop um. Nerfig wird es dann wenn man irgendwas aufruft was ich im metrodesign befindet dann muss man da immer wieder auf das desktop zurück schalten.

Die developer preview war ja für das frühe statium schon sehr gut und die beta läuft bis jetzt noch einen zacken besser.


----------



## Biohazard92 (1. März 2012)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Also in win7 konnte man im Startmenü mit RMT auf "Computer" gehen und dann auf "Auf dem Desktop anzeigen" anhaken. Dann hat man den aufn Desktop als "vollwertiges" Symbol und nicht als Verknüpfung zum Explorer.
> Den Unterschied merkt man dann beim Rechtsklick auf dieses Symbol.
> 
> Und GENAU DEN möchte ich auch weiterhin habe.. teils aus Gewohnheit, als auch "Komfort" sowie auch weil der für mich einfach auf den Desktop oben in die ecke gehört quasi Prestige.


 
Dann mach es genau so wie ich gesagt habe,
"Rechtsklick auf freie Stelle beim Desktop, Anpassen, oben links Desktopsymbole ändern, bei Computer Haken setzen"
Das ist dann keine Verknüpfung sondern der echte Computer. Funktioniert seit Vista ganau so und ist in 8 nicht anders.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. März 2012)

So, hatte Win8 auf ner VirtualBox laufen, erster Eindruck:
Bunt, jede Kachel ne andere Farbe und das waren noch nicht mal die schöhnsten. Pink, Lila, Orange...Augenkrebs.
Metro reagierte fix und...tja, dann stürzte Win8 ab und lies sich bis jetzt nicht wieder starten.
Ein Glück, das ich nur die Bos neuinstallieren muß 

Ansonsten merk ich jetzt, das sich die Anschaffung eines Touchmonitors (Medion AkoyaX54000 (MD20165), 21,5"/55cm FullHD) jetzt richtig auszahlt.
Bisher hab ich den nur genutzt, um bei WoW schneller reagieren zu können (bin Heiler) und da ich mir Tastaturkombis nicht so leicht merke und die Maus zu langsam ist, tipp ich jetzt also erst auf das Teammitglied bzw sein Portrait und dann auf die gewünschte Heilung. Das geht super und vor allem super schnell.
Tja, und nun kommt Win8 mit Metro und ich hab an meinem PC das Tablet-Gefühl und finde es total okay.


----------



## Crymes (1. März 2012)

Kann einer was zur Performance auf einem Netbook (idealerweise AMD Fusion) sagen?

Wie ist die Akkulaufzeit/Lüfterverhalten?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. März 2012)

*Tweaks und Tricks zu Windows 8 (Consumer Preview)*
1. Lokals Konto bei der Installation
2. Startmenü

1. *Windows 8 Lokales Konto (ohne Live-Konto)*

Während der Installation kommt irgendwann der Punkt *Einstellungen*.
Wenn man kein Live-Konto haben will oder die Installation nicht mit einem bestehenden Konto verknüpfen, so müßt Ihr hier *Anpassen* auswählen und dürft _nicht_ die Express-Einstellungen verwenden.

Ein paar Klicks/Seiten weiter kommt dann *Am PC anmelden*, wo Ihr eine E-Mail-Adresse (für ein Microsoft-Konto aka Live-Konto) angeben könnt.
Ganz unten findet Ihr die Frage _Möchten Sie sich nicht mit einem Microsoft-Konto anmelden?_ Klickt darauf.
Wählt nun *Lokales Konto*.
Gebt dem einen Namen (Hinweise: Passwort ist _nicht_ notwendig, sollte man aber, denn dieses Konto erhält Administratorrechte)

2. *Klassisches Startmenü selberbasteln*
Zuerst einmal:
Alles _vor_ Windows 95 hatte kein Startmenü.
Windows 95 bis 2000/ME hatten das klassische Startmenü (eine Spalte)
Ab Windows XP gibt es das moderne Startmenü (zwei Spalten, in der linken Spalte häufig aufgerufene Programme, rechte Seite Dokumente, Systemsteuerung, Ausführen, Abmelden, Herunterfahren etc)

Windows 8 hat nach meiner Kenntnis weder das eine, noch das andere. Metro ist das Startmenü.
Dies mag für Tablets oder Touchmonitore sinnvoll sein, wer aber noch mit der Maus seinen PC bedient, wünscht sich wahrscheinlich das Startmenü zurück.
Man kann sich mit ein paar Klicks ein _klassisches_ Startmenü selber basteln.

Über die Windows-Taste auf der Tastatur verlaßt Ihr Metro und kehrt zum klassischen Desktop zurück.
Ein Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste, Häkchen vor "Taskleiste fixieren" weg.
Wieder Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste, "Symbolleisten" auswählen, dann "neue Symbolleiste..."
Es wird nach einem Ordner gefragt. Der kann überall angelegt oder gespeichert sein, wenn man aber jetzt nichts ändert, landet der in den "Eigenen Dateien".
Erstellt einen neuen Ordner (oben links in der Menüleiste) und nennt ihn "Start", markiert ihn und klickt auf "Ordner auswählen".
Links neben den Symbolen neben der Uhr unten rechts in der Taskleiste sollte nun die neue Symbolleiste namens "Start" zu finden sein. Zieht sie nach ganz links rüber und dann die Symbolleiste mit der Verknüpfung des Internet- und des Windows-Explorer von rechts ganz heran.
Noch ein Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste, Häkchen vor "Taskleiste fixieren" wieder setzen.
Rechtsklick auf "Start", Ordner öffnen.
Wieder einen neuen Ordner erstellen: "Programme".
Eine Verknüpfung erstellen:  "shutdown -s -t 0" ohne " eingeben und als Name "Herunterfahren".
Weiter, okay, erstmal fertig.

Ihr solltet jetzt unten Links "Start" sehen mit einem Doppelpfeil nach rechts daneben.
Ein Klick auf diesen Doppelpfeil öffnet nun das "klassische Startmenü".
Hier findet Ihr nun "Porgramme" und "Herunterfahren".
Ihr könnt dieses Startmenü nach eigenen Wünschen ändern und anpassen, aber bedenkt, das es sich nur um eine Verknüpfung zu einem Ordner handelt, das heißt, Ihr müßt weitere Verknüpfungen in diesen oder in Unterverzeichnissen (wie zB "Programme") erstellen. Ihr könnte die Icons wählen und die Icongröße, aber ein zweispaltiges Startmenü ist damit nicht möglich.




Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich mich weiterer Kritikpunkte hier aus dem Forum annehmen und dazu Workarounds erstellen, sofern möglich.
Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Testen von Windows 8.


----------



## Mitch (2. März 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob gfwl-spiele nun funktionieren? (im besten fall über steam installiert, direkt über gfwl sollte es hoffentlich sowieso funktionieren)

außerdem wüsste ich gern, ob man metro mit einer media center fernbedienung bedienen kann?
denn das wäre für mich eine wirklich geniale lösung, da ich momentan spiele über eine mini-funktastatur vom desktop starte.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. März 2012)

Mitch schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob gfwl-spiele nun funktionieren? (im besten fall über steam installiert, direkt über gfwl sollte es hoffentlich sowieso funktionieren)
> 
> außerdem wüsste ich gern, ob man metro mit einer media center fernbedienung bedienen kann?
> denn das wäre für mich eine wirklich geniale lösung, da ich momentan spiele über eine mini-funktastatur vom desktop starte.


Ich wüßte nicht, warum GfWL-Spiele nicht funktionieren sollten.
Media Center ist in der CP mit dabei, also sollte die Fernbedienung auch funktionieren.


----------



## Jan565 (2. März 2012)

Alleine schon weil es nix neues bei Win 8 gibt werde ich es mir nicht holen. Metro oberfläche finde ich sowas von überflüssig bei einem PC und vor allem wird es immer noch eine x86 Version geben. Anstatt mal den ganzen alten müll weg zu lassen. Ich nutze seit Vista also 4 Jahre schon 64Bit und hatte noch nie mit einem Programm Probleme. Was soll der mist immer?


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. März 2012)

Windows wird auch in vielen Ländern vertrieben, die sich keine guten PCs leisten können, und es gibt immer Software die unter einem x64-System Mucken macht. Man kann es nie allen recht machen, macht man keine 32-Bit Version meckert die eine Hälfte, macht man sie meckert die andere...

Bringt man ein neues OS mit anderer Benutzeroberfläche heulen die einen, belässt man alles wie es ist heulen die anderen. Bei so vielen Kunden ist es scheiß egal was du machst, irgendeiner aus der hinteren Reihe schreit immer rum.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. März 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Bringt man ein neues OS mit anderer Benutzeroberfläche heulen die einen, belässt man alles wie es ist heulen die anderen. Bei so vielen Kunden ist es scheiß egal was du machst, irgendeiner aus der hinteren Reihe schreit immer rum.



Mag sein, aber ich finde die Metro-Oberfläche unübersichtlich, und man kann nie wissen, ob die Apps noch offen bleiben. Außerdem kann man nicht den Store benutzen, wenn man kein Live Konto für die Anmeldung benutzt. Also es ist stark an die Cloud gebunden... Das alles habe ich selber erfahren (Beta ausprobiert), ich zitiere niemanden.

Wenn M$ den Desktop mit Metro aufgehübscht und sinnvoll erweitert hätte, hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber so...


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. März 2012)

Der Desktop wurde doch mit Metro erweitert O.o

Unübersichtlich nur, wenn du die Kacheln Zufällig auf dem Bildschirm verstreust, offene Apps kann man sehen und schließen, wenn man mit der Maus auf dem Bildschirm links oben fährt und dass man den Store nur mit Konto nutzen kann wird ja wohl einleuchten (Für Bezahlapps + Kontrolle über zur Verfügung gestellte Apps, genau wie bei Android und Apple momentan)


----------



## violinista7000 (4. März 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Der Desktop wurde doch mit Metro erweitert O.o


 Ja, aber nicht *sinnvoll* erweitert 




FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Unübersichtlich nur, wenn du die Kacheln Zufällig auf dem Bildschirm verstreust, offene Apps kann man sehen und schließen, wenn man mit der Maus auf dem Bildschirm links oben fährt und dass man den Store nur mit Konto nutzen kann wird ja wohl einleuchten (Für Bezahlapps + Kontrolle über zur Verfügung gestellte Apps, genau wie bei Android und Apple momentan)



Ja, was für mich besonders nervig ist, weil ichder Cursor immer an die Ecke  schiebe, wenn ich etwas schreiben muss... Und an der Taskleiste/Superbar sehe ich* immer* was offen ist.


----------



## biohaufen (4. März 2012)

Also, eins kann ich sagen! vLite ist nicht kompatibel, wenn ich unter Windows 8, vLite starte und versuche eine Windows 7 DVD anzupassen, kommt beim fertigstellen immer ein Bluescreen


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. März 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Also, eins kann ich sagen! vLite ist nicht kompatibel, wenn ich unter Windows 8, vLite starte und versuche eine Windows 7 DVD anzupassen, kommt beim fertigstellen immer ein Bluescreen


 
Alles Taktik ;D


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht *sinnvoll* erweitert



Warum nicht sinnvoll?




violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, was für mich besonders nervig ist, weil ichder Cursor immer an die Ecke  schiebe, wenn ich etwas schreiben muss... Und an der Taskleiste/Superbar sehe ich* immer* was offen ist.



An der Taskleiste sieht man immernoch, was offen ist


----------



## Mitch (5. März 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, warum GfWL-Spiele nicht funktionieren sollten.
> Media Center ist in der CP mit dabei, also sollte die Fernbedienung auch funktionieren.



hast du meinen post überhaupt gelesen? nein!
hast du eines der genannten dinge ausprobiert? nein!
danke für deine überaus hilfreiche antwort. 

1. gfwl-spiele haben in der developer preview nicht funktioniert. kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es in der consumer preview nun geht?
2. kann bitte jemand für mich testen, ob man mit der mc-fernbedienung auf der metro-oberfläche navigieren und programme starten kann?


----------



## violinista7000 (5. März 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Warum nicht sinnvoll?



1. Es ist es drastischen UI Wechsel, nicht einfach ein Menü.
2. Die "neue" Funktionen sind am Rande versteckt, man muss sie immer wieder ausklappen, was auf Dauer nervig wird.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> An der Taskleiste sieht man immernoch, was offen ist



Ja, aber nur wenn es ein Desktopprogramm (App) ist, wenn es ein Metroapp ist, dann siehst du es nicht. Und das ist aus Platzgrunde sinnvoll in einen Smartphone, aber nicht in einem PC mit 24-27" Monitor.

----

Das Aussehen von Metro hat mir überraschenderweise gut gefallen, genauso wie damals bei XP/Vista/7.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn es ein Desktopprogramm (App) ist, wenn es ein Metroapp ist, dann siehst du es nicht. Und das ist aus Platzgrunde sinnvoll in einen Smartphone, aber nicht in einem PC mit 24-27" Monitor.



Na, die Abgrenzung von Metro-Apps und Programmen finde ich gar nicht mal dumm, könnte sehr unübersichtlich werden, wenn beides in einer Liste auftaucht. 

Und die neuen Funktionen sind ja sowieso Metro-only, da gehts ja dann nicht um die Desktopoberfläche (Falls du die Appleiste und das Meiste der rechten Leiste meinst)

Mal sehen, wie sich das Teil noch entwickelt, fehlt noch einiges an Funktion :/


----------



## violinista7000 (5. März 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Na, die Abgrenzung von Metro-Apps und Programmen finde ich gar nicht mal dumm, könnte sehr unübersichtlich werden, wenn beides in einer Liste auftaucht.
> 
> Und die neuen Funktionen sind ja sowieso Metro-only, da gehts ja dann nicht um die Desktopoberfläche (Falls du die Appleiste und das Meiste der rechten Leiste meinst)...



Genau das meine ich, denn der Desktop lässt sich ziemlich ähnlich wie Win7 bedienen.

Die Apps sind wie die Minianwendungen in Vista. Viele haben sie gehasst, ich habe sie samt Sidebar geliebt. Aber sie waren für mich sehr gut im Desktop integriert. Die Metro-Oberfläche ist anders, sieht gut aus, aber mMn passt nicht zusammen mit dem Arbeits-PC... in einer Firma werden die DAUs Stunden verbringen um Win 8 kennenzulernen, und damit produktiv arbeiten zu können...


----------



## Biohazard92 (5. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, denn der Desktop lässt sich ziemlich ähnlich wie Win7 bedienen.
> 
> Die Apps sind wie die Minianwendungen in Vista. Viele haben sie gehasst, ich habe sie samt Sidebar geliebt. Aber sie waren für mich sehr gut im Desktop integriert. Die Metro-Oberfläche ist anders, sieht gut aus, aber mMn passt nicht zusammen mit dem Arbeits-PC... in einer Firma werden die DAUs Stunden verbringen um Win 8 kennenzulernen, und damit produktiv arbeiten zu können...


 
Verstehe ich nicht, Windows-Explorer, Browser, Office, Programme, alles funktioniert in Windows 8 genauso wie unter Windows 7, die häufigsten Programm legt man sich in der Superbar ab. Für alles andere nutzt man [Windows-Taste] + [Klick] auf eine Kachel, oder man tippt den Programmnamen ein.

Sehe da absolut keinen Punkt, wo Mitarbeiter die vor allem wenig Ahnung von Windows haben, sich großartig neu einleben müssten. Sie müssen ja keine Metro-Apps nutzen.

Was ich das bisher größte Feature von Windows 8 gegenüber 7 finde, ist das super schnelle und einfache Deinstallieren von Programmen, die in der Metro liegen. Rechtsklick drauf, Programm deinstallieren. Das war unter Windows < 8 wirklich nicht schnell und produktiv.

Was Apps und Live-Kacheln alles können, werden wir in einem Jahr sehen. Ich hoffe viel, denn ich schließe einen Umstieg auf Windows 8 nicht aus, wenn eben diese zwei Punkte noch den ausschlaggebenden Faktor darstellen, und natürlich die fertige Windows 8 erstmal den Produktivitäts-Test besteht.



In dem golem-Video habe ich gesehen, das man Metro-Apps auf einem Tablet auch nebeneinander laufen lassen kann, sie können entweder Ein Drittel, Zwei Drittel oder eben im Vollbild laufen. Wie funktioniert das, was für Gesten muss man dafür durchführen (Im Desktop-Windows8)?


----------



## violinista7000 (5. März 2012)

Das Video habe ich gesehen, und ich schließe auch nicht ein Umstieg aus, aber es geht tendenziell gegen Null... Mal sehen wie ausgereift das Release Candidat sein wird, dann sollte ich die Entscheidung treffen können. Und weil ich eine zweite Win 7 Lizenz brauche, warte ich bis Juni/July, da wird M$ wahrscheinlich wie früher ein gratis Update auf Win 8 mit dem Kauf einer 7er Version anbieten. Somit erspare ich mir den Kauf. 

Das andere Problem, das ich hatte, war das es keine Audiotreiber für meine X-Fi gibt, da ist M$ nicht unbedingt schuldig, aber...


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. März 2012)

Merkwürdigerweise funktionieren die UNi Xonar Treiber tadellos. Mir ist nur die Hohe DPC Latency aufgefallen. Hab dazu schon n Thread eröffnet aber bisher keine Antwort. Vllt. findet sich hier jemand, der mal kurz auf DPC Latency Checker geht und es mal testet. Hab Werte um den 1k Bereich, war mit Windows 7 im 100er :/
Bisher hat sich zwar keine Beeinträchtigung der Soundqualität bemerkbar gemacht, aber würde trotzdem gern wissen ob so hohe Werte normal sind


----------



## Khivaa Radajih (7. März 2012)

Also ich bin voll auf zufrieden mit der Beta, Entschuldigung, der "Consumer Preview".
Ich konnte bei mir auch leichte Performanceverbesserungen verzeichnen und im Allgemeinen läufts bei mir rund.
Seit der CP hatte ich nicht einen Blue Screen, bei der DVP war es nur einer, der auftrat, wenn man Rage minimierte.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir Windows 8 zulegen, sobald es draußen ist.
Hatte vorher Vista, bei Windows 7 war es nur die Beta und die RC, dann kam wieder Vista bis die 8er DVP rauskam, seitdem benutze ich es und hab Spaß dran.

Bin der Meinung, dass MS damit eine gute Schiene fährt und so ganz kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass bei einigen so viele Blue Screens auftreten.

Und die ganzen Treiber, bis auf Grafik, waren bereits drauf und alles läuft super!

Liebe Grüße
Khivaa


----------



## Genghis99 (7. März 2012)

Windows 8 scheint noch ein paar ernstere Probleme unter der Haube zu haben als "Metro". Es gibt hier auf meinem Rechner SATA Performance Probleme - bei Verwendung des aktuellen Intel (IASTOR) Treiberpakets (64 Bit einmal unter 8, einmal unter Vista) erreicht W8 mit HD Tune wesentlich geringere Lese- Schreibraten als unter Vista. Versteht sich von selbst, das bei beiden Betriebssystemen nur sinnvolle Optimierungen angewendet wurden (vom kompletten Deaktivieren der Anwendungserfahrung/Prefetch oder der Schattenkopiedienste muss abgeraten werden). Jedenfalls ist "8" hier in der Festplattenperformance ca. 30% schlechter (konstant).

Zur Metro Oberfläche sag ich (zur Nutzung auf dem PC) nur eines : Eine Metro fährt immer unterirdisch - dazu muss man sie sehr Tief in der Erde vergraben. Sollten Microsoft mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2012)

Ist es möglich Windows 8 in einer Virtuellen Box zu installieren?


----------



## Khivaa Radajih (8. März 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich Windows 8 in einer Virtuellen Box zu installieren?


 
Na klar


----------



## Richtschütze (9. März 2012)

Könnte bitte jemand einen link reinstellen wie man windows 8 wieder fehlerfrei deinstalliert..
Win7 ist bei mir normal auf C. Windows 8 habe ich auf E installiert. Den Windows ordner unter E einfach löschen geht das?


----------



## FrozenLayer (9. März 2012)

E formatieren, bootmgr anpassen


----------



## onliner (9. März 2012)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand einen link reinstellen wie man windows 8 wieder fehlerfrei deinstalliert..
> Win7 ist bei mir normal auf C. Windows 8 habe ich auf E installiert. Den Windows ordner unter E einfach löschen geht das?


 Ganz so einfach ist das net, mit Ordner löschen. Du musst schon etwas mehr tun 
How to uninstall Windows 8 Developer Preview - General-Discussion - windows-8
oder so..
How To Uninstall Windows 8


----------



## kühlprofi (9. März 2012)

Eine Windowsinstallation konnte man noch nie einfach so löschen ^^


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2012)

klar ist das super easy.
Einfach Partition formatieren und boot Manager aufräumen.

Damit der Boot Manager nicht mehr erscheint kann man die services.msc nutzen, diverse freeware tools und selbst reparieren von der Vista (oder neuer) DVD sollte das erledigen...


----------



## Genghis99 (12. März 2012)

Super Easy - mit angepasster Partitionsmanagersoftware wie Paragon. Natürlich kostenpflichtig.

merke :
- Windows 8 ersetzt den Bootblock des MBR durch eine eigene Version, die ohne installiertes W8 nicht läuft. Also : MBR muss neu erstellt werden (Reparaturfunktionen der Vista bzw. 7 DVD erforderlich)
- Die Bootconfigurationsdateien (BCD) von W8 sind nicht kompatibel mit Vista oder 7 - sie müssen neu erstellt werden (BDC Editor), sonst funktionieren die erweiterten Bootmenuoptionen (F8, abgesich. Modus u.s.w.) nicht mehr 

Das ganze muss auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge und mit den erforderlichen Neustarts geschehen. Wie eingangs gesagt : "Super Easy" nur mit kommerzioneller Software.

Windows 8 hat ja nun endlich eine Maussteuerung für das Bootmenu bekommen und einen hübschen blauen Hintergrund. Microsoft hat das aber "billig" gelöst - es werden einfach bereits Teile von Windows 8 geladen. Wählt man nun den Eintrag für Win 7 oder Vista im Bootmenü wird ein temporärer "Bootstring" erstellt und der Rechner komplett neu gestartet.

Jedenfalls muss man mit den Einträgen aufpassen, man kann eine schöne Rebootschleife erzeugen - Wählt man unter Windows 8 das andere System als "Default" Eintrag und im Bootmenu des Anderen Systems Win 8 als default - hat man einen beständig rebootenden Rechner. Theoretisch - ich probier so ein Scheiss natürlich net aus.


----------



## MESeidel (13. März 2012)

Ich versteh nicht was Ihr Anliegen ist.

1.) ging es darum Win8 wieder zu entfernen.
2.) hab ich die Reparatur Option von der DVD erwähnt (was seit Vista nun wirklich unglaublich einfach ist).
3.) war es schon immer so, dass ein moderneres BS den Bootmanager (und den MBR) updated und nach löschen dessen Partition der Manager oft im Eimer ist.
Windows ist da kein Negativ Ausrufezeichen, andere BS (und/oder ihre ihre Distributionen) verhalten sich ähnlich

Kein Grund auf Windows oder MicroSoft rum zu hacken.
Nichts ist Perfekt, aber schlimmeres gibt es trotzdem eine Menge ;o)

Ehrlich gesagt werden 90% aller Nutzer sich eher über eine komfortablere Oberfläche freuen, als sich zu ärgern über Kompatibilitäts-Probleme in Ausnahme Fällen (neueres BS gelöscht? wer macht das schon außer uns Spinnern hier?).
Wenn MS neue Wege geht, wird über mittelmäßige Kompatibilität geheult.
Wenn Apple (oder selbst kleinste Linux "Buden") neue Wege gehen, wird Innovation gefeiert.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Wie kann ich eigentlich Programme bzw "Apps" beenden? ^^   Ich hab grad, als ich mit der Maus mal nach links oben im Desktop ging, bemerkt, dass der Internet Explorer und die Wetter-App noch an sind - aber es gibt kein Beenden-Kreuz oder so was...


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich Programme bzw "Apps" beenden? ^^   Ich hab grad, als ich mit der Maus mal nach links oben im Desktop ging, bemerkt, dass der Internet Explorer und die Wetter-App noch an sind - aber es gibt kein Beenden-Kreuz oder so was...


 
App am oberen Rand mit der Maus fest halten und bis nach ganz unten ziehen, loslassen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

ah, okay - danke!


----------



## Marule (21. März 2012)

schönes tablet und touch os...jedoch nichts zum arbeiten.....werde bei win7 bleiben, wenn die nicht wieder irgendein zwangsumstieg mit direct X erzwingen


----------



## winnie0815 (31. März 2012)

Hallo,bin neu hier und und hatte eben das verkehrte Forum.
Habe eine Erfahrung mit Windows8 gemacht.Leider negativ.
Ich hatte Windows8 installiert auf einer Festplatte zusammen mit Win7  und hatte auf meiner FritzBox unter IP Einstellungen einen Eintrag  TEST_WINDOWS8.
Nach der Deinstallation von Windows8 und Formatieren der Partition alle  Einträge in der FritzBox gelöscht,aktualisieren,Ergebnis TEST_WINDOWS8.
Windows8 hat sich  in Windows7 festgesetzt.
Erst nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows7 war der Eintrag verschwunden.
Kontrolliert das mal.


----------



## seriousstevens (11. April 2012)

Hi Raffael Vötter, sie haben in PCGH 5/2012 absolut recht: Win8 ohne mich, nix zum richtigen Arbeiten...
EIN Betriebssystem für alle Plattformen, das kann nicht funktionieren, da muss man immer Abstriche machen, gelle Hr. Albert...

Diese unkomfortable Win8 Oberfläche ist ja der absolute Horror. 
Wieso heißt sie eigentlich METRO, ach  ja, weil sie so unterirdisch übel ist... 

Dieses Gewusel von sog. Kacheln ist absolut unübersichtlich, nach Installation diverser Software hatte ich siebenmal eine uninstall-Kachel auf dem Bildschirm - was soll der Mist. 
Jede herkömmliche Software hinterlässt unzählige Kacheln...aufgeräumt geht anders!!!

Ich hab normalerweise ein schönes Hintergrundbild, gerne auch nach Jahreszeit und 2-3 Icons für die wichtigsten Programme, das war's.
Mein Startmenü hat eigene Ordner namens Video, Musik, Büro, Tools, Wissen&Lernen und darin werden die Verknüpfungen der entsprechenden Programme hin verschoben, so ist immer alles schnell zu finden. Schon bei Win7 ging das nur mit Tricks und ich bin sicher bald gibts Tools um auch in Win8 das klassische Startmenü nachzubilden, Gott sei Dank!!!

Außerdem nutze ich nur vollwertige Software wie Photoshop und diverse Videoschnittprogramme und keine Apps. Apps sind Kindergartenproggies, siehe Cut The Rope und dieses unsägliche Angry Birds. Für Tablets und Smartphones mag das ja OK sein, wer solche Spielzeuge mag. Auf iPad und Konsorten laufen ja keine anständigen Programme. Unterwegs brauch ich keinen elektronischen Kinderkram und zuhause steht ein "dicker PC" unterm Schreibtisch, der alles kann!

Pro Win8:
 - zurück zum hardwareunterstützten Sound

Contra Win8:
 - unübersichtliche und chaotische Oberfläche
 - App-Store und Nötigung einen MS-Account anzulegen, wenn man "Lokales Konto" übersieht
 - XBox live schon bei Installation vorhanden
 - IE (brauch ich nicht, nutze seit Beginn Firefox)
 - Skydrive (Meine Dokumente kommen nur auf MEINE Platten)
 - Wetter-App (ich kann aus'm Fenster gucken)
 - Hibernation (entweder ist mein PC an oder komplett aus), kann man hoffentlich abstellen
 - Kill Switch (unverschämt, was sich MS da herausnimmt - hat auf dem PC nix zu suchen)
 - Secure Boot (hiermit will MS verhindern, das man freie System und Programme installiert, solche Mainboards sollte man boykottieren)


Hoffentlich gibts bald ein vlite dass den ganzen App-Müll und die obigen nicht nutzbaren Kacheln rauswirft. 
Solange nutze ich Win7, das habe ich mit diversen Tricks so hingebogen wie ich das haben will! 
Von Win3.1 auf Win95 war es ein gelungener Sprung, es wurde übersichtlicher - Win8 ist ein Rückschritt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. April 2012)

winnie0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,bin neu hier und und hatte eben das verkehrte Forum.
> Habe eine Erfahrung mit Windows8 gemacht.Leider negativ.
> Ich hatte Windows8 installiert auf einer Festplatte zusammen mit Win7  und hatte auf meiner FritzBox unter IP Einstellungen einen Eintrag  TEST_WINDOWS8.
> Nach der Deinstallation von Windows8 und Formatieren der Partition alle  Einträge in der FritzBox gelöscht,aktualisieren,Ergebnis TEST_WINDOWS8.
> ...


 
Hier die entsprechende Info von Heise.de:



> Auf Produktivsystemen hat die Beta also nichts zu suchen, auch nicht als  Parallelinstallation: Zumindest der alte Bootloader geht dabei  verloren, weil das Setup-Programm der Beta ihn ohne jede Rückfrage  überschreibt.


----------



## Lotzi (14. April 2012)

ich denke das neue win 8 wird der nachfolger von Vista


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. April 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir hier mal einer helfen,
ich habe in VirtualBox eine Virtuelle Maschine für Windows 8 64Bit eingerichtet. Jedes mal wenn ich von der ISO Datei (im virtuellen Laufwerk eingebunden) boote bekomme ich nur eine Fehlermeldung mit "irql_not_less_or_equal". Erweiterungen wie VT, PAE/NX, Nested Paging, ... sind aktiviert. Als feste Partition habe ich eine virtuelle 30GB Partition erstellt. Installieren will ich es auf einem Dell XPS L702x mit Core i5 2430, 4GB RAM, nVidia GT550M.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: OK, Problem gelöst. Jetzt rätsle ich gerade wie ich aus den PC Einstellungen wieder heraus komme


----------



## Netboy (21. April 2012)

Vista fand ich nicht schlecht aber Windows 8 ist das letzte !

Auf dem PC ist es ein Graus damit zu Arbeiten  und auf nem Tablet, mag sein das es dort gut funktioniert, aber wer braucht es, wo es doch Android gibt !

Windows 8 will ich in der jetzigen Form nicht mal geschenkt haben


----------



## stolle80 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den Flipper ja so gail, warte erstmal ab vielleicht kriegt man den auch für 7 nacher irgendwie

PINBALL FX 2 Rockt


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2012)

Habs auch mal Installiert. Bisher eigentlich ganz Witzig. Was stört euch denn alle an Win 8?

Gibt es ne möglichkeit die Asus Xonar DX unter Windows 8 zum laufen bekommen? Der Treiber unterstützt Windoof 8 nicht -.-


Edit: Ok, WTF?! Werd Win 8 nun nur nutzen weil ich zufaul bin Win 7 neu zu installieren 
Edit2: Werd wohl doch wieder Windoof 7 drauf klatschen. 
Edit3: Ok, wie bekomm ich Win 8 wieder vollständig und sauber runter? ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Windows einfach drüber instaliert ;D, ging immer gut.


----------



## Crymes (12. Mai 2012)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, Win 8 einfach so mit Win 7 auf Partition  C zu installieren, oder können sich da Dateien in die Quere kommen?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. Mai 2012)

"Zum Testen der Vorabversion eignet sich im Prinzip jeder  Windows-7-taugliche PC. Microsoft empfiehlt als Mindestausstattung eine  1-GHz-CPU, 1 GByte Arbeitsspeicher (x64: 2 GByte) und 16 GByte freien  Platz auf der Festplatte (x64: 20 GByte). Es sollte aber ein separater  Testrechner sein, denn wie bei jeder Beta-Version  sind Probleme bis hin zum Datenverlust nicht auszuschließen. *Auf  Produktivsystemen hat die Beta also nichts zu suchen, auch nicht als  Parallelinstallation: Zumindest der alte Bootloader geht dabei verloren,  weil das Setup-Programm der Beta ihn ohne jede Rückfrage überschreibt.*  Microsoft empfiehlt den Einsatz echter Hardware statt virtueller  Maschinen, weil VMs "nicht die optimale Umgebung darstellen"."

Quelle:

heise online | Windows 8 Beta steht zum freien Download bereit


----------



## Sloth (12. Mai 2012)

Lotzi schrieb:


> ich denke das neue win 8 wird der nachfolger von Vista


Da Vista Windows 6.0 ist und Windows 8 Windows 6.2, sind 7 und 8 prinzipiell "Vistas".


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. Juni 2012)

Hi @ll,

Wollte mir heute mal die aktuelle Beta herunterladen und installieren doch es geht nicht.

Grund: Meine CPU i7 2600k ist nicht mit Windows 8 kompitabel! (Installationsverweigerung)

Hat wer Lösungen diesbezüglich? Mein Kolege hat das selbe Problem mit einem i3...... Mag Windows 8 es nicht sandig?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Laptop mit Core i5 2430 ging es ohne Probleme. Und auf dem Blumenfeld i7 ging es auch.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab kürzlich ne WLAN Karte in meinem Win8 Testrechner verbaut, damit das Kabel nicht nervt...
seit dem bootet Windos 8 nicht mehr...

Einfach lepsch 

Backtrack Linux 5 installiert, bootet und hat WLAN Verbindung, SOVIEL DAZU !!!


----------



## Siffer81 (1. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

Ich hab Heute Morgen Windows 8 Release Preview auf dem Laptop installiert, läuft alles wunderbar, aber diese Metro Oberfläche ist sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig, für TouchScreens mag das gut sein, aber für normale PCs mit normaler Maus ist Metro ned so der Hit, aber Geschmackssache, was mich bissel Stört ist dass mann sich mit dem Windows Live Account anmelden muss, aber damit kann man Leben.
Ansonsten machts einen ordentlichen eindruck, aber wie gesagt, ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Auf Tablet PC und PCs mit TochScreen ist Windows 8 sicherlich eine sehr gute Sache, aber auf normalen PCs finde ich es persönlich nicht so geeignet.

Greetz


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juni 2012)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> ...was mich bissel Stört ist dass mann sich mit dem Windows Live Account anmelden muss, aber damit kann man Leben....


 
Heißt das, dass man diesen Scheiß jetzt nicht mehr umgehen kann ???

Bei der vorherigen Preview ging das noch...


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, dass man diesen Scheiß jetzt nicht mehr umgehen kann ???
> 
> Bei der vorherigen Preview ging das noch...



Doch, man kann nach wie vor ein lokales Konto einrichten.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

Hab mir aus Spaß an der Freude Windoof 8 installiert. Mein Mauszeiger ist weg und ich weiß absolut nicht, wie ich wo hin komme und besagtes Problem angehen kann!
Maus ist da aber ich treffe nix...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juni 2012)

Den Joke hatte ich auch schon mit der verschwundenen Maus. Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen richtete Windows 8 bei mir einen erweiterten Desktop für einen zweiten Monitor ein. Dabei steht nur ein Monitor da und es hängt auch nur der eine Monitor an der Grafikkarte. Die Maus verschwand auf den nicht vorhanden zweiten Monitor und weg war Sie.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab's auf's Laptop gemacht.
Mir ist aber Schleierhaft, was ich jetzt mit Win 8 machen kann?

Überall kommt nen bunter Hintergrund und es steht "Preview" da! Komm mir grad recht verarscht vor....


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:


> ...Mir ist aber Schleierhaft, was ich jetzt mit Win 8 machen kann?
> ...


 
Nichts was Du mit Win7 nicht auch machen kannst


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Nichts was Du mit Win7 nicht auch machen kannst



Und wie? Überall kommt bloß nen Farbiger Hintergrund mit "Preview" und 10 sekunden später bin ich wieder bei diesen Kacheldingern...

Wie komm ich zu den Optionen? Wie bekomm ich den beschissenen Pfeil, damit ich wenigstens mal was mit'n Feuerfuchs machen kann?
Wie zum Geier bekomm ich mein gesichertes Win7 wieder?

Ich bin total Hilflos!!!!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juni 2012)

heise online | Erste Eindrücke von Windows 8 Release Preview in der Praxis

wer heise.de ließt, weiß das er es selber nicht auch noch ausprobieren muss


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

Praxis bedeutet, damit was zu machen...Ich mach ja nix damit, weil ich zu doof bin...

Die haben haben doch net mehr alle Zähne im Getriebe, so'n Windoof zu machen...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Sach ich ja, Windows 8 = Gewollt und nicht gekonnt!!!

Ich habe es mal testweise Installiert gehabt... und nach ner stunde war klar für mich...   "FATAL ERROR" ... nix für mich!!!
Das hätt ich mir erspraren können 

Aber was man nicht selber testet... 

Ich warte lieber auf Windows 9...


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Ich warte lieber auf Windows 9...



Abwarten, mal sehen, was denen dann wieder einfällt.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Ja haste recht mal...  und Kaffee trinken... Schlimmer geht immer....

Siehe Vista...  Windows 8.... 

Alleine diese ganzen vorschriften die man mit Windows 8 hat..


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's auf's Laptop gemacht.
> Mir ist aber Schleierhaft, was ich jetzt mit Win 8 machen kann?
> 
> Überall kommt nen bunter Hintergrund und es steht "Preview" da! Komm mir grad recht verarscht vor....



Hast du ne Vollversion erwartet? XD


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hast du ne Vollversion erwartet? XD



Ich hab zumindest erwartet, das ich das Laptop ausbekomme, ohne dafür den Stecker und Akku rauszunehmen...


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zumindest erwartet, das ich das Laptop ausbekomme, ohne dafür den Stecker und Akku rauszunehmen...



Man will es nicht glauben, aber seit Windows XP geht der Computer mit dem Herunterfahren aus.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Man will es nicht glauben, aber seit Windows XP geht der Computer mit dem Herunterfahren aus.



Man will es nicht glauben, aber es ging nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Man will es nicht glauben, aber es ging nicht.



Dann ist deine Hardware eventuell defekt, bei allen anderen geht es schließlich auch.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Dann ist deine Hardware eventuell defekt, bei allen anderen geht es schließlich auch.



Nanana...das Dingen is erst 3 Monate jung und mit Win 7 geht's ohne Probleme.


Mir stellt sich jetzt mal ne Frage. Wie bekomme ich Win 7 wieder drauf? Sicherung liegt auf'n anderen Rechner, aber Win 8 findet oder will es nicht!?


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juni 2012)

Welche Windows 7 Version hast du denn?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Juni 2012)

Eckism schrieb:


> ...
> Mir stellt sich jetzt mal ne Frage. Wie bekomme ich Win 7 wieder drauf? Sicherung liegt auf'n anderen Rechner, aber Win 8 findet oder will es nicht!?


 
Installier doch einfach Win7 normal und dann ließ das Image ein 

Ist zwar auch nur semiprofessionell aber müsste doch hinhauen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Was brauche ich um Win8 in einer VM laufen zu lassen?
Sowohl Win8 Version und die VM.
Will es nicht auf die SSD oder HDD packen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Windows 7 auf SSD, habe Virtual Box installiert, und alle virtuelle PCs liegen auf der 1,5TB Platte. Man muss nur Virtual Box zu Anfang sagen wo die Image der virtuellen PCs gespeichert werden sollen. In meinem Fall auf die große Festplatte.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Also einfach Virtual Box  downloaden, aber welche Version von Win8, das ISO:ISO-Formate für Windows 8 Release Preview oder das hier.Herunterladen von Windows 8 Release Preview


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2012)

> Wenn über einen Windows-PC verfügen  und die Release Preview auf einer anderen Partition, einem weiteren PC * oder einem virtuellen Computer* installieren möchten, empfehlen wir Ihnen  den Download des Windows 8 Release Preview-Setups.


Lesen und die Welt wird gut, oder so ging der Spruch mal.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Ich werde aus den Texten nicht schlau, habe sonst immer mit ISO gearbeitet.
War aber auch keine VM und Linux.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2012)

Ist so einfach wie aufs Klo gehen 
Virtual Box Downloaden und installieren, Virtual Box klar machen wo es die VM Dateien hinspeichern soll. In der Zeit kann gemütlich das ISO von Microsoft herunter laden. ISO mit Hilfe von Virtual Box als virtuelles optisches Laufwerk mounten, installieren. Und nach Installation sich volle Dröhnung Windows 8 rein ziehen. Wenn man genug hat herunter spülen in Virtual Box "virtueller PC löschen".


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Das beantwortet immer noch nicht ob ich das ISO oder das andere Runterladen soll.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ... 

64Bit ISO Windows 8

32Bit ISO Windows 8

Alle Versionen in Deutsch.
http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows-8/download


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt zeigt er mir schonwieder Fehler warum auch immer der Opera das meint.

Aber wie stellle ich Virtual Box ein?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2012)

Da bei mir Virtual Box schon installiert ist weiß ich nicht mehr genau ob Virtual Box bei der Installation schon fragt wo die VM Dateien hin sollen. 

Öffne Virtual Box, gehe "Datei" - "Globale Einstellungen..." (alternativ auch einfach STRG+G drücken) und im aufgehenden Fenster sieht man sofort den Punkt "Voreingestellter Pfad für VMs" wo man einen Ordner auf einem beliebigen Speichermedium einstellen kann. Vorzugsweise einer zweiten großen Festplatte im System. Tadada schon wars das. Wie man eine virtuelle Maschine einrichtet sollte selbsterklärend sein. Wenn nicht gibt es im Internet Anleitungen dazu. 

Da mir meine Glaskugel nicht sagt was dein Fehler ist/ war in Opera kann ich dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe das ISO über den Microsoft Download Manager herunter geladen. Ich habe es direkt mit der ISO versucht, aber FF hat nach 2,8GB abgebrochen mit dem herunter laden. Warum? Weil FF blöd ist, darum(!)


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

Nochmal abgebrochen.

Was ist dieser Microsoft Download Manager?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2012)

So ein kleines Tool was zuerst deinen PC checkt (ob 32Bit oder 64Bit und welche Sprache) und dann die 32Bit oder 64Bit ISO in der Sprache deines Systems herunter lädt. Mit dabei ist dann auch, so viel ich gelesen habe/ gehört habe ein Downloadmanager dabei der bei Verbindungsabbruch die Verbindung neu aufnimmt und weiter Downloadet.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

Danke, bin noch mit einrichten beschäftigt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2012)

Na siehste, manchmal hilft sogar ein wenig Selbststudium.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

Woher soll ich die Schlüsselnummer wissen bzw bekommen?
hat sicher erldigt hatte nur die 32er Schlüsselnummer.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2012)

Ich sage dazu mal nichts


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

Sieht ganz passabel aus.

Nur wie komme ich vom Desktop zurück zu Metro?


----------



## Biohazard92 (5. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sieht ganz passabel aus.
> 
> Nur wie komme ich vom Desktop zurück zu Metro?


 
Windows-Taste drücken oder unten links in die Ecke vom Desktop klicken wo früher der Startbutton war...


----------



## winschinho (7. Juni 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Windows-Taste drücken oder unten links in die Ecke vom Desktop klicken wo früher der Startbutton war...



Wenn sole elementaren Sachen erfragt werden müssen, dann hat MS doch was falsch gemacht bei Windows 8, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich blöd angestellt.
Ich dachte kein Startmenü= Win Taste bringt nichts mehr.

Dann habe ich nach einem "Knopf" gesucht der mich zu metro bringt, nicht gefunden also nachgefragt.

Edit:
Der Grakatreiber von AMD will nicht gehen. Ist der für Win8 und lässt sich installieren. am Ende sagt er mir aber es isnd Fehler aufgetreten. Nur in dem Dokument zrigt er nichts bei den Fehlern an.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2012)

Ich musste das mit der Windows Taste auch erst mal am anderen PC ergooglen


----------



## Biohazard92 (7. Juni 2012)

winschinho schrieb:


> Wenn sole elementaren Sachen erfragt werden müssen, dann hat MS doch was falsch gemacht bei Windows 8, oder?


 
Bei 500 Millionen potenziellen Nutzern kann auch schonmal einer dabei sein der sowas nicht auf Anhieb versteht. Macht doch nix, wir reden hier von einem Betriebssystem, nicht von Paint, da darf man schonmal 10 Minuten in die Kenntnisname der grundsätzlichen Befehle investieren, dann kann man damit auch problemlos arbeiten.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Wie komme ich an den neusten Flashplayer?
Das was Adobe sagt geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Juni 2012)

Der NVidia Treiber für die Release Preview ist raus. Quelle : Nvidia

Drivers - GeForce


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2012)

Hilfe, ich hab den Internet Explorer an und komme nicht zurück auf die Startseite 
Das ist so verdammt selbsterklärend und intuitiv


----------



## negert (14. Juni 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich hab den Internet Explorer an und komme nicht zurück auf die Startseite


 
Ist doch ganz einfach.. zurück -> Windowstaste. App/Programm wieder öffnen -> nochmals drücken.

Ich find Win8 ist ok. Klar die GUI könnte besser sein aber die jetzige Version läuft stabiler auf nem Centrino als das es Vista je getan hätte. Ist halt alles ne Gewohnheitssache. Windows 8 hat ein paar interessante Ansätze wie beispielsweise das Synchronisieren der Kontakte oder Kalenderdaten. Ich finde das ist in "8" viel besser umgesetzt als in den bisherigen Windows-Versionen


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Juni 2012)

Was mich persönlich mal interessieren würde - unabhängig von der Diskussion um Metro - wäre eine Stellungnahme von Microsoft bezüglich folgender Fragen :

1. Ist es bei Windows nicht technisch möglich, verschiedene Desktop Versionen dem Benutzer zur Wahl zu stellen ? Linux macht dies seit langem vor.

2. Ist es die Ausgesprochene Geschäftspolitik von Microsoft den Käufer zu gängeln und zu bevormunden ?

3. Was stellen sich Microsoft unter "Kundenfreundlichkeit" wirklich vor ? Zahl, Friss und halts Maul ?

Ich bin ein Desktop Benutzer - und als solcher finde ich die Desktop Oberfläche von Windows 8 als Übelkeiterregend häßlich. Keinen Cent werde ich dafür ausgeben.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Juni 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich mal interessieren würde - unabhängig von der Diskussion um Metro - wäre eine Stellungnahme von Microsoft bezüglich folgender Fragen :
> 
> 1. Ist es bei Windows nicht technisch möglich, verschiedene Desktop Versionen dem Benutzer zur Wahl zu stellen ? Linux macht dies seit langem vor.
> 
> ...


 
1. Windows ist proprietär, darüber hinaus gibt es verschiedene Windows 7 und Windows 8 Versionen für den Markt.

2. Nein, dergleichen konnte ich von Microsoft noch nicht lesen.

3. Was stellst du dir denn unter Kundenfreundlichkeit vor?


----------



## GxGamer (15. Juni 2012)

Nach ner halben Stunde war ich von Windows 8 so gefrustet das ich beinahe die HDD an die Wand gekloppt hätte.
Da findet man echt nix wieder. Klar, Gewohnheitssache. Aber nach 17 Jahren mit Desktop, Startmenü und Taskleiste hat sich das so eingebrannt das ich mich gar nicht mehr so extrem umgewöhnen will.


----------



## Driftking007 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich habe nun heute testweise mal Windows 8 auf meinem Laptop installiert, nachdem ich mir eine neue SSD eingebaut hab. Manche sachen sind ja echt schick. Aber aussehen ist halt nicht alles. Gerade für einen Laptop fehlt die schnell sichtbare Akkuanzeige. Es wird zwar erst eine angezeigt, wenn man die seitliche Menüfläche öffnet, aber man sieht nicht, wie lange der Akku noch hält.
Außerdem, wie soll ich mich mit meinem Facebook-Account verbinden, wenn ich nicht die gleiche E-Mail Adresse verwende wie die von Microsoft?! total undurchdacht!
Apps sind ja gut und schön. Aber ich brauch keine Apps die man nur gut über ein Touch-Dislay spielen kann. Ansonsten gibt es ja kam schönes im Market. 
Die Systemeinstellungen die es in der Metro-Oberfläche gibt sind meiner Meinung nach unübersichtlich, schieberegler braucht keiner, der eine Maus besitzt. Außerdem fehlen viele wichtige Einstellungen. Auch die Bedienung mit der Maus, bzw dem Mauspad sind echt sowas von daneben. Wieso muss ich nach unten scrollen, damit ich in der Metro Oberfläche nach links oder nach rechts gehen kann?! Kaum eigene Personalisierungsmöglichkeiten im kompletten System und und und ... 
Wie bitte soll das dann alles funktionieren wenn es keinen Desktop mehr gibt?

Und auch der Zwang nach dem Internet ist nun überall. Ohne Internet geht fast gar nichts mehr!!! Ich wohne leider auf dem Land, hier gibt es noch kein schnelles Internet! Die meiste zeit sitze ich nun immer vor dem neuen Ladepunkten, die nur so über den Bildschirm huschen.

Edit: Der in Metro integrierte Browser ist ja echt gut für mal schnell was gucken. Aber gibt es da KEINE Einstellungen? Wo ist der Download hin, wenn ich dieses Fenster schließe? Er wird zwar weiter runtergeladen, aber ich kann nicht mehr drauf zugreifen :O 
Irgendwie fehlen hier und da GANZ viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Juni 2012)

Unter "Kundenfreundlichkeit" stelle ich mir vor, den Kunden zu zuhören - und Kompromisse zu entwickeln. Wie zum Beispiel ein Windows 8 mit herkömmlichem Desktop und wahlweise Metro. Festzulegen bei der Installation oder via Bootmanager.
Wie es bei Linux schon lange Tradition ist.

Nicht unmöglich, technisch lösbar und nichts, was die Funktionen eines Microsoft Appstore Systems behindern würde.

Das Gegenteil würde ich mit dem Release von Windows 8 als "Kundenunfreundlich" und etwas Arrogant beurteilen. Und Arroganz - konnte sich nur der "Grosse Geist" des Hauses Apple leisten.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Juni 2012)

ich würde win8 gerne mal testen...nur schon, um mitreden zu können. meine ssd ist mir aber zu schade für dieses tablet betriebssystem.
lohnt es sich dieses "windows to go" mit nem 64GB USB 2.0 stick zu nutzen oder braucht der dann gerne mal ne halbe stunde zum booten? oder wird davon allgemein abgeraten, weil der stick zu sehr darunter leidet?
danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Juni 2012)

@FrozenLayer
Hoffe die rosa Brille war auf Rezept.... Kann die Fragen vonhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/40884-genghis99.html *Genghis99* gut nachvollziehen, da ich sie mir auch schon gestellt habe.


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Genghis99*
> ...


 Die Antworten von Dir haben meinen Tag wieder erfolgreich versüßt.


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> 1. Windows ist proprietär, darüber hinaus gibt es verschiedene Windows 7 und Windows 8 Versionen für den Markt.


Allerdings besitzen alle denselben Desktop. Gemeint war die Auswahl, wie bei Linux zwischen Gnome oder KDE. Würde Win 8 die Auswahl bieten, ob ich Metro möchte oder nicht, wäre das definitiv kundenfreundlicher. 


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> 2. Nein, dergleichen konnte ich von Microsoft noch nicht lesen.


Versuchen sie schon seit Ewigkeiten. Mit Win 8 wird es erstmals wirklich restriktiv umgesetzt.


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> 3. Was stellst du dir denn unter Kundenfreundlichkeit vor?


Zumindest nicht den bisherigen Stand von Win 8.
Voller Erwartung von mir daher ein: *Weiter so*


----------



## Genghis99 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, wir legen mal ein paar Kröten zusammen - kaufen im Obi 20m 110er HT-rohr und schicken das nach Unterschleissheim. Dann können die dort auch mal ordentlich in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juni 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Allerdings besitzen alle denselben Desktop. Gemeint war die Auswahl, wie bei Linux zwischen Gnome oder KDE. Würde Win 8 die Auswahl bieten, ob ich Metro möchte oder nicht, wäre das definitiv kundenfreundlicher.


Aha, und wann konnte man jemals bei Windows den Desktop austauschen? Oder meinst du jetzt das Farbschema Klassik<->Aero? Farben kann man auch bei Windows 7 und 8 auswählen. Wenn euch das Konzept nicht zusagt, ab zu Linux. Zum Spielen kann man ja Windows 7 behalten xD



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Versuchen sie schon seit Ewigkeiten. Mit Win 8 wird es erstmals wirklich restriktiv umgesetzt.


Was versuchen sie seit Ewigkeiten, die Kunden zu gängeln? Daher kommt also die schlechte Marktposition...



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht den bisherigen Stand von Win 8.


Jo, Linux ist auch nicht Kundenfreundlich. Gleich mal alle Foren zuspammen dass ich das nicht genauso haben kann wie bei Windows.

Bei Windows 8 sind sie meines Wissens auf das Feedback der Kunden eingegangen. Dass man dem Geheule nicht zuhört weil man das Betriebssystem in eine bestimmte Richtung entwickeln will und was anderes vorhat als "wir wollen das wieder so wie bei Windows 95" haltet ihr nicht für möglich? Wenn ihr das Betriebssystem nicht mögt, steigt halt nicht um.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Voller Erwartung von mir daher ein: *Weiter so*


Gleichfalls, mal gucken was für einen Blödsinn ihr euch noch einfallen lasst


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> ...Zum Spielen kann man ja Windows 7 behalten xD
> ...


 
Also ich finde, Windows 8 ist ein einziges Spiel !!!

So ein Konzept wie "ein Betriebssystem für Tablets, Handys und Desktop PC's" ist in meinen Augen Quatsch !


----------



## DesmoS (19. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Bei Windows 8 sind sie meines Wissens auf das Feedback der Kunden eingegangen. Dass man dem Geheule nicht zuhört weil man das Betriebssystem in eine bestimmte Richtung entwickeln will und was anderes vorhat als "wir wollen das wieder so wie bei Windows 95" haltet ihr nicht für möglich? Wenn ihr das Betriebssystem nicht mögt, steigt halt nicht um.
> 
> 
> Gleichfalls, mal gucken was für einen Blödsinn ihr euch noch einfallen lasst


 
Das Problem ist, wir haben eine gewisse Abhängigkeit, weil die breite Masse (Mehrheit steht nicht für die klügere Mehrheit ) nunmal auf Windoof setzt. Windows ist sicherlich nichts schlechtes, allerdings sehe ich den Trend denen Windows nacheifert etwas skeptisch. 

Da verspüre ich ein leichten Anflug Apple nachzueifern. Windows 8 ist die Antwort auf Apples Marktführerposition im Tablet und Mobile Bereich. Der Trend geht doch gen Apples Idee im Sinne von iCloud. Alles synchronisieren, alles auf ein Level bringen und möglichst dynamisch halten. Spielerei, ende! Windows ist nicht auf das "geheule" eingegangen sondern auf ihre Ratings. Microsoft hat die letzten Jahre relativ viele Einbusen gehabt. Der Versuch in den Mobile Sektor einzusteigen war ein flopp. Tablet Markt ist nun an der Reihe, Innovation ist nichts was Windows je lag.  

Blabla hin oder her, Windows 8 ist für 15 jährige Teenies als Spielerei oder für die Hausfrau mit Tablet PC ganz nett, nicht aber für den ambitionierten Gamer, ich mags nicht. 

grüße 
DesmoS


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juni 2012)

DesmoS schrieb:


> Da verspüre ich ein leichten Anflug Apple nachzueifern. Windows 8 ist die Antwort auf Apples Marktführerposition im Tablet und Mobile Bereich. Der Trend geht doch gen Apples Idee im Sinne von iCloud. Alles synchronisieren, alles auf ein Level bringen und möglichst dynamisch halten. Spielerei, ende!


Wie Bitte?
- wo hat Apple Metro erfunden?
- seit wann hat Apple Live Kacheln?
- wieso sind Cloud Dienste eine Erfindung von Apple?
...

Apple selbst übernimmt Ideen von Android und Windows Phone beim iOS6.

Also bitte etwas neutraler denken ;o)

[EDIT]
Der Windows 8 Metro Startbildschirm orientiert sich an Windows Phone und nicht an Apple Produkten.
Gerade für Tablets finde ich das sehr praktisch.
Für Spieler ist es sicher auch sehr praktisch.
Man kann einfach super schnell eine Übersicht erhalten, bei Bedarf in ein Programm mit Neuigkeiten wechseln und super schnell wieder in's Spiel.
Für den Arbeits-PC bin ich aber sehr skeptisch.
Da ist der Desktop mit Task Leiste doch deutlich schneller und Infos aus den Live Kacheln braucht man wohl auch nicht.


----------



## DesmoS (19. Juni 2012)

...natürlich sind Details sicherlich sogar durchaus in der Entwicklungsabteilung von Milliardenunternehmen wie Microsoft entstanden. Stell ich nicht in Frage, dass es da durchaus Menschen gibt die auch sowas wie arbeiten. 

Es ging um das Konzept, alles miteinander verbinden, Plug´n Play ist der Gedanke von Apple und er ist es schon immer gewesen. Die Firma Kleinweich versucht sich nun auch an diesem Konzept, da sie eingesehen haben, es funktioniert und findet anklang. 

Wo wir bei der Frage wären, wieso ist Windows eine Erfindung von Microsoft?  Der liebe Bill Gates ist anfang der 80er Zulieferer von Apple gewesen und hat brav kopiert, zum halben Preis an IBM verkauft und Apple den Markt geklaut. Apple ist Vorreiter in vielen Dingen, Microsoft macht keine großen Sprünge, sie setzen sich meist ins gemachte Nest. Microsoft ist keine Firma welche von Innovationen lebt. 

Ich sehe für mich persönlich in Windows 8 kein, für mich, brauchbares potential. Sicherlich nette Spielerei und lustige Gimmicks, die den Anwender eher überfordern. 

Immer geschmeidig bleiben 

grüße
Desmo


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2012)

Es gibt scheinabt doch ein Startmenü




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQUFxQ04-5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juni 2012)

DesmoS schrieb:


> Microsoft macht keine großen Sprünge, sie setzen sich meist ins gemachte Nest. Microsoft ist keine Firma welche von Innovationen lebt.


Tut mir leid, soll keine Beleidigung werden.
Aber das ist so schlicht nicht wahr und Oberflächlich gedacht.

MS ist sehr wohl innovativ.
Die Firma hat etwas mehr im Portfolio, als nur Windows.
Ich durfte (oder musste^^) auch schon intensiver mit Excel, Access, Project, Visual Studio (VB, C# .Net), Windows Server Umgebungen, weiß-ich-jetzt-nicht arbeiten.
Viele Produktreihen die Innovationen gebracht haben und nicht um sonst hohe Marktanteile erreicht haben.
Andererseits hasse ich Web Optimierung auf IE 6-8; als Beispiel.
Aber deswegen setzte ich nicht alles was eine Firma macht gleich.

Selbst Windows hat viele Innovationen in sich.
Mit Vista bracht MicroSoft etliche Verbesserungen und neue Funktionen.
Und was haben sie dafür geerntet?
Kritik, weil das OS auf "ur"-alten PCs langsam ist.
Und die moderne Optik Spielerei sei (hallo? geht's noch?).
Von den Verbesserungen gegenüber 2000/Xp oder gar 95/98 unter der Haube will ich hier gar nicht anfangen.
Da könnte ich Seiten mit füllen.
Aber das ist ja doch verschenkte Mühe.

PS:
Ich habe am Arbeitsplatz PC und iMac nebeneinander.
Der MAC hat ein super Design (Hardware).
Würde ich auch privat einen Aufpreis für zahlen gegenüber z.B. einem Dell.
Aber OSX ist alles andere als Fehlerfrei und auch nicht in jeder Hinsicht Benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt scheinabt doch ein Startmenü
> 
> Der Shortcut war mir zumindest schon länger bekannt, aber danke fürs Video.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie will Win 8 in der VM keinen Treiber für die Graka bzw IGPU akzeptieren.

Weiß einer eine Lösung?


----------



## Spone (16. Juli 2012)

ich hab mal eine ganz dumme frage 
ich habe mir die windows 8 beta auf mein netbook installiert, allerdings lassen sich bei mir keine apps öffnen aufgrund der geringen auflösung von 1024 x 600
gibt es da eine möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juli 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine ganz dumme frage
> ich habe mir die windows 8 beta auf mein netbook installiert, allerdings lassen sich bei mir keine apps öffnen aufgrund der geringen auflösung von 1024 x 600
> gibt es da eine möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen?


 
Windows 8 deinstallieren 

Ist glaub ich das beste was Du machen kannst !


----------



## Spone (16. Juli 2012)

naja sonst nichts? 
obwohl man win8 zu gute halten muss das es auf schwacher hardware deutlich besser läuft als win7, dort waren videos in 720p ne reine ruckelorgie
mit win8 laufen selbst 1080p videos ohne probleme


----------



## Crymes (16. Juli 2012)

Probier mal das: How to get better resolution on your standard 10 inch netbook

Dann kannst du e8ine höhere Auflösung (Downsampling) auswählen.
Berichte dann bitte mal, ob es funktioniert und wie Win8 sich aufm Netbook verhält (Performance?), ich hab nämlich ein Netbook mit 1280x720 und ärgere mich grad höllisch über die fehlenden 64 Pixel


----------



## Spone (16. Juli 2012)

also rein von der performance läuft es auf meinem amd c-50 mit 2gb ram deutlich besser als win7
allerdings finde ich in der registry den eintrag nirgendwo für das downsampling

edit: ich hab jetzt noch was rumprobiert, treiber installiert usw. aber die option finde ich leider nirgendwo in der registry
google spuckt auch nichts brauchbares aus, ich habe erstmal gedacht das es vielleicht an der radeon gpu liegt aber am pc mit meiner radeon karte(windows 7) findet er den eintrag sofort
beim netbook sucht er allerdings ewig und findet nichts


----------



## RWRKiller (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich noch nicht allzu viel über Win8 weiß wollte ich mal eine Frage in den Raum stellen.
Ich möchte mir eine SSD zulegen und dazu entweder Win7 oder Win8. Ist es besser auf Win8 zu warten weil es eventuell besser mit SSDs umgeht, oder soll ich mir doch 7 zulegen?
Die Oberfläche und der Rest von Windows ist mir egal, bei Win8 würde ich sowieso auf die Win7-Oberfläche wechseln.
Es geht mir nur um das SSD-Handling, weiß man da schon ob Win8 besser ist?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Infos!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juli 2012)

RWRKiller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,


Hi



RWRKiller schrieb:


> da ich noch nicht allzu viel über Win8 weiß ...


Ist mir aufgefallen, dazu später.



RWRKiller schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine SSD zulegen und dazu entweder Win7 oder Win8. Ist es besser auf Win8 zu warten weil es eventuell besser mit SSDs umgeht, oder soll ich mir doch 7 zulegen?


Quatsch, Windows 7 kann genauso mit SSDs wie Windows 8. Microsoft erfindet das Rad in Windows 8 nicht neu. Und selbst wenn, ob die SSD nun 1MB/s mehr oder weniger packt fällt keinen Menschen auf.



RWRKiller schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche und der Rest von Windows ist mir egal, bei Win8 würde ich sowieso auf die Win7-Oberfläche wechseln.
> Es geht mir nur um das SSD-Handling, weiß man da schon ob Win8 besser ist?


Hier kristallisiert sich heraus das du dich mit dem Thema Windows 8 nicht befasst hast, viel Spaß auf der Suche, unter Windows 8, nach dem Windows 7 Aero Style. Den wirst du vergebens suchen.


----------



## RWRKiller (22. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab mich mit Win8 nicht befasst, da ich 1. sowieso zu 7 tendiere und 2. da mir der Style von 8 nicht gefällt.
Es ist mir nur wichtig, dass eine relativ teure SSD solange wie möglich hält und vielleicht verfügt
Win8 über ein besseres Ressourcenmanagement. Im Endeffekt werd ich mir doch das letzte "richtige" Betreibssystem 7 zulegen


----------



## kidcrimson (1. August 2012)

RWRKiller schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt werd ich mir doch das letzte "richtige" Betreibssystem 7 zulegen


 
Du sagst, du hast dich noch nicht mit Win8 auseinandergesetzt. Im nächsten Satz unterstellst du besagtem Softwareprodukt "nichts Richtiges" zu sein. Es geht mich nichts an, ob/wann/warum/warum nicht du Win8 benutzen wirst oder nicht. Aber korrekte kausale Verknüpfungen in einer Argumentation sind eine feine Sache. So wie Dir scheint es allerdings vielen im Netz zu gehen. Zumindest, wenn man den ganzen  liest, den die Menschen so von sich geben. Die haben oft auch nicht so die Ahnung und lehnen Neuerungen kategorisch ab. 

tldr:
Wenn du sagst ich mags einfach nicht. 
Wenn du sagst das UI ist ein Ausfallkriterium  (wobei man jetzt wieder sagen könnte "Hast du's ausprobiert?")
Einfach Poopoo erzählen.


----------



## godfather22 (3. August 2012)

Für die die es noch nicht gefunden haben: Windows 8: Standard Desktop einrichten - YouTube

wenn das dann auch auf der "echten" version von Win 8 gibt dann würde ich die ganze angelegenheit auch schon aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen...


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. August 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Für die die es noch nicht gefunden haben: Windows 8: Standard Desktop einrichten - YouTube
> 
> wenn das dann auch auf der "echten" version von Win 8 gibt dann würde ich die ganze angelegenheit auch schon aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen...


 Das funktionierte nur bei der ersten, also der Developer Preview. Danach wurde das Startmenü entfernt und auch der Eintrag hinfällig. Das Video ist von November 2011.... 
Das wäre zu schön....


----------



## godfather22 (3. August 2012)

Wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## turbosnake (3. August 2012)

Win 8 kommt ohne Metro!


----------



## godfather22 (3. August 2012)

Können die den dreck nicht einfach ausschalten? Ich hab mich jetzt seit 5 uhr mit win8 auseinandergesetzt und das os ist NICHT FÜR PCs GEEIGNET.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Win 8 kommt ohne Metro!


 
ubahn-verpasser ...


----------



## dragonlort (16. August 2012)

Hi Leute
Habe win 8 64bit grade installiert, so jetzt das problem in bios zeigt er mir nur noch 4gb ram an unter Computer 8GB und 3,95Gb verwendet.
was kann ich jetzt machen?

edit: Sli wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe eine Frage zum Dual-Boot mit W 8 und W 7 (jeweils 64 bit):
vor drei Tagen habe ich Windows 8 (64 bit) auf eine meiner beiden HDDs installiert. Derzeit habe ich Windows 7 auf der SSD, einmal W 7 auf einer HDD (hat historische Gründe, dass dort auch ein W 7-System installiert ist) und auf einer HDD nun Windows 8.
 Nach dem POST-Verfahren wird mir als Auswahl Windows 7 (SSD) und Windows 7 wiederhergestellt (HDD) angeboten. Es fehlt die Auswahl zu Windows 8.
 Ich kann zwar vom UEFI aus direkt auf die HDD von Windows 8 zugreifen (über die Option im UEFI "Windowsmanager"), sobald ich dann aber neu starte erscheint wieder die Dual-Bootauswahl für beide W7 Systeme. Wenn ich auf W 7 zugreife, läuft erst noch ein Datenträgerüberprüfungsverfahren für alle 3 Speichermedien (SSD und die biden HDDs) ab.
 Was kann ich tun, damit ich eine Triple-Bootauswahl bekomme?
EasyBDC findet nur zwei MBR (die stehen ja bereits zur Auswahl). Den dritten findet das Programm nicht.
Übrigens, wenn ich über's UEFI direkt zu W 8 durchgreife, komme ich zwar rein, aber bei Start von W 7 wird jedesmal das Dateiensystem unter sucht.
Was kann ich tun, ohne die W 8 HDD wieder zu löschen, denn darauf sind bereits Treiber und Proggies...


----------



## Newbee (17. August 2012)

Also Win8 2 Tage getestet, verzweifelt und wieder gelöscht!

Defintitiv ist die Bediehnung nicht intuitiv!! Kotz
Totales wirrwar von Dektop Explorer und Apps sowie Apps schließen! 

Anpassung gleich Null im vergleich zu Win7(ich meine ohne irgendwelche Proggies)

Gut ausehen...nö ich will doch kein Handybetriebssystem

Hab noch nicht mal fertig getestet und gleich wieder aufgegeben!


----------



## Penske1 (17. August 2012)

(Installation und Boot vom USB-Stick)

Hallösche

Ich wollte grad mal Win8 testen und hab mir die 64bit Version der Win8 Enterprise Testversion runtergeladen. Da ich mein System nicht unbedingt damit zumüllen will, hab ich versucht es vom USB-Stick zu booten. Ich habe also mit dem "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" Win8 auf den Stick kopiert und beim booten fingt dann der Installationsprozess an. Allerdings kann ich die Installation nicht starten weil es irgendwelche Treiber verlangt. Dazu soll ich eine Quelle angeben wo die Treiber liegen. Es wird aber nicht gesagt welche das sein sollen. Ohne die mysteriösen Treiber gehts jedenfalls nicht weiter. Weiß da jemand Rat?


----------



## Lotzi (18. August 2012)

habe hier gestern meinen win 8 pro key geholt und mit paypal gezahlt
Windows 8 Product Key | Windows 8 Key | Windows8 Key- Windows Key Shop

30 min später hatte ich den key mit pid chekcer überprüft valid
win 8 installiert aktiviert
rennt!!
den shop gibts schon über 4 jahre und ich hatte dort schon vista und win 7 keys gekauft rennen bis zum heutigen tag und wurden zick mal aktiviert
und für knapp 30€ macht keiner was falsch


----------



## HeinzNeu (18. August 2012)

Newbee schrieb:


> Also Win8 2 Tage getestet, verzweifelt und wieder gelöscht!
> 
> Defintitiv ist die Bediehnung nicht intuitiv!! Kotz
> Totales wirrwar von Dektop Explorer und Apps sowie Apps schließen!
> ...


 
Ich kann Dir da nur voll und ganz Recht geben. 
Es war eine Katastrophe, sich auf dieser Smart-Phone-Oberfläche voll gepackt mit unbekannten Apps zurechtzufinden. Den Gerätemanager findet man weder durch intensives Suchen und schon gar nicht durch Intuition. Lediglich die Suche im Netz ergab einen Hinweis, wo der GM nun aufgerufen werden kann. Völlig bescheuert ist auch, dass man nicht einfach wie bisher Herunterfahren kann, sondern erst mal nach links an den Bildschirmrand die "Einstellungen" anklicken muss, um dann in einem weiteren Schritt den PC herunterfahren zu können. 
Im Übrigen macht mich dieser als Benutzeroberfläche getarnte Verschiebebahnhof fast wahnsinnig. Unerfahrene Anwender werden erst mal unbeabsichtigt die Apps ins Nirwana hin und her verschieben, um sodann festzustellen, dass die Anwendungen nicht einfach weggeklickt werden, sondern nur zur Ruhe gelegt werden können. Dies soll sogar von MS so beabsichtigt sein.
Dem gegenüber sind dann Verbesserungen wie die Behandlung von SCSI- oder ATA-Geräten (TRIM-Befehle werden nicht mehr nur vorgetäuscht) absolut nachrangig. Letzteres erreicht den normalen Anwender ohnehin nicht. 
Ich finde W8 nach allem jenseits von Oder und von Neiße... es ist einfach sch****.


----------



## Crymes (20. August 2012)

Kann mal einer von euch testen ob unter Windows 8 die Sandforce SSds mit der Zeit an Leistung verlieren wie unter Windows 7?

Bzw.: bringt die neue Trim-Funktion bei der Defragmentierung die ursprüngliche Leistung wieder?


----------



## Bambusbar (20. August 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Das funktionierte nur bei der ersten, also der Developer Preview. Danach wurde das Startmenü entfernt und auch der Eintrag hinfällig. Das Video ist von November 2011....
> Das wäre zu schön....



Wer n Desktop unter Win 8 haben will und kein Kontakt zu Metro:

1 - How to Boot to the Desktop & Skip Metro in Windows 8 - How-To Geek
2 - Welcome to Classic Shell installieren (z.b.)

Das einzige, was mich jetzt noch an Win8 stört, dass ich kein Aero Glass habe ..der normale Desktop/die Fenster  sehen so fahl und langweilig aus .. ich brauch unbedingt n Theme dafür.
Hat jemand ein gutes?


----------



## Crymes (22. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es den MediaPlayer auch in der Desktop Version gibt bzw. ob ich auf einem Netbook, bei dem keine Metro Apps laufen Musik hören und Videos schauen kann?


----------



## MESeidel (22. August 2012)

Das kommt darauf an ob das Tablet x86 oder ARM ist.
Beim x86 hast du ganz normales Windows 8 drauf.
Dann geht auch der Media Player, Zune, iTunes, VLC, ....

Beim ARM hast du Windows RT drauf.
Da musst am besten nochmal selber suchen ob du Infos findest.

Surface wird es z.B. auch in beiden Varianten geben.
Das ist etwas schlecht kommuniziert von Microsoft.


----------



## Master-Thomas (22. August 2012)

Hallo,
hab mir vor ein paar Tagen "Windows 8 Release Preview" von der MS Seite runtergeladen- ist das die selbe wie der RTM??? Auf der Chip Seite wird der RTM Build 9200 angeboten. Auf der MS Seite find ich keine Versions Nummer. Hab mir ne Samsung SSD bestellt und wollte den RTM 90 Tage Version raufspielen ums mal zu testen. Vieleicht weiß ja einer was.


----------



## FrozenLayer (22. August 2012)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mir vor ein paar Tagen "Windows 8 Release Preview" von der MS Seite runtergeladen- ist das die selbe wie der RTM??? Auf der Chip Seite wird der RTM Build 9200 angeboten. Auf der MS Seite find ich keine Versions Nummer. Hab mir ne Samsung SSD bestellt und wollte den RTM 90 Tage Version raufspielen ums mal zu testen. Vieleicht weiß ja einer was.


 Ne, RTM ist nicht RP

Ich denke mal, CHIP wird auch nur auf die korrekte Microsoft-Downloadseite verweisen, soweit ich weiß sollte das nämlich der einzige Bezugspunkt sein für die 90-Tage Testversion.


----------



## Master-Thomas (22. August 2012)

Hmm, auf der einzigen offiziellen MS Seite die ich finde steht aber "Windows 8 Release Preview ISO-Images",(Herunterladen von Windows 8 Release Preview) und nix von RTM und 90 Tage irritiert mich irgendwie.


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2012)

Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation


----------



## Master-Thomas (22. August 2012)

Danke!!, dann muß ich die Datei morgen nochmal runterladen,- bin heute auf der Arbeit, 5GB download Volumen.


----------



## Technojunky (24. August 2012)

HiHi, ich hab zufälliger weise  zugriff auf die offizielle windoof 8 version (also nix preview... mit key und so) und bin am ´überlegen ob ich mir das installieren soll... lohnt sich das schon oder sollte man das lassen sein


----------



## Like-a-Sven (25. August 2012)

Ich hab mir das mal so angeguckt und windows 8 ist echt ein geiles betreibssystem! Aber nur wenn ich es auf meinem Handy installieren könnte...
Und das neue Office soll ja auch die metro oberfläche haben so ein Mist!
Man sollte den verklagen der Windows so verunstalltet hat.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Linux umsteigen und nur noch auf meiner 2Festplatte Windows 7 haben für die Programme die kein Linux unzerstützen


----------



## Technojunky (26. August 2012)

hörst dich pc technisch da ja nich so begeistert an


----------



## Master-Thomas (26. August 2012)

Habe es nun ein paar Tage am laufen und muss sagen, es gefällt mir immer besser. Ja man muss erstmal suchen und sich zurecht finden, aber vieles ist besser und einfacher. Der ambitionierte Nutzer findet immer noch alles, für den 
Laien ist aber dank der Oberfläche vieles einfacher. Unter der Haube ist aber im wesentlichen immer noch Win 7.


----------



## Medcha (27. August 2012)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Habe es nun ein paar Tage am laufen und muss sagen, es gefällt mir immer besser. Ja man muss erstmal suchen und sich zurecht finden, aber vieles ist besser und einfacher. Der ambitionierte Nutzer findet immer noch alles, für den
> Laien ist aber dank der Oberfläche vieles einfacher. Unter der Haube ist aber im wesentlichen immer noch Win 7.


 Kann ich nur unterschreiben! Habe es seit Samstag mittag drauf und finde es klasse. Wie schon von mir mehrfach vermutet, ist dieses Rumgeheule mancher wegen der Metrooberfläche einfach zu missachten. Hohler und leerer waren "Argumente" wohl selten...

Endlich kann ich die Windowstaste mal gebrauchen. Und für Leute, die nicht schon vorher wissen was in 30 Jahren passiert, eine kurze Zusammenfassung von Win 8: Windows 7 plus die neue Metrooberfläche - bumms! Die Apps sind z.T. schon sehr geil, es flutscht alles bzw. es rennt. Es macht einen schnelleren Eindruck als Win 7 und ich habe 7 auf ner SSD und 8 auf ner HDD - trotzdem flutscht alles. Und mein AMD System ist nun auch nicht mehr das Neuste. Internet Explorer ist richtig schnell.

Das einzige, was mir bisher wenig gefällt, ist die Optik. Sowohl die Metrogeschichte sieht viel zu simpel aus und als auch der normale Desktop, der grafisch etwas "entpeppt" ist. Wenn ich dafür ein spürbar schnelleres OS bekommen, komme ich ins grübeln, ob ich mir Win 8 zulege. Mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich Win 8 mit Maus und Tastatur wunderbar steuern! Absolut kein Nachteil zu 7. Allerdings halten sich die Innovationen in Grenzen. Win 8 - Kein Muss...


----------



## Crymes (27. August 2012)

Ich find des mit den Live-Kacheln so toll (auch wenn ich auf dem Netbook keine Apps nutzen kann), da sieht man immer sofort, was für ne E-Mail man bekommen hat.

EIn Bug hab ich aber gefunden: Die Video App spielt auf dem Netbook BigBug Bunny in Full-HD mit ca. 1 Bild in 10 Sekunden ab,
VLC bekommts ruckelfrei hin.


----------



## grue (27. August 2012)

Like-a-Sven schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Linux umsteigen und nur noch auf meiner 2Festplatte Windows 7 haben für die Programme die kein Linux unzerstützen



Und warum auf Linux umsteigen, wenn du von vornherein weißt, daß du Windows brauchst? Die Betonung liegt auf "Windows" allgemein, nicht auf einer bestimmten Version.

Allen, die sich von Windows 8 irgendwie unter Druck gesetzt fühlen umzusteigen, empfehle ich diesen Artikel (Englischkenntnisse erforderlich):

How to skip Windows 8 and continue using Windows 7 | ZDNet


----------



## MESeidel (27. August 2012)

Das Problem ist nicht wie lange MicroSoft noch eine alte Version unterstützt, sondern was die Softwarehersteller machen.
Aber da im Moment sogar noch alles für XP lauffähig ausgeliefert wird, sollte man sich um Vista/7 überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.
Da ist man als Windows Nutzer aber mal super verwöhnt was Abwärtskompatibilität (in beide Richtungen) an geht.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt schon ein paar Laptops zur Reparatur da war beim Treibersupport vom Hersteller Win7 das Einzige was ich runterladen konnte.


----------



## Kredar (31. August 2012)

Habe auch schon Win 8 (Build 9200) getestet, aber da einige Treiber fehlen muss der "Alltag" noch ein wenig warten. Alleine von Logitech fehlen mir schon vier Treiber bzw. die Programme für erweiterte Funktionen der Geräte. Naja, eine Umgewöhnung ist es so oder so. Aber wieso man nicht vollständig auf der Modern UI bleibt, sondern bei z.b. den Systemeinstellungen auf den Desktop kommt ist mir fraglich. Wenn dann komplett Modern UI, und nicht halb-halb wie bis jetzt am Desktop PC. Ich finde das "gewechsel" nervig, so gewöhnt man sich noch langsamer an die neue UI.


mfg


----------



## AnthraX (4. September 2012)

seit einigen Tagen habe ich nun auch Win 7 pro in 64 bit laufen. Ich bin bisher durchweg positiv überrascht. Geschwindigkeit ist einer der grosssen Pluspunkte ! Bedienung ist mit einarbeitung auch sehr einfach und schnell (benutze maus und meinen Dell ST2220T Touch TFT). Nur einer Sache muss ich noch auf den Grund gehen. Wenn cih in BF3 das zeitliche Segne, wird der Bildschirm für ca eine halbe sekunde schwarz und ist dann wieder direkt im Spiel. Das passiert bei jedem "tot". Das nervt ein wenig ^^


----------



## IronManHH (4. September 2012)

wenn man Win8 RC downloaden will, will microsoft das ich mich anmelde... kann man dies umgehen oder wie kommt man an die RC von Win8 ran???


----------



## MESeidel (4. September 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> seit einigen Tagen habe ich nun auch Win 7 pro in 64 bit laufen. Ich bin bisher durchweg positiv überrascht. Geschwindigkeit ist einer der grosssen Pluspunkte ! Bedienung ist mit einarbeitung auch sehr einfach und schnell (benutze maus und meinen Dell ST2220T Touch TFT). Nur einer Sache muss ich noch auf den Grund gehen. Wenn cih in BF3 das zeitliche Segne, wird der Bildschirm für ca eine halbe sekunde schwarz und ist dann wieder direkt im Spiel. Das passiert bei jedem "tot". Das nervt ein wenig ^^


Zwei Fragen...
1) Windows 7 oder 8; weil das Thema ist 8
2) was hattest du vorher?
Das Ganze klingt einfach nach Treiber reset
Also schlechte Arbeit von nVidia oder AMD.
nichts neues für Nutzer von Vista x64 oder 7 x64, aber eine Revolution für Nutzer von 2000 oder XP.


----------



## AnthraX (7. September 2012)

huhc. Ich meinte natürlich windows 8 ^^
Vorher lief ich auf Windows 7 Ultimate. Ich habe einen alten Nvidia Treiber probiert. Seitdem scheint das Problem behoben zu sein...


----------



## quadsoft (11. September 2012)

Wen es interessiert: Mit dem Programm "NoTilesPlease" lässt sich die Anzeige des neuen Metro-Startscreens umgehen und stattdessen der "klassische" Desktop anzeigen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lease-den-windows-8-start-screen-umgehen.html


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

quadsoft schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: Mit dem Programm "NoTilesPlease" lässt sich die Anzeige des neuen Metro-Startscreens umgehen und stattdessen der "klassische" Desktop anzeigen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lease-den-windows-8-start-screen-umgehen.html


 Tu´ es in Deine Signatur, dann hinterläßt es tiefere Wellen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Lösung für den "*Hintergrund-FPS-Limiter*" ?

Hintergrund:

2 Monitore 
--> Eine Fullscreenanwendung (beliebiges Spiel) auf dem Hauptmonitor 
--> ein Video auf dem zweiten Monitor (egal ob Youtube Video, KM-Player oder sonstiges)

--> Ergebnis: *Das Video wird nur noch mit 1FPS abgespielt*, der Ton läuft normal

Sobald man das Spiel in den Fenstermodus switcht, läufts wieder flüssig. 

Das "Problem" ist auf allen Hardwarekonfigurationen zu finden, und ist ein Feature seitens Microsoft. Es soll für eine bessere Performance für die Fullscreen-Anwendung bringen, bzw Energie sparen. 
Anscheinend haben sie dabei aber die Leute mit 2 Monitoren vergessen  


Bisherige Tipps klappen entweder nicht, oder sind keine akzeptable Lösung. Das wären bisher:

- Die Fullscreen-Anwendung im Windows 7 Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen lassen --> getestet mit Arma 2 --> funzt nicht 
- Dem Programm welches das Video abspielt nachdem es gestartet wurde, manuell im Taskmanager die Priorität erhöhen --> viel zu umständlich da man es jedesmal wieder machen darf nachdem die Anwendung geschlossen wurde


Ich brauch dafür unbedingt eine lösung, irgendwie muss man diesen Limiter doch ausschalten können 


Hier nochmal das Problem auf englisch:

[ISSUE/BUG] Is the Dual Monitor FPS issue fixed @windows 8 RTM


----------



## Jaran91 (17. September 2012)

Ich hab Windows 8 jetzt mal auf meinem Notebook installiert und muss sagen, dass es mir gar nicht so schlecht gefällt. Wobei mir das eigentlich eher vorkommt als habe man einfach eine neue Obefläche mit ein paar neuen Funktionen auf Windows 7 draufgelegt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2012)

Kann man sich eigentlich noch eine Testversion von Win8 runterladen oder geht das nicht mehr?
Vorallem welche Version und mit welchem Brennprogramm bekomm ich sie auf DVD.


----------



## Crymes (22. September 2012)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/jj554510.aspx

Da kannste dir eine 90 Tage Testversion von Windows 8 Enterprise RTM runterladen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich noch eine Testversion von Win8 runterladen oder geht das nicht mehr?
> Vorallem welche Version und *mit welchem Brennprogramm bekomm ich sie auf DVD*.


 Rechtsklick und "Datenträgerabbild brennen"....
MfG


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (27. September 2012)

Ich mag bei Win8 die Metroansicht überhaupt nicht, als Gamer hat die einfach nur Nachteile... Sieht zwar schön aus bringt aber nichts... Werds mir glaub ich nicht holen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2012)

Und was sind die Nachteile?


----------



## Vedder73 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die Release Preview jetzt 3 Monate getestet und werde erstmal auf Windows 7 zurückrüsten...
Ich finde die "Metro"-Geschichte gar nicht mal so schlecht. Da stecken viele Möglichkeiten drin...
Leider werden davon aber so gut wie keine genutzt...
Wenn das mein neuer Startbildschirm sein soll, dann will ich ihn auch individualisieren können (Hintergrundbilder frei wählbar; Kachelgrößen, -formen, -position) Ich hätte auch gern die Wahl, ob Vollbildmodus oder frei wählbare Fenstergröße usw.)
So langweilt mich die Optik schon nach 2 Wochen...
Und wenn schon Apps, dann auch mit vollem Funktionsumfang. In der Form sind die Apps für mich unbrauchbar: Mail-App kann mit GMX nicht umgehen, Musik-App ist nicht .flac fähig, Video-App kann mit mkv nichts anfangen, Foto-App hat keine Funktion außer "guck mal", pdf-Viewer kann auch gar nichts, usw
So bin ich für fast jede Anwendung auf Zusatzsoftware angewiesen...
Ich werde also abwarten, was sich bei Windows 8 in Zukunft so tut und vielleicht später umsteigen


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Oktober 2012)

Vedder73 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Release Preview jetzt 3 Monate getestet und werde erstmal auf Windows 7 zurückrüsten...
> Ich finde die "Metro"-Geschichte gar nicht mal so schlecht. Da stecken viele Möglichkeiten drin...
> Leider werden davon aber so gut wie keine genutzt...
> Wenn das mein neuer Startbildschirm sein soll, dann will ich ihn auch individualisieren können (Hintergrundbilder frei wählbar; Kachelgrößen, -formen, -position) Ich hätte auch gern die Wahl, ob Vollbildmodus oder frei wählbare Fenstergröße usw.)
> ...



Das mit der Grundfunktionalität ist eine Sache, die MS hoffentlich noch nachbessert, gerade die Unerstützung von Multimediaformaten unter "Metro" ist bescheiden.
Mit einem kleinen Tool von *svnO.o*  aus dem neowin-Forum kann der Startscreen in Größe, Position und Ausrichtung angepaßt werden.
Windows 8 Start Menu Modifier - Neowin Forums


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wird gleich noch ins How-To eingepflegt....
MfG


----------



## Lotzi (4. Oktober 2012)

frage

unter win 8 rtm zeigt mir der dxdiag Center DirectX 11 an

sollte win 8 nicht DirectX 11.1 haben???


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist an Bord:Windows 8 und die Zukunft von DirectX: Was ändert Direct3D 11.1? Update.

Was für eine Karte ist bei Dir verbaut?
MfG


----------



## Lotzi (4. Oktober 2012)

gtx680

ruf mal bei dir dxdiag auf und poste ein Screen davon hier im Forum

aida64,cpu-z und der dxdiag zeigen ALLE DX11 an und nicht 11.1


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Oktober 2012)

Strenggenommen ist DirectX 11.1 halt auch DirectX 11. Denke mal, daß es daran liegt. 
Habe eine GTX 570, die kann eh nur 11.
MfG


----------



## Lotzi (4. Oktober 2012)

trotz allem sollte doch win 8 selber DX11.1 anzeigen und nicht dx11 oder?


----------



## sfc (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn die RTM abläuft. Kann ich dann einfach nen Key eingeben (bekäme einen über meine Hochschule) oder muss ich definitiv neu installieren?


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Oktober 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn die RTM abläuft. Kann ich dann einfach nen Key eingeben (bekäme einen über meine Hochschule) oder muss ich definitiv neu installieren?


 RTM = Release To Manufacturer und bezeichnet den Moment, an dem das OS final wird und an die PC-Hersteller ausgeliefert wird. Weitere Veränderungen werden über Win-Update eingepflegt.
Die GA = General Availability = 26.10.2012 ist die offizielle breite Verfügbarkeit.
Win 8 ansonsten als Demo zu installieren, wie noch bei Win 7, ist offiziell nicht vorgesehen. Das ist wohl auch der neuen Aktivierungstechnik geschuldet. Normal kann momentan die Release Preview oder die 90-Tage-Eval-Enterpriseversion installiert werden, afaik war es bei beiden mit ein paar Tricks möglich die auf eine Pro-Version up- bzw. downzugraden.
MfG


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

> *According to Brandon LeBlanc, Microsoft Communications  Manager for the Windows platform, an upgrade requires that a previous  version of Windows is installed on the PC. A previous version means any  version of Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7.*


Muss man ernsthaft bei einer späteren neuinstallation vorher das alte OS installieren? 

Und was wird von MS selbst verkauft? Die bei MS wissen es wohl selbst nicht richtig.


> Um Windows 8 Pro zu installieren, muss auf Ihrem Computer Windows XP (ab SP3), Windows Vista oder Windows 7 installiert sein.


Q: Microsoft Store Germany Online Store - Acheter Windows*8 Professionnel - pour PC, tablettes, ordinateurs portables
Aber:


> Unsere Nachfrage beim Microsoft-Shop-Support  ergab, dass es sich bei den angebotenen Windows-8-Versionen um  Vollversionen handelt. Konkret antwortete uns der Support-Mitarbeiter  auf die Frage, ob man für 59,99 Euro Windows 8 Pro als Upgrade oder als  Vollversion erwirbt:  "Die angegebene Version ist die Vollversion. Sie  können mit dieser entweder Ihre aktuelle Windows Version updaten oder  eine Neuinstallation auf einem beliebigen PC durchführen. Die Version  für EUR 29,99 ist nur die Upgrade Version für die ein vorinstallierter  Windows XP, Vista oder 7 erforderlich ist."


Q: Windows 8 Pro: 30 Euro für Download-Version - Microsoft - Windows 8 - PC-WELT


PS: Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro: Software ist auch ganz nett.
USA! USA! USA! (Homer S.)


----------



## Coretraxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Kapier ich nicht oO

Ein paar Fragen :

Wenn ich WIN 7 Ultimate drauf habe, MUSS ich das drauf lassen und auf WIN 8 PRO Updaten zu können ? 

Was ist wenn ich aber alls Frisch drauf haben will ? Muss ich dann die Vollversion kaufen ?

Wenn ich mal WIN 8 von meiner Festplatte Lösche, muss ich dann jedes mal 7 und dann 8 Installieren ?

Was ist , wenn ich die letzte WIN 8 Test Version / Demo drauf habe und Upgraden will ? Geht das und bleiben meine Spiele und Programme drauf ? Geht das auch wenn ich von 7 auf 8 gehen will für 30 € oder MUSS ich da 7 Installiert haben ?

Danke XD


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Upgrade war doch gerade die Frage. 
Bei der Installation kann man aber wohl das Ziellaufwerk formatieren, was ja eine neue Installation wäre.


----------



## Coretraxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

lol ich finde auf der MS Seite keine 30 € Upgrade, blicks net ^^


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/mseea/de_DE/pdp/productID.256400400


> Für Vorbestellungen bis 24. Oktober ist der Lieferung kostenlos.* Ab  dem 26. Oktober können Sie das Update außerdem zum Preis von 29,99 €  herunterladen.


----------



## Coretraxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok Danke 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar Antworten von meine Post #272 :p

Danke


----------



## Lexx (22. Oktober 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Muss man ernsthaft bei einer späteren neuinstallation vorher das alte OS installieren?


 Nicht unbedingt, mach ein Platten/Partition-Image, das du im Notfall zurückkopieren kannst.
(Image als Backup sollte sowieso regelmäßig gemacht werden.. )

Weiters wäre die Anschaffung einer Vollversion mehr als sinnvoll.


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja eine klick, klick, weiter Windows (XP) Installation könnte schneller gehen als ein 30 GB image.
Ob eine Installation auf einem beliebigen Laufwerk reicht? Auf der 2 TB Platte ist reichlich Platz für eine "backup Partition". 

Jaja Vollversion für 140 € vs. upgrade für 60 oder sogar 30 €. Für 110 € installiere ich alle 2 Jahre auch mal ein altes Windows zusätzlich.

Edit: äh ein aktuelles image wird schon gelegentlich erstellt aber da ging es mir eher um eine Neuinstallation nach einem H/W Wechsel.


----------



## Master-Thomas (23. Oktober 2012)

Schön das ich nicht der einzige bin der dieses Kuddelmuddel von Mikrosoft nicht versteht!? Seh ich aber auch so wie XT1024 wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß; für 110 Euro machen mer des. Aber in einigen Foren wie auch oben steht das es eine Vollversion sein soll???, was aber zu dem Preis auch keinen Sinn macht. Hatte den Daumen schon auf den Bestellknopf und hab dann doch wieder Muffensausen gekriegt.Hatte ich nicht irgendwo mal gelesen das die, die der Beta teilnehmen später eine Win 8 billiger kriegen sollen?

- Ist denn noch keiner der das Ding (Win8Pro Update) schon hat??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2012)

Hahaha bin ich froh Win 8 Pro umsonst zu haben, und das gleich 4mal


----------



## Master-Thomas (24. Oktober 2012)

Damit sind dann ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, vielen Dank Bioschnitzel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2012)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Damit sind dann ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, vielen Dank Bioschnitzel.


 
Jetzt heul mal nicht rumm, ich finde es einfach nur lustig wie ihr euch anstellt   

5sek googeln war wohl nicht drin?

Windows 8 Upgrade und Windows 8 Clean Install: das sind die bisherigen Infos


Wie auch schon bei allen Vorgängern, bedeutet "Upgrade" auch Upgrade.


----------



## Master-Thomas (24. Oktober 2012)

Na siehste geht doch, danke für die Info, wenn ich auch immer noch nicht weiß warum du 4 Vollversionen hast. Ich habe gegoogelt, hatte aber bei Suchkriterien 1 Woche eingestellt weil sonst soviel halbgarer Kram rauskam. Also Win 8 Pro Update kaufen....Ok ich dreh den Daumen auch um


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe 4 Lizenzen weil ich ein MSDNAA / Dreamspark Zugang habe. Daher habe ich die Vollversion schon seit dem 24. August und MSDNAA-Typisch auch gleich mit 4 Lizenzen (2x Deutsch in jeweils 32 & 64 Bit, und dazu eine beliebige andere Sprache nochmal in 32 & 64Bit, wobei jeder der 4 Keys auch als Deutsch X64 installiert werden kann ).


----------



## MfDoom (26. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig das man mit der 30€-Version keinen neuen Key dazubekommt, sondern den alten (Win7, XP) weiterbenutzt?

Das wirft natürlich meinen ganzen Plan über den Haufen.


----------



## TigerFuchs (26. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt mein Window 7 einem Upgrade auf Windows 8 unterziehe, was passiert wenn ich mir eine neues System baue und das Betriebssystem neu installieren muss?


----------



## MfDoom (26. Oktober 2012)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt mein Window 7 einem Upgrade auf Windows 8 unterziehe, was passiert wenn ich mir eine neues System baue und das Betriebssystem neu installieren muss?



Das kannst du hier nachlesen: Windows 8 Upgrade und Windows 8 Clean Install: das sind die bisherigen Infos
Der Clou ist, das du anscheinend nie mehr neuinstallieren musst ^^


----------



## TigerFuchs (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

sorry aber der Artikel ist aus Juli 2012. Hat niemand konkretere Infos? Außerdem, spreche ich von dem Szenario das ich mit einen neuen Computer zusammenstelle oder meine Festplatte kaputt geht, also eine "echte" Neuinstallation notwenig ist und kein einfacher Reset.


----------



## MfDoom (26. Oktober 2012)

“Muss ich jedes Mal, wenn ich Windows 8 Pro aus dem Upgrade installieren  will, vorher XP, Vista oder 7 installieren?”. Antwort: Ja, definitiv.  Traurig aber wahr. --> aus dem verlinkten Artikel


----------



## TigerFuchs (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok, das bedeutet man kauft sich als PC Bastler Win 8 als SB Version oder lässt es lieber ganz und wartet auf Win 9


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2012)

Oder macht ein Backup und spielt es wieder zurück. 

Aber so ist es nunmal mit dem Upgrade, deswegen ist es auch so günstig. War schon immer so, und wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## TigerFuchs (26. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand schon ob es irgendwelche Beschränkungen gibt wie oft man W8 neu installieren darf und vor allem was man an seinem System ändern kann ohne das eine Neuinstallation notwendig ist?


----------



## BartholomO (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann man eigentlich in der Kachelansicht ins Internet? Wenn ich den IE z.b. ausführen will öffnet der des in der Windows 7 Oberfläche, und ein Virenprogramm hab ich irgendwie auch nicht drauf, aber bei der MS Seite steht dass Windows Defender reicht.


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2012)

Der IE muss als Standardbrowser festgelegt sein.


----------



## DerOberGruene (27. Oktober 2012)

So heute im MM für 50€ das Upgrade auf win8 pro gekauft und gleich installiert. Läuft momentan noch ohne grosse Probleme mal gespannt ob es so bleibt! Finde es von der Bedinung her schon sehr nice viele neue sinnvolle Funktionen. 
Muss mich aber erst noch richtig rein klicken!


----------



## Scroll (27. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kanns eigentlich jedem nur empfehlen wenn er die installation auch schafft, nicht wie bei mir als es 3x nicht ging bis ichs geschafft habe 

Finde das kachel system echt genial und fur alle die meckern: der desktop ist auch noch erhalten geblieben, man muss sich nur umgewohnen


----------



## DerOberGruene (27. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Also ich kanns eigentlich jedem nur empfehlen wenn er die installation auch schafft, nicht wie bei mir als es 3x nicht ging bis ichs geschafft habe
> 
> Finde das kachel system echt genial und fur alle die meckern: der desktop ist auch noch erhalten geblieben, man muss sich nur umgewohnen


 
Jap so sehe ich das auch.  Hat jetzt die Leichtigkeit von einem Tablet oder Smartpbone wo die Bedieung doch sehr viel leichter und smoother ist. 
Der Umstieg hat sich wirklich gelohnt. 

ps.  hatte auch beim ersten installjeren Probleme aber beim zweiten mal hat alles super geklappt!


----------



## SaPass (27. Oktober 2012)

Also kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden, was ich nun besser finden soll. Bei Windows 8 finde ich manche Ladenzeiten der Apps zu lange. Andererseits hinkt der direkte Vergleich mit Win7: Win7 ist auf einer SSD installiert, Win8 auf einer HDD. An sich sieht Windows 8 ganz gut aus, jedoch hätte ich gerne eine größere App-Auswahl. Für mich sind da in erster Linie die Google-Produkte interessant (Mail, Maps, News, Kalender, etc), sofern ich die mit meinem Smartphone synchronisieren kann.
Auch den Startbutton vermisse ich nicht mehr wirklich, da ja die Metro-Oberfläche dessen Platz eingenommen hat. Ich werde erst mal weiter Windows 7 nutzen, mal sehen, ob ich Anfang nächsten Jahres wirklich umsteige.

Ich habe nun aber noch eine Frage zu dem Thema: Ich habe die Installationsdateien von Windows 8 auf meinen Stick kopieren lassen, finde das nun aber etwas unglücklich, da ich gerne einen Datenträger möchte. Wo bekomme ich die entsprechende iso her? Ist die noch irgendwo gespeichert? Oder kann ich einfach die Daten auf dem Stick 1 zu 1 auf eine DVD kopieren?


----------



## Spone (28. Oktober 2012)

man liest ja immer wieder das es für windows 8 inzwischen schon über 8000 apps geben soll, allerdings werden bei mir mit "*" nur 381 apps im store angezeigt
kann es daran liegen das ich momentan nur die release preview installiert habe?


----------



## Scroll (28. Oktober 2012)

Das es soviele sein sollen weis ich nicht aber denke mal das auch mit apps sachen gemeint sind die nicht im store gelandet sind oder sie kommen noch mit der zeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2012)

tach die Herren,

habe mir auch das Upgrade für 30€ runtergeladen und installiert...alles gut geklappt. nur mein Antivir ist nicht kompatibel...musste es deinstallieren...welches soll ich nun nutzen? habe es nur auf meine Lappi install..nicht auf Haupt PC.....


----------



## SaPass (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe avast! Antivirus installiert, es läuft problemlos.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bei läuft AVG Free 2013, keine Probleme. Mag an den freien Versionen von Avira und Avast nicht, daß im Falle eines Fundes, keine Einflußnahme auf die Behandlung der Datei möglich ist, da kann ich bei AVG im Falle eines False-Positive wenigstens direkt "ignorieren" wählen :


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Bei läuft AVG Free 2013, keine Probleme. Mag an den freien Versionen von Avira und Avast nicht, daß im Falle eines Fundes, keine Einflußnahme auf die Behandlung der Datei möglich ist, da kann ich bei AVG im Falle eines False-Positive wenigstens direkt "ignorieren" wählen :


 Echt? Hatte lange keinen Virus mehr aber meiner Meinung nach konnte man in dem Fenster mit dem lustigen Atomsymbol ebenfalls Aktionen auswählen. Ist höchstwahrscheinlich konfigurierbar ;D


----------



## Scroll (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen wie ich den Downloadplatz bzw auch das installieren der apps von meiner ssd auf meine hdd ändere? finde bei den Einstellungen keine Option das zu ändern


----------



## sanjezt (29. Oktober 2012)

In Windows 8 ist doch MSE mit integriert, warum nicht das verwenden? Muss nicht immer eine fette Internet Security Lösung sein, um Sicherheit zu illusonieren.


----------



## Great_One (29. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen zusammen, 

ich hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich Windows 8, die da wären:

wenn ich mir Windows 8 als Upgrade über mein vorhandenes Windows 7 installiere, wird der Speicherplatz von W7 freigegeben und nur die Programmeinstellungen übernommen? Habe nämlich nur eine 64Gb SSD.
Kann man Windows 8 an SSD´s anpassen so wie es im Guide hier im Forum gilt? Oder macht das Windows 8 automatisch?
Die Frage von Scroll ist auch sehr gut, kann man den Installationspfad der Apps wählen?

Ich bin im Moment einfach hin und her gerissen ob ich umsteigen soll oder nicht...

Fragen über Fragen ich weis^^

Für wertvolle Tipps schon mal besten Dank!


----------



## DerOberGruene (29. Oktober 2012)

Das alte win7 wird in windows. old gespeichert.  Diesen Ordner kannst du aber löschen wenn du willst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Oktober 2012)

Halli Hallo,
hier findet ja leider noch nicht so viel Austausch zu Win8 statt...ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen...

1.) Kennt zufällig jemand einen Adblocker für die Modern-UI-Version vom IE? Ich find ja das Browsen per Bing-App und IE-App sehr komfortabel, aber ohne Adblocker werde ich wohl trotzdem erstmal beim Fx auf dem Desktop bleiben...

2.) Funktioniert bei euch das Zwei-Finger-Scrollen im Windows Reader? (der in Win8 integrierte PDF Reader)

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo,
> hier findet ja leider noch nicht so viel Austausch zu Win8 statt...ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen...
> 
> 1.) Kennt zufällig jemand einen Adblocker für die Modern-UI-Version vom IE? Ich find ja das Browsen per Bing-App und IE-App sehr komfortabel, aber ohne Adblocker werde ich wohl trotzdem erstmal beim Fx auf dem Desktop bleiben...


Den AdBlock vom normalen ie10 kennst aber, ja? Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, ob der bei der Metroversion genauso verfügbar ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Den AdBlock vom normalen ie10 kennst aber, ja? Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, ob der bei der Metroversion genauso verfügbar ist.



Ja, den habe ich gestern gefunden und installiert. Er funktioniert aber leider nicht in der Metro-Version vom IE  Ich befürchte, dass es keinen Adblocker gibt, da die Metro-Version vom IE nur rudimentäre Funktionen hat und eine PlugIn-Schnittstelle vermissen lässt...bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Fx bald für Metro fit ist.


----------



## Kredar (30. Oktober 2012)

Firefox für Windows 8 ist in Arbeit.

Hoffe er kommt bald raus .

mfg


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ja, den habe ich gestern gefunden und installiert. Er funktioniert aber leider nicht in der Metro-Version vom IE  Ich befürchte, dass es keinen Adblocker gibt, da die Metro-Version vom IE nur rudimentäre Funktionen hat und eine PlugIn-Schnittstelle vermissen lässt...bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Fx bald für Metro fit ist.


 Das ist natürlich dumm, gerade beim Browser "für den mobilen Betrieb" wäre der AdBlocker wichtig gewesen. Eventuell möchtest du ja mal den Chrome-Browser probieren, der hat, soweit ich weiß, auch eine Metro-Oberfläche.


----------



## Timsu (30. Oktober 2012)

Man kann ja zum Werbeblocken auch einen Eintrag in der hosts Datei machen, das ist dann für das ganze System gültig.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich dumm, gerade beim Browser "für den mobilen Betrieb" wäre der AdBlocker wichtig gewesen. Eventuell möchtest du ja mal den Chrome-Browser probieren, der hat, soweit ich weiß, auch eine Metro-Oberfläche.


 
Hab jetzt mal den Chrome (dev-channel) installiert und als Standard festgelegt. Wird aber leider auch nicht als Metro-App geöffenet, er springt trotzdem in den Desktop


----------



## Scroll (30. Oktober 2012)

Springt der internet explorer nicht auch in den desktop? So ist es zumindest bei mir oder liegt es daran das ich firefox zum standard gemacht habe?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Springt der internet explorer nicht auch in den desktop? So ist es zumindest bei mir oder liegt es daran das ich firefox zum standard gemacht habe?


 
Genau daran liegt es. Bei Chrome als Standard ist das allerdings komisch....


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich guck heute Abend mal, wie die Metroversion von Chrome zu aktivieren ist.


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade Chrome installiert und es legt, wie auch der ie, eine separate App auf Metro ab. Das bedeutet, die Metro-Version funktioniert komplett abgekapselt von der normalen. Wenn du im Appstore nach Chrome suchst, bekommst du da einen Link zur (scheinbar normalen) Downloadseite von Chrome, den Installer von dort habe ich verwendet falls es dir hilft. Erweiterungen der normalen Versionen sind die gleichen wie die der Metro-App.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich danke dir, ich habe Chrome jetzt so installiert, wie du es beschrieben hast, und nun geht es auch als Metro-App.  Dann wird wohl Chrome erstmal den Firefox unter Windows 8 ersetzen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Oktober 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, ich habe Chrome jetzt so installiert, wie du es beschrieben hast, und nun geht es auch als Metro-App.  Dann wird wohl Chrome erstmal den Firefox unter Windows 8 ersetzen.


 Jo, dann viel Spaß damit. Allerdings müssen Erweiterungen usw. leider separat gepflegt werden. Geht, glaube ich, wegen des Metro-Designs nicht anders weil alle Apps in einem eigenen Ordner liegen müssen und scheinbar auch anders programmiert sind. :/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Jo, dann viel Spaß damit. Allerdings müssen Erweiterungen usw. leider separat gepflegt werden. Geht, glaube ich, wegen des Metro-Designs nicht anders weil alle Apps in einem eigenen Ordner liegen müssen und scheinbar auch anders programmiert sind. :/


 
ABP hat er zumindest noch von der alten Chrome-Installation übernommen und es musste nicht neu installiert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob "Upgrade"-Versionen von Win8 auch für Windows-Versionen gelten, die keine "echten" Vollversionen sind, also SystemBuilder und auch die bei Laptops mitgelieferten Keys für vorinstallierte Windows-Versionen? 

Und ob man beim Upgrade auch win8 neu auf eine nackte Platte installieren kann und das Upgrade per key-Eingabe oder CD-Einlegen eines alten Windows verifizieren kann, also ohne vorinstalliertes altes Windows?


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob "Upgrade"-Versionen von Win8 auch für Windows-Versionen gelten, die keine "echten" Vollversionen sind, also SystemBuilder und auch die bei Laptops mitgelieferten Keys für vorinstallierte Windows-Versionen?
> 
> Und ob man beim Upgrade auch win8 neu auf eine nackte Platte installieren kann und das Upgrade per key-Eingabe oder CD-Einlegen eines alten Windows verifizieren kann, also ohne vorinstalliertes altes Windows?


 SystemBuilder weiß ich nicht, probier es doch einfach aus. Mehr als nein sagen kann der Upgradeassistent ja nicht ;D
Jedenfalls hat mein Upgrade zu keiner Zeit während der Installation irgendwas überprüft soweit ich das sehen konnte. Hab Win8 auch auf eine nackte SSD installiert.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob "Upgrade"-Versionen von Win8 auch für Windows-Versionen gelten, die keine "echten" Vollversionen sind, also SystemBuilder und auch die bei Laptops mitgelieferten Keys für vorinstallierte Windows-Versionen?



Ja, die Upgrade-Versionen funktionieren auch mit Systembuilder- und OEM-Versionen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Danke! 

Aber @FrozenLayer: das Upgrade geht auch wirklich 100%ig auf einem nackten PC? Irgendwas muss da aber doch geprüft worden sein bei Dir, oder? Du musst doch wenigstens mal Key einer älteren Version eingeben müssen, oder nicht? Hast Du auch ganz sicher eine Upgradversion, also so eine: Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64 Bit: Amazon.de: Software  ? Oder kann es sein, dass Dein Win8 noch gar nicht aktiviert ist?

Ich will halt nicht ein Upgrade kaufen und danach feststellen, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich mal neu installieren will/muss, vorher doch noch win vista installieren muss   daher will ich nicht einfach das Upgrade kaufen und es ausprobieren, sondern es sicher wissen   ansonsten geb ich lieber 30€ mehr für eine Vollversion aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber @FrozenLayer: das Upgrade geht auch wirklich 100%ig auf einem nackten PC? Irgendwas muss da aber doch geprüft worden sein bei Dir, oder? Du musst doch wenigstens mal Key einer älteren Version eingeben müssen, oder nicht? Hast Du auch ganz sicher eine Upgradversion, also so eine: Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64 Bit: Amazon.de: Software  ? Oder kann es sein, dass Dein Win8 noch gar nicht aktiviert ist?
> 
> Ich will halt nicht ein Upgrade kaufen und danach feststellen, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich mal neu installieren will/muss, vorher doch noch win vista installieren muss   daher will ich nicht einfach das Upgrade kaufen und es ausprobieren, sondern es sicher wissen   ansonsten geb ich lieber 30€ mehr für eine Vollversion aus.


 
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand muss für die Installation von der Upgrade-Version eine ältere Windows-Version vorher installiert sein. Man kann dann auswählen ob man das bestehende Windows updaten will (dabei gibts die Optionen alle Daten und Programme zu behalten, nur alle Daten zu behalten, oder alles zu löschen, quasi ein frisches Windows) oder ob man von einem Boot-Medium aus Windows frisch installieren will.
Aber auf eine blanke Platte lässt sich die Upgrade-Version meines Wissens nach nicht erfolgreich installieren. Beim Versuch es zu aktivieren wird dann der Key als ungültig bemängelt. So war es zumindest bei mir, und ich musste erst Windows 7 nochmal neu installieren und konnte dann erfolgreich upgraden (mitsamt Aktivierung).

Und bzgl. 30€ für die Vollversion... Vorsicht, die Win8-Pro für 60€ ist auch nur ein Upgrade, nur mit Datenträger. Die Systembuilder-Version von Windows 8 (ohne Pro) kostet um die 90€, die Pro-Version ca. 135€.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber @FrozenLayer: das Upgrade geht auch wirklich 100%ig auf einem nackten PC? Irgendwas muss da aber doch geprüft worden sein bei Dir, oder? Du musst doch wenigstens mal Key einer älteren Version eingeben müssen, oder nicht? Hast Du auch ganz sicher eine Upgradversion, also so eine: Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64 Bit: Amazon.de: Software  ? Oder kann es sein, dass Dein Win8 noch gar nicht aktiviert ist?
> 
> Ich will halt nicht ein Upgrade kaufen und danach feststellen, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich mal neu installieren will/muss, vorher doch noch win vista installieren muss   daher will ich nicht einfach das Upgrade kaufen und es ausprobieren, sondern es sicher wissen   ansonsten geb ich lieber 30€ mehr für eine Vollversion aus.


 
Wie gesagt, bei mir ging es auf einem "nackten PC"
Ich habe auf meinem Laptop den Assistenten laufen lassen um den Key kaufen zu können, dann mit einer Win8 DVD gebooted, Win7 runtergeschmissen (SSD formatiert, einzige Festplatte im Laptop) und Win8 frisch installiert. Der Key wurde während der Installation angenommen und wurde im Anschluss dann auch sofort online aktiviert. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme bei der Prozedur gehabt.
Angst brauchst du also nicht haben, dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Selbst wenn irgendwas mit dem Key nicht stimmen sollte (Aus dem Upgradeassistenten), während der Installation nimmt Win8 den Key in jedem Fall an, wenn es ans aktivieren geht und doch Probleme auftreten, einfach diesen einen Registrywert ändern und alles funktioniert. Aber nochmal: Ich und viele andere hatten diese Probleme nicht, trotz leergeputzter Platte. Hab auch schon einen Link eines Blogeintrages geposted, wo jemand auf einem PC den Upgradeassistenten ausgeführt hat, den Key kaufte, die DVD brannte und mit DVD und Key von diesem PC einen ganz anderen installierte und problemlos aktivierte. hier noch das Beweisfoto, dass die Aktivierung bei mir funktioniert hat und ich musste während der Installation weder die Win7-CD einlegen, noch einen alten Win7-Schlüssel zur Überprüfung eingeben. Einzig mein frisch gekaufter Win8-Key kam zum Einsatz.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei mir ging es auf einem "nackten PC"
> Ich habe auf meinem Laptop den Assistenten laufen lassen um den Key kaufen zu können, dann mit einer Win8 DVD gebooted, Win7 runtergeschmissen (SSD formatiert, einzige Festplatte im Laptop) und Win8 frisch installiert. Der Key wurde während der Installation angenommen und wurde im Anschluss dann auch sofort online aktiviert. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme bei der Prozedur gehabt.


 Moment Moment: du hast also die Win8-DVD gebootet und DANN die SSD formatiert? In dem Fall wird Win8 also sicher das alte WIndows vorgefunden und daher das "okay" gegeben haben, auch wenn das Dir nicht "gemeldet" wurde oder so  - das würde auch plausibel sein mit den Dingen, die fire_inside schrieb. 


@fire_inside: ja klar, die Version im Link ist ja die Upgradeversion mit CD für 50€, das ist mir schon klar, dass eine Sytembuilder oder so um die 80-90€ kostet, daher auch "30€ MEHR für eine Vollversion"   Von einem key für nur 30€ hab ich eh nix gesagt


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment Moment: du hast also die Win8-DVD gebootet und DANN die SSD formatiert? In dem Fall wird Win8 also sicher das alte WIndows vorgefunden und daher das "okay" gegeben haben, auch wenn das Dir nicht "gemeldet" wurde oder so  - das würde auch plausibel sein mit den Dingen, die fire_inside schrieb.


 Ja, so habe ich es gemacht, ist für mich die leichteste Methode gewesen. Aber es geht offensichtlich auch auf einem PC, wo vorher z.B. nichts anderes als Linux lief.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ja, so habe ich es gemacht, ist für mich die leichteste Methode gewesen. Aber es geht offensichtlich auch auf einem PC, wo vorher z.B. nichts anderes als Linux lief.


 
Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht vorstellen. Denn dann wäre es ja möglich, eine Upgrade-Lizenz als vollwertige Vollversion zu nutzen. Und wie ich schon sagte, auf meinem Laptop wurde der Upgrade-Key bei der Aktivierung nicht akzeptiert, wenn vorher kein anderes Windows installiert war.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. November 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht vorstellen. Denn dann wäre es ja möglich, eine Upgrade-Lizenz als vollwertige Vollversion zu nutzen. Und wie ich schon sagte, auf meinem Laptop wurde der Upgrade-Key bei der Aktivierung nicht akzeptiert, wenn vorher kein anderes Windows installiert war.


 Dann setze den Registry-Eintrag richtig und führe einen ReArm durch, dann ist es ganz normal aktiviert. Du kommst ja garnicht erst an den Key ran, wenn du keine upgradefähige Version von Windows besitzt.

http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/windows-8-upgrade-clean-install-funktioniert/ <- Da ist alles beschrieben, falls man doch Probleme mit der Aktivierung hat


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Dann setze den Registry-Eintrag richtig und führe einen ReArm durch, dann ist es ganz normal aktiviert. Du kommst ja garnicht erst an den Key ran, wenn du keine upgradefähige Version von Windows besitzt.


 
Welchen Registry-Eintrag meinst du denn? Von der Methode habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. November 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Welchen Registry-Eintrag meinst du denn? Von der Methode habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen.


 
- Regedit starten (WIN+R drücken, regedit eintippen)
 - Schlüssel HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE besuchen
 - MediaBootInstall von 1 auf 0 setzen
 - Unter Windows wieder WIN + X drücken, um die Eingabeaufforderung als Administrator zu starten
 - slmgr /rearm eintippen
 - einen Neustart durchführen


----------



## pagani-s (3. November 2012)

nabend
ich habe mal eine frage zum windowsstart 
habe mir gestern win8 pro gedownloadet und installiert.
meine frage: kann man das abstellen das man sich immer anmelden muss?  oder das so einstellen das das automatisch geht?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. November 2012)

pagani-s schrieb:


> nabend
> ich habe mal eine frage zum windowsstart
> habe mir gestern win8 pro gedownloadet und installiert.
> meine frage: kann man das abstellen das man sich immer anmelden muss?  oder das so einstellen das das automatisch geht?


 
Interessant, daß viele einen Thread anklicken, ohne zu lesen . Ist Teil meines How-Tos:

*IV.17. Auto-Log-On mit Boardmitteln*


----------



## pagani-s (3. November 2012)

danke dir
hat geklappt und war kinderleicht.
echt klasse arbeit hast du hier abgeliefert


----------



## sanjezt (3. November 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt Windows 8 auf eine virtuelle Maschine gemacht und mein erster Schritt war folgender:

Alle Apps vom Startbildschirm löschen. Alle.
Dann habe ich mit den Gruppenrichtlinien den Sperrbildschirm deaktiviert und mit regedit diese Charmbarm an der rechten Seite.
Außerdem habe ich mir im Explorer unter "Favoriten" die wichtigsten Verknüpfungen gemacht.

Es wurden zwei Benutzer erstellt: Ein Admin, ein Standard. Mit dem Standard surfe ich und wenn ich Adminrechte brauche, muss ich das Passwort von Admin angeben, wie halt in Windows 7.
Sonst habe ich mich prima zugerecht gefunden.

Die Abkürzung: Windows + X , Windows + D, Windows + E , Windows + R und Alt + F4 werde ich oft benutzen. Letztere ist für den PC ausschalten. Metro wird gar nicht aufgerufen, warum auch? Wenn man die Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop hat, wird Metro unwichtig. 

Sonst habe ich nur das Gefühl , ein Windows 7 mit einem etwas anderen Design zu steuern. Was ich beim Taskmanager gut finde: Dort gibt es das Register "Autostart" , was man früher nur erst unter "msconfig" sehen konnte. 

Sonst benutze ich jetzt öfter die Taskleiste um Programme abzulegen. 
Das Startmenü von Windows 7 benötige ich nicht dringend.

Eventuell werde ich spätere Sachen wie Ordnerverknüpfungen unter Metro ablegen.
Da Windows 8 erst rausgekommen ist, lasse ich die anderen User testen, eventuell werde ich mir für Windows 8 nächstes Jahr eine SSD zu legen, wenn alle Treiber gut auf Windows 8 optimiert sind, sowie die Spiele ( z.B Steam ) 

Jetzt bin ich mit Windows 7 zufrieden. Es ist einfach zu früh zum Dualbetrieb ( Windows 7 auf HDD, Windows 8 auf SSD ), vorallem wenn man Windows 7 besitzt. Aber wenn man beides hat, kann man sich ruhig einen Dualbetrieb wagen.


----------



## zyntex (4. November 2012)

Ich habe in den Spielen "Killing Floor (Unreal Engine 2)" und "Deadlight (Unreal Engine 3)" massive FPS Probleme.
Die FPS belaufen sich bei KF auf 25 fps bei max. Settings und auf 28 fps bei minimalen Details (was nicht sein kann, da Welten zwischen den Detailstufen liegen).

Ist darüber etwas bekannt? Treiber ist aktuell von nvidia 306.97.

Da ich Medal of Honor Warfighter und Battlefield 3 ohne Probleme Spiele kann vermute ich da einen Zusammenhang mit der UE?


----------



## christian.pitt (4. November 2012)

Wie kann man denn den "Sperrbildschirmhintergrund" für alle Benutzer ändern?

Immer wenn ich den Benutzer wechsle, begrüßt mich dieser extrem hässliche Screen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. November 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn den "Sperrbildschirmhintergrund" für alle Benutzer ändern?
> 
> Immer wenn ich den Benutzer wechsle, begrüßt mich dieser extrem hässliche Screen...



auf die metro-oberfläche gehen , dann auf Einstellungen ----> PC Einstellungen-----> Anpassen und da kannste auf durchsuchen gehen und dort kannste dein Eigenes Bild ausuchen


----------



## sanjezt (4. November 2012)

Du kannst auch den Sperrbildschirm deaktivieren. "Ausführen" -> gpedit.msc -> Computerkonfiguration -> Administrative Vorlagen -> Systemsteuerung -> Anpassung -> Sperrbildschirm nicht anzeigen -> Aktiviert.


Für mich ist dieser "Sperrbildschirm" nach Android & Apple Art schwachsinnig und nicht für einen Desktop PC ausgelegt.
Ich werde die Modern UI Oberfläche als vollständiges Startmenü benutzen, da ich in Windows 7 einen leeren Desktop habe und alle wichtigen Programme im Startmenü untergelegt sind. Dies wird auch in Windows 8 fortgeführt -> nur mit mehr Platz.

Programmgruppen z.B : 

Browser
Microsoft Office
Systemprogramme ( Taskmanager, msconfig, etc )
Zubehör ( Paint, Snipping Tool ) 
Spiele ( Steam ) 
Hardwareüberwachung ( Core Temp , Speedfan, HWInfo64, GPU-Z, AMD Catalyst, ASUS Xonar DG Center ) 

Ich habe alle Apps deinstalliert ( Wetter, Nachrichten, Finanzen ) 
Ich nutze Metro als großes Startmenü und erstelle Programmgruppen. Somit bleibt meine Taskleiste & Desktop vollständig leer.

Programm wie Classic Shell & Win8 benötige ich nicht. Der PC wird über ALT + F4 heruntergefahren bzw. *in den Ruhezustand* gesetzt, da dies immer den Start enorm beschleunigt.

Ich denke bei Windows 8 ist ein Widescreen Monitor ( 1920x1080p ) von Vorteil, da man ein sehr langes Startmenü erstellen kann mit vielen Programmgruppen nebeneinander. Zur Ordnung.

Screenshots von meiner virtuellen Maschine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe Windows 8 nach dem Test als Windows 7 mit neuem Startmenü - mehr nicht. Appstore wird nicht genutzt und auch nicht angerührt, da ich mir die richtigen Programme aus dem Internet hole. Durch Metro wird auch nicht der Weg zum Start eines Programmes länger. 

Bei Windows 7 -> Windows Taste -> Startmenü poppt auf -> angeheftetes Programm suchen & anklicken 
Bei Windows 8 -> Windows Taste -> großes Startmenü poppt auf -> Programmgruppe suchen, angeheftetes Programm anklicken.

Keine Verzögerung.

Sowie ich gelesen habe, laufen aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis 2 , Dead Space 2  OHNE Herstellertreiber z.B von AMD,Nvidia oder Intel gut, also nur mit den Windows zur Verfügung gestellten Treibern. Pluspunkt, auch wenn ich sofort alle meine Treiber draufspielen werde.


----------



## christian.pitt (4. November 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> auf die metro-oberfläche gehen , dann auf Einstellungen ----> PC Einstellungen-----> Anpassen und da kannste auf durchsuchen gehen und dort kannste dein Eigenes Bild ausuchen


 
nein, ich meinte wie ich den standard-bildschirm ändern kann, wenn ich den benutzer ändere
wenn ich mich komplett neu anmelde (neustart) begrüßt mich eh ein audi


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. November 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> nein, ich meinte wie ich den standard-bildschirm ändern kann, wenn ich den benutzer ändere
> wenn ich mich komplett neu anmelde (neustart) begrüßt mich eh ein audi


 
Für derartige Anpassungen, die von MS sehr gut versteckt werden, gibt es immermehr Tools. War bei Se7en auch nicht anders. Das dauert ein bischen .


----------



## Great_One (4. November 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit diesen live Kacheln aus? Die sind ja dann ständig mit dem Internet verbunden und laden ständig neu. Hat das Auswirkungen auf den Ping, wenn ich z.B. in Game bin? Möchte nämlich nicht das sich dadurch mein Ping drastisch verändert....

Wenn das jemand schon getestet oder beobachtet hat, bitte ne kleine Rückmeldung geben^^

Thx^^


----------



## Scroll (4. November 2012)

Also bei mir macht es in wow keinen unterschied, hatte mit 7 32ms und mit 8 auch 32


----------



## RayasVati (4. November 2012)

Gibt es hier schon welche die nur noch Win8 aufm rechner haben und ganz auf Win7 verzichten? weil meine platte so lahm ist wollte ich sie mal langsam platt machen. ich habe auf eine partition win8 drauf. Wollte vllt dann auch komplett auf win8 gehen.

Ich spiele meist nur. mache keine wichtigen arbeiten oder so am rechner....was meint ihr?


----------



## sanjezt (4. November 2012)

Wenn du nichts gegen Windows 8 hast. Ist ja nichts anderes als ein Windows 7 mit einem anderen Design. In Zukunft wird wohl viel an Windows 8 angepasst werden , z.B die Treiber werden alle an Windows 8 angepasst.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. November 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Gibt es hier schon welche die nur noch Win8 aufm rechner haben und ganz auf Win7 verzichten? weil meine platte so lahm ist wollte ich sie mal langsam platt machen. ich habe auf eine partition win8 drauf. Wollte vllt dann auch komplett auf win8 gehen.
> 
> Ich spiele meist nur. mache keine wichtigen arbeiten oder so am rechner....was meint ihr?


 
Hier, ich . Keine Probleme gefunden. Einige Programme mußten durch aktuelle Versionen ersetzt werden. Ist bei Freeware aber bisher nicht so teuer gewesen.


----------



## Scroll (4. November 2012)

Bin auch komplett umgestiegen, der start geht nochmal deutlich schneller bei mir gefuhlt als mit windows 7 trotz ssd. Treiber habe ich bisher auch keine probleme gehabt, programme auch nicht wirklich


----------



## zyntex (5. November 2012)

Sagt mal hat ihr auch manchmal das Problem das der Sound plötzlich weg ist? 
Nach einem Neustart ist er wieder da.

Regler sind alle auf max. (bei allen Programmen), es ist nichts gemutet oder sonst irgendetwas.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. November 2012)

zyntex schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat ihr auch manchmal das Problem das der Sound plötzlich weg ist?
> Nach einem Neustart ist er wieder da.
> 
> Regler sind alle auf max. (bei allen Programmen), es ist nichts gemutet oder sonst irgendetwas.


 
Nope, keinerlei Probleme hier und bei mir läuft die ganze Zeit WMC als DVB-T-Fernseh-Software. Danke an MS für das Geschenk (10€ gespart .)


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. November 2012)

zyntex schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat ihr auch manchmal das Problem das der Sound plötzlich weg ist?
> Nach einem Neustart ist er wieder da.
> 
> Regler sind alle auf max. (bei allen Programmen), es ist nichts gemutet oder sonst irgendetwas.


 Das Problem hatte ich bei Win7 ne Weile lang. Sogar ziemlich oft hintereinander. Onboard oder Soundkarte?


----------



## zyntex (5. November 2012)

Onboard.


----------



## christian.pitt (5. November 2012)

treiber installieren?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

betreibt zufällig jemand eine Logitech G15 unter Win8? Ich habe das Problem, dass sämtliche Multimedia-Tasten (Prev, Fwd, Stop, Play/Paus, Volume, Mute) nicht funktionieren 
Als Treiber ist die Logitech Gaming Software 8.35.18 installiert.

EDIT:

Problem gelöst...USB-Stecker abziehen und wieder dran stecken hat geholfen


----------



## ganderc (6. November 2012)

Hat sonst noch jemand den Eindruck, dass Chrome und Firefox unter Windows 8 die Webseiten langsamer lädt als unter Windows 7? Bei Chrome ist es mehr ausgeprägt. Auf Seiten die bei Windows 7 schnell geladen haben, geht es jetzt eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis alle Bilder angezeigt werden. Z.B. Battlelog


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. November 2012)

ganderc schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand den Eindruck, dass Chrome und Firefox unter Windows 8 die Webseiten langsamer lädt als unter Windows 7? Bei Chrome ist es mehr ausgeprägt. Auf Seiten die bei Windows 7 schnell geladen haben, geht es jetzt eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis alle Bilder angezeigt werden. Z.B. Battlelog


 Also bei Firefox kann ich dir beipflichten, das ist auf meinem Laptop auch arschlahm, ist es aber auch auf Win7 auf meinem Desktop. Chrome ist bei beiden schnell und der ie10 bei Win8 mit Abstand der Schnellste.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (6. November 2012)

Ja empfinde auch das Chrome etwas länger brauch beim seiten laden. Vieleicht ne einstellungssache?

Habe zusätzlich das Problem das ich in BF3 sobald ich sterbe, wiederbelebt werde oder neu Spawne meine monitor kurz schwarz wird und das bild dann gleich wiederkommt. Treiber sind alle aktualisiert auf win 8.

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit win 8

nur meine G19 spinnt a bissel d.h. die gespeicherten makros in meinem Fall copy and paste auf g11 und g12 gelegt funktionieren nicht mehr obwohl alles nach wie vor gespeichert sind ;(


----------



## Scroll (6. November 2012)

Der treiber der logitech haste installiert? Hatte gestern das selbe problem, hab dann diese gaming software neuinstalliert wie mir vom logitech kundendienst geraten wurde im komp. Modus und seitdem gehts


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. November 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> betreibt zufällig jemand eine Logitech G15 unter Win8? Ich habe das Problem, dass sämtliche Multimedia-Tasten (Prev, Fwd, Stop, Play/Paus, Volume, Mute) nicht funktionieren
> Als Treiber ist die Logitech Gaming Software 8.35.18 installiert.
> ...



Hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner X4, interessanterweise ist di auch noch von MS . Nach zig Neustarts habe ich die dann auch einmal aus- und wieder eingesteckt; und voilâ alles funktioniert seither.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (7. November 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Der treiber der logitech haste installiert? Hatte gestern das selbe problem, hab dann diese gaming software neuinstalliert wie mir vom logitech kundendienst geraten wurde im komp. Modus und seitdem gehts


 
So habe ich es abends auch getestet xD
Die Software nach neuen Treibern suchen lassen und nun funktioniert wieder alles.

Nur das Flackern in BF3 ist nach wie vor da sobald ich sterbe etc. Habe auch den neusten NVIDEA Treiber drauf also den 310.33 Beta


----------



## Scroll (7. November 2012)

Hattest du das problem mit dem whql treiber auch schon? Den 306.XX?

Hatte gestern das selbe problem in bf3 und wow und bin vom beta treiber zum whql treiber zuruck, seitdem funzt wieder alles


----------



## mhmdemin (7. November 2012)

win 8 und BF3 
wenn ich gekillt werde gibts es immer kurz schwarzbild und das stört, das ist bei win 7 nicht so..
ausserdem kann ich keinen windowsleistungs index durchführen, der stoppt jedesmal bei videoxx test..


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. November 2012)

mhmdemin schrieb:


> win 8 und BF3
> wenn ich gekillt werde gibts es immer kurz schwarzbild und das stört, das ist bei win 7 nicht so..
> ausserdem kann ich keinen windowsleistungs index durchführen, der stoppt jedesmal bei videoxx test..


 
Gibt grad halt noch Treiberprobleme. Hat nur bedingt mit Win 8 ansich zu tun und war bei Win 7 damals nicht anders. Wie schnell die Leute doch vergessen....


----------



## Dark_Nolan (8. November 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Gibt grad halt noch Treiberprobleme. Hat nur bedingt mit Win 8 ansich zu tun und war bei Win 7 damals nicht anders. Wie schnell die Leute doch vergessen....


 

dann warten wir mal auf den whql treiber von nvidia 

ansich empfinde ich das kurze schwartz flackern nicht mehr als störend da es nur passiert wenn ich eh sterbe ^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. November 2012)

Dark_Nolan schrieb:


> dann warten wir mal auf den whql treiber von nvidia
> 
> ansich empfinde ich das kurze schwartz flackern nicht mehr als störend da es nur passiert wenn ich eh sterbe ^^


 
Da Windows 8 sehr viele Dinge hardwarebeschleunigt, gibt es anscheinend Probleme bei schnellen Auflösungswechseln habe ich mitbekommen. Da müssen die Treiber wohl noch angepasst werden .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. November 2012)

Heute Chrome Update, seitdem startet da nichtmehr die Oberfläche über die ModernUI sondern springt immer auf den Desktop...die Version ist 23...hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Dark_Nolan (9. November 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Heute Chrome Update, seitdem startet da nichtmehr die Oberfläche über die ModernUI sondern springt immer auf den Desktop...die Version ist 23...hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?


 
Ich verwende ebenfalls crome "Version 23.0.1271.64 m" und habe keine Probleme. vieleicht mal Windows Updates installieren falls vorhanden?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. November 2012)

Dark_Nolan schrieb:


> Ich verwende ebenfalls crome "Version 23.0.1271.64 m" und habe keine Probleme. vieleicht mal Windows Updates installieren falls vorhanden?



Daran lag es nicht...gibt wohl jetzt eine neue Funktion: Launch Chrome as a Windows 8 app - Google Chrome Help
Allerdings kann man anscheinend Chrome nun nichtmehr gleichzeitig als Desktop-Anwendung und Win8-App laufen lassen...schade


----------



## Xagi (13. November 2012)

...bin mittlerweile von win8 echt überzeugt, der eine (!) klick bis zum desktop stört mich nun wirklich nich, ausserdem is win8 super schnell beim wechseln zwischen vollbildanwendungen,bzw. dem wechsel aus ner vollbildanwendung zurück zum desktop,  hat mich früher immer genervt wenn da sonne verzögerung drin war, allein dehalb würd ich schon nichtmehr zu win7 zurück wollen.

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Alle Windows 8 User sind hier herzlich eingeladen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/576-windows-8-user.html


----------



## Scroll (15. November 2012)

Über die app kann ich nich zufallig auf die gruppe zugreifen oder? Bin meistens daruber online statt auf dem pc


----------



## ryzen1 (16. November 2012)

Vllt kann mir jemand helfen,
hab Windows 8 mit Bitdefender Internet Security.

Jetzt wird komischerweise in der Integrierten Firewall von Bitdefender kein Traffic mehr angezeigt.
Genauso wenig wie im Task Manager von Windows 8. Lediglich oben die Auslastung in Prozent wird angezeigt. Aber nicht wie viel jeder Prozess aktuell verwendet.
Zu meiner Verwunderung wird aber im Ressourcenmonitor zu jedem Prozess angezeigt, wie viel Traffic er verbraucht.

Jemand ähnliches Problem`?


----------



## XT1024 (17. November 2012)

Ahh so langsam bringt mich dieses OS auf die Palme. Ich installiere es als Test auf eine HDD: es startete direkt auf den desktop und die TV Software funktioniert auch. Bei der zweiten Installation klappt es nicht mehr. 
Natürlich klappt das bei der SSD auch nicht 

Wenn ich nur wüsste, was ich anders gemacht hatte...

Mehr als Grafiktreiber und Treiber+Software der TV Karte hatte ich jedenfalls nicht installiert.
PS: an der HDD wird es wohl nicht liegen aber an was dann?


----------



## Gohrbi (17. November 2012)

...versuche mal und klemme alle Lw ab. Dann nur DVD Lw und deione SSD, im UEFI Startfolge und dann müßte es klappen.
Hatte mit mehreren SSD angeschlossen auch das Problem, es wollte einfach nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (17. November 2012)

Und wieder ein extrem obskures Problem gelöst: \Windows\SysWOW64\msmpeg2vdec.dll umbenennen und ich habe Bild mit der originalen TV-Software.


----------



## omega™ (20. November 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, wenn ich mir Windows XP 32 Bit SP3 auf eine VM installiere und dann den Upgrade Assistenten durchführe, dann bekomme ich ja nur Windows 8 Pro 32 Bit, richtig?
Wenn ich nun hergehe und mir von jemanden die Windows 8 Pro Dremspark/MSDNAA Version leihe und diese auf meinem Rechner neu installiere(64 Bit), kann ich dann die Seriennummer verwenden die ich durch den Kauf der Windows 8 Pro 32 Bit Version erhalten habe und das ganze aktivieren?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2012)

Jap geht. Eine Lizenz ist nicht an 32 oder 64Bit gebunden


----------



## Otep (21. November 2012)

Also ich hab es seit Gestern Mittag...

habe nach der Installation keine 2 Std. gebraucht bis ich alles so hatte wie ich es wollte 
Sidebar etc. ... 
Mein erster Eindruck ist  und ich kann das ganze Gejammer echt nicht verstehen!
Da ich ein neues OS für nen dritt Rechner brauchte und mir das Win7 zu teurer kam als das Win8 Pro habe ich es mir gekauft...

Möchte es nicht mehr her geben, bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme oder Inkompatibilität Feststellen können


----------



## MESeidel (22. November 2012)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Vllt kann mir jemand helfen,
> hab Windows 8 mit Bitdefender Internet Security.
> 
> Jetzt wird komischerweise in der Integrierten Firewall von Bitdefender kein Traffic mehr angezeigt.
> ...


Frisch installiert oder update?
Sehr viele Probleme unter Windows 8 sind auf Anti-Viren-Programme zurück zu führen.
Deinstallieren und auf der Hersteller Hompage schauen ob ausdrücklich für Windows 8 frei gegeben.
(nebenbei hat Win8 auch Anti-Virus integriert, muss man nicht mehr extra von MS herunterladen.)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. November 2012)

Hat jemand schon heruasgefunden, wie man dem Startbildschirm anderen Farben als die paar vordefinierten spendieren kann?
Oder wie man die Fensterrahmen wieder transparent bekommt?


----------



## dertourist48 (24. November 2012)

Kann ich meinen erworbenen Key erneut benutzen, wenn ich Windows 8 neu aufsetze ? Ich werde demnaechst Mainboard und CPU wechseln.


----------



## Scroll (24. November 2012)

Ja das sollte moglich sein da der key dann automatisch deaktiviert wird wenn er 2x aktiviert sein sollte. Heist auf pc a ist linzenzkey a in benutzung. Pc b ist auch linzenz key a aktiviert, somit wird er auf pc a deaktiviert da du ja auf pc b als letztes aktiviert hast


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. November 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon heruasgefunden, wie man dem Startbildschirm anderen Farben als die paar vordefinierten spendieren kann?
> Oder wie man die Fensterrahmen wieder transparent bekommt?


Mehr noch:
Es gibt ja inzwischen genügend Tool, Tweaks und Hinweise bzw Tricks, wie man Win8 zu einem klassischen Aussehen/Verhalten bringen kann.
Aber wie sieht es in die andere Richtung aus?
Ich hätte gern _mehr_ ModernUI. Ich möchte den Desktop mit seinen Icons und die Taskleiste loswerden.
Das "Metro"-Startmenü sollte der "Desktop", sprich immer im Hintergrund zu sehen sein.
Und eine Taskleiste gibt es dann ja links, die ist bisher allerdings nur für Metro-Apps. Da sollten danna ber auch alle anderen "normalen" Fenster angezeigt werden. Jemand ne Idee, ob das geht und wie? Gibt es dafür auch schon Tools oder Tweaks?



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen erworbenen Key erneut benutzen, wenn ich Windows 8 neu aufsetze ? Ich werde demnaechst Mainboard und CPU wechseln.


Ja, das ist kein Problem. Ich hab auch, nachdem ich Win8 erhalten hatte, das erstmal zum kennenlernen installiert, wohlwissend das wenige Tage später mein neues MoBo + RAM (keine neue CPU) + extra für Win8 gekaufte HDD per Post ankommen würde - und nachdem ich die Hardware umgebaut hatte, hab ich'S dann gleich nochmal installiert. Ging problemlos.


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. November 2012)

Habe nun auch Win 8, für 15€ habe ich mich drauf eingelassen...hat alles super geklappt. Einzig wirklich massiv hat mich das rumklicken gestört wenn ich ausschalten möchte und das der Pc nicht gleich ins Desktop bootet. Dafür mußte ich nochmals 5$ bezahlen um das zu fixen mit Stardock,nun bootet Win8 wie gewohnt ins Desktop und ich habe meinen Start Button wieder,somit ist soweit alles beim alten. Schade nur das ich dafür extra Geld ausgeben mußte.Naja und den MediaCenter Key habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. November 2012)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Habe nun auch Win 8, für 15€ habe ich mich drauf eingelassen...hat alles super geklappt. Einzig wirklich massiv hat mich das rumklicken gestört wenn ich ausschalten möchte und das der Pc nicht gleich ins Desktop bootet. Dafür mußte ich nochmals 5$ bezahlen um das zu fixen mit Stardock,nun bootet Win8 wie gewohnt ins Desktop und ich habe meinen Start Button wieder,somit ist soweit alles beim alten. Schade nur das ich dafür extra Geld ausgeben mußte.Naja und den MediaCenter Key habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen..


Der MediaCenter-Key sollte innerhalb von Minuten bei Dir sein. Probier es nochmal.
Besser als Start8 von Stardock finde ich Classic Shell, zumal es auch kostenlos und extrem anpassungsfähig ist. http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/
Aber ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir Decor8 zulegen soll, das kommt auch von Stardock und läßt einen die Kacheln individualisieren.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. November 2012)

Auch ich warte nun schon seit Tagen auf den WMC-Key. Auch eine erneute Anforderung brachte kein Ergebnis. Bisher kein Key.


----------



## Otep (27. November 2012)

Also ich vermisse den "alten Start" Button nicht... warum auch?
Das was ich oft brauche habe ich auf dem Desktop... den Rest habe ich auf Kacheln...

Habe es jetzt eine Woche und kann mich immer noch nicht beschweren... einen WMC-Key habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. November 2012)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auch ich warte nun schon seit Tagen auf den WMC-Key. Auch eine erneute Anforderung brachte kein Ergebnis. Bisher kein Key.


 


Otep schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt eine Woche und kann mich immer noch nicht beschweren... einen WMC-Key habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten...


Ist ja echt merkwürdig, ich hatten den WMC-Key bereits nach etwa 10 Minuten im Postfach, da hatte ich noch nicht mal Win8 bestellt...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2012)

Bei mir hats auch Tage gedauert bis er da war, nur Geduld


----------



## ryzen1 (28. November 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Frisch installiert oder update?
> Sehr viele Probleme unter Windows 8 sind auf Anti-Viren-Programme zurück zu führen.
> Deinstallieren und auf der Hersteller Hompage schauen ob ausdrücklich für Windows 8 frei gegeben.
> (nebenbei hat Win8 auch Anti-Virus integriert, muss man nicht mehr extra von MS herunterladen.)


 
Update, Bitdefender ist Windows 8 kompatibel.

Nach Installation des Bitdefenders wurde ja auch noch in der Firewall der Traffic angezeigt. Nach dem Neustart für ein Update. Nun gar nichts mehr. Habe Bitdefender auch nochmal neuinstalliert.


Das ein Anti-Virenprogramm auf Windows 8 vorinstalliert weiß ich natürlich. Aber ist wohl der Windows Defender nicht einmal halb so gut wie manch anderer freier Virenscanner.


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. November 2012)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> ...Das ein Anti-Virenprogramm auf Windows 8 vorinstalliert weiß ich natürlich. Aber ist wohl der Windows Defender nicht einmal halb so gut wie manch anderer freier Virenscanner.



Gibt es dazu objektive Testberichte, was die Erkennungsrate angeht? Oder ist das nur eine subjektive Einschätzung?


----------



## ryzen1 (28. November 2012)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu objektive Testberichte, was die Erkennungsrate angeht? Oder ist das nur eine subjektive Einschätzung?


 
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Sep/Okt 2012


Mir reicht eigentlich zu lesen, dass die Erkennungsrate von 0Day Schadsoftware ziemlich low ist um dann *für mich* sagen zu können, ich möchte dieses Programm nicht verwenden.


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. November 2012)

Wenn man Microsoft Security Essentials und den Defender aus Windows 8 gleich setzt und AV-TEST für unabhängig hält.

Der Windows 8 Defender scheint offensichtlich die gleiche Scan-Engine wie MSE zu benutzen.

Bei der Unabhängigkeit von AV-TEST sieht es da schon anders aus.


----------



## dertourist48 (29. November 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Ja das sollte moglich sein da der key dann automatisch deaktiviert wird wenn er 2x aktiviert sein sollte. Heist auf pc a ist linzenzkey a in benutzung. Pc b ist auch linzenz key a aktiviert, somit wird er auf pc a deaktiviert da du ja auf pc b als letztes aktiviert hast


 
Also irgendwie klappt das so nicht.Der tut den key nicht akzeptieren((


----------



## dertourist48 (29. November 2012)

Oh oh....habe gerade ne andere Fehlermeldung bekommen,das der Key für eine neue neuinstallation nicht gültig sei,sonder nur bei einer Aktualisierung.Würde das heißen,ich müsste erst mal Windows 7 installieren und dann Windows 8 , damit er den Key nimmt?

Ah man..ich bin müde und Haue mich erst mal aufs Ohr.Gute n8


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. November 2012)

dertourist48 schrieb:


> Oh oh....habe gerade ne andere Fehlermeldung bekommen,das der Key für eine neue neuinstallation nicht gültig sei,sonder nur bei einer Aktualisierung.Würde das heißen,ich müsste erst mal Windows 7 installieren und dann Windows 8 , damit er den Key nimmt?
> 
> Ah man..ich bin müde und Haue mich erst mal aufs Ohr.Gute n8


 Scheitert es bei der Aktivierung nach der Installation?


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

Hat alles geklappt. Habe win 7 installiert und anschliessend Windows 8 und  dann telefonisch aktiviert.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Dezember 2012)

dertourist48 schrieb:


> Hat alles geklappt. Habe win 7 installiert und anschliessend Windows 8 und  dann telefonisch aktiviert.


 
Bei der nächsten Neuinstallation, sollte dieser kleine Trick auch eine direkte Installation von Win 8 ermöglichen, ohne den Umweg. Dazu im Reg-Schlüssel:

_HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE

_> *MediaBootInstall *von *1* in _*0*_ ändern
> Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten starten und _*slmgr /rearm*_ ausführen
> Neustart                      

Danach sollte der Upgrade Key direkt aktivierbar sein .
MfG


----------



## dertourist48 (1. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt..das habe ich auch gemacht, allerdings gab es da immer Fehler bei den Updates. Der Support bestaetigte mir dies. Daher habe ich dann Win 7 und anschliessend Win 8 installiert. Sei es drum..nun ist alles erst mal gut.


----------



## RayasVati (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo leutz. hab win8 installiert mit einem test key. jetzt habe ich die originale und wenn ich den key ändern möchte (cmd.exe) nehmt er es nicht an. Kann mir jmd weiter helfen?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das hier? --> Windows 8 Upgrade auf leerer Festplatte clean installiert und aktiviert sich nicht


----------



## Marcusi (5. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, der Task Manager zeigt bei mir nie die richtige CPU Taktrate an..?  Was da los.  Also anstatt Zb 4 GHz steht dann 3.93 GHz.  

Fehler oder Feature...? 

LG


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist es bei euch so????

Jedes Mal nach einem Neustart muss ich für die Passworteingabe die NUM-Taste des Ziffernblocks betätigen, um die Zahlen des Passworts eingeben zu können.
Das hatte ich bei allen vorherigen Betriebssysteme noch nie!
Die Funktion im Bios, für das aktivieren des Numlocks beim booten ist aktiviert!

Es gibt wohl auch den Registryeintrag, das der Numlock nach dem Start von Windows aktiviert wird - nach einer Neuinstallation ist dieses in der Registry deaktiviert!
Ändere ich aber die Registry, funktioniert das nur bei einem Neustart und nicht bei einem Rechnerstart... ist zum verzweifeln!!!


----------



## Marcusi (5. Dezember 2012)

Ne damit hab ich keine Probleme.  

Würde eher auf eine Fehler am board,  BIOS, bzw uefi tippen.  

LG


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

Was heißt das dann genau? Auf Biosupdate warten?

Wenn ich das schnelle herunterfahren des Rechners deaktiviere, funktioniert auch ein Systemstart mit aktiviertem NumLock.
Wenn ich diese Funktion wieder aktiviere, ist der NumLock bei einem Systemstart wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Scroll (6. Dezember 2012)

Marcusi schrieb:


> Sagt mal, der Task Manager zeigt bei mir nie die richtige CPU Taktrate an..?  Was da los.  Also anstatt Zb 4 GHz steht dann 3.93 GHz.
> 
> Fehler oder Feature...?
> 
> LG



Im prozessor overclocking thread die anleitung zum thema ubertakten steht drin das es evtl mit der tdp deiner cpu was zu tun hat, z.B. Das du mit den 3,93ghz noch in den 95tdp stehst und mit 4ghz z.B. Nicht mehr, vllt hilft dir das ja um auf die losung zu kommen


----------



## Neion (9. Dezember 2012)

leute, gibt es eine möglichkeit die usb rate der maus unter windows 8 zu erhöhen ? bei windows 7 hat das noch problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Dezember 2012)

meinst du die übetragungsgeschwindigkeit vom usb kabel der maus?


----------



## Neion (9. Dezember 2012)

ja genau, meine läuft unter windows 8 nur mit 125 MHz aber unter windows 7 mit 1000 MHz, das heißt ich habe unter windows 7 eine flüssigere Mausbewegung. gerade bei spielen ist das gut.


----------



## Daniel007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann ich den Outlook 2010 Kalender mit dem Kachel Kalender von Windows 8 synchronisieren?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand warum Amazon Windows 8 Pro Upgrade nicht mehr verkauft?
Gestern war es noch für 52€ gelistet, heute ist Amazon garnicht mehr gelistet, auch nicht als Liefertermin unbekannt oder so, sondern die verkaufen es garnicht mehr.

Windows 8 Pro Upgrade 32/64 Bit: Amazon.de: Software

Soll doch erst ab 31.1.12 teurer werden.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Dezember 2012)

..hast du Media Markt in der Nähe? Da kostet es 50.-€.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

Wieso nicht für 30€ runterladen? --> Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows


----------



## OctoCore (16. Dezember 2012)

Das will nicht jeder runterladen - die Version darf nicht geschäftlich genutzt werden, nur privat.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt gibs die wieder für 51,90€ bei Amazon.

MM ist bei mir in erreichbarer nähe. Werde es mir nächsten Monat bestellen, oder bei MM kaufen.
Zum runterladen, ich würde bei Windows gerne die (diesmal auch sehr schöne Hülle) zuhause haben.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

Hab heute Win8 als Update installiert und hat auch alles super geklappt und die Einstellungen und persönlicheb daten sind noch da  Jetzt wollte ich mal die APPs auf der Metro seite ausprobieren ab da tut sich nix wen ich die apps öffne 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Für viele Apps brauchst Du ein Microsoft Live-Konto. Hast Du eines angelegt?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Live Konto geht da nichts mehr. Ist genauso wie bei den anderen auch.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Dezember 2012)

Beim einrichten nach der installation hab ich mich eingelogt ja. Siehe bild wie stell ich das ein das die apps Zugriff bekommen!?


----------



## Pikachu0077 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte schon Windows 8 Pro drauf, doch nach diversen Problemen
bei Spielen (Bluescreen) habe ich es wieder gelöscht 
was ich bei Windows 7 nie hatte.
Die sollen es erstmal fertig entwickeln und nicht die Kunden
als Beta - Tester benutzen und dafür muß man auch noch bezahlen.
Komisch ist nur das ich die beta von Windows 8 schon benutzt habe 
und die selben Spiele ohne Probleme gelaufen sind.

Mfg
    Pikachu0077


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Dezember 2012)

Berechtigung hat die app warum kann ich aber nichts einstellen in der app!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Dezember 2012)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Windows 8 Pro drauf, doch nach diversen Problemen
> bei Spielen (Bluescreen) habe ich es wieder gelöscht
> was ich bei Windows 7 nie hatte.
> Die sollen es erstmal fertig entwickeln und nicht die Kunden
> ...


 
Windows 8 wird nichts mit den Problemen zutun haben. Hättest mal die Bluescreens analysiert


----------



## Whitcomb (23. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Kurze Frage am Rande.
Haben hier auch einige ein Problem mit dem aktuellen Nvidea Treiber ?
Nachdem ich ihn installiert hatte und den Pc neugestartet hatte, durfte ich die schöne Bekannschaft mit dem Win8 Blackscreen machen.
Die einzige Lösung war, das ganze System nochmal platt zu machen und neu aufzusetzen.
Ziemlich nervig und deprimierend für den Einstieg ins neue Windows.


----------



## versus01091976 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ne hatte ich nicht.

Meine erfahrung nach fast 3 Monaten Windows 8 Nutzung

Bin wieder zurück zu Win 7, weil ich absolut keine Vorteile entdecke. Die <ex Metro Oberfläche ist viel umständlicher. Man muss erstmal viele Einstellungen machen damit sich alles so öffnet wie man will. Meine Apps konnte ich nicht Updaten, hat er verweigert. Viele Programme und Games machen noch Probleme. Schneller als Windows 7 ist es auch nicht. 

Ein Windows was keiner braucht in meinen Augen. Dazu läuft Win 7 viel stabiler hier


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich ganz anderer Meinung. Ich sehe kein Grund wieder zurückzuwechseln. 

- Klar schneller als Win7 
- Metro Oberfläche wird ein großer Gewinn wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat
- Viele gute Änderung wie zum Beispiel der Explorer oder der Taskmanager
- besserer Multi-Monitor support
- alle Spiele laufen bei mir ohne Probleme
- alle meine Programme laufen ohne Probleme 
- Stabil wie Win7 

Ich vermisse lediglich Aero Glass, aber das ist kein Feature was ich unbedingt brauche.


----------



## versus01091976 (23. Dezember 2012)

wo ist das bitte klar schneller als windows 7? der schnelle start wird auch nur vorgetäuscht. deine meinung. ich bin anderer. dazu finde ich das design absolut hässlich.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. Dezember 2012)

versus01091976 schrieb:


> wo ist das bitte klar schneller als windows 7? der schnelle start wird auch nur vorgetäuscht. deine meinung. ich bin anderer. dazu finde ich das design absolut hässlich.


 
Bei mir läuft Win 8 auf meinen HDDs flüssiger als Win 7 und fühlt sich damit deutlich schneller an. Das Speichermanagment wurde dramatisch verbessert, bei FF mit zig Tabs und 2 virtuellen Maschinen und anderem Stuff ist immer noch RAM (8 GB) übrig. Bei Win 7 war das ein latentes Drama, vor allem wenn man verschiedene Maschinen immer wieder pausiert und neustartet. Teste jetzt seit gut 3 Monaten und will nicht mehr zurück. Spiele die ich zocke laufen wie unter Win 7, bisher keine größeren Probleme .
Design ist immer Ansichtssache und glücklicherweise nicht in Stein gemeißelt, gibt schon die ersten invertierten Themes und anderes. Das hat bei Win 7 auch alles etwas gedauert.


----------



## FrozenLayer (23. Dezember 2012)

versus01091976 schrieb:


> Ne hatte ich nicht.
> Meine erfahrung nach fast 3 Monaten Windows 8 Nutzung
> Bin  wieder zurück zu Win 7, weil ich absolut keine Vorteile entdecke. Die  <ex Metro Oberfläche ist viel umständlicher. Man muss erstmal viele  Einstellungen machen damit sich alles so öffnet wie man will. Meine Apps  konnte ich nicht Updaten, hat er verweigert. Viele Programme und Games  machen noch Probleme. Schneller als Windows 7 ist es auch nicht.
> Ein Windows was keiner braucht in meinen Augen. Dazu läuft Win 7 viel stabiler hier





versus01091976 schrieb:


> wo ist das bitte klar schneller als windows 7? der schnelle start wird auch nur vorgetäuscht. deine meinung. ich bin anderer. dazu finde ich das design absolut hässlich.


Na? Haben wir uns langsam mal entschieden?



versus01091976 schrieb:


> so habe es jetzt mal verglichen.  identische hardware beide bs frisch installiert. zunbd der laptop mit  win 8 läuft deutlich smoother und schneller.





versus01091976 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also ich will nichts mehr anderes  haben als Win 8. Habe es jetzt auf 2 Lappis drauf die nochmal deutlich  flüssiger und schneller arbeiten als unter Win 7.


 


versus01091976 schrieb:


> Browser Firefox läuft deutlich schneller.  Seitenaufbau wirklich schneller. Dazu sgtarten Programme auch schneller.  Kopieren und endern geht auch schneller. Dazu ist die Akkulaufzeit  länger


----------



## Marcusi (24. Dezember 2012)

BAAAM:thumbup:


----------



## Spone (28. Dezember 2012)

ich hab da mal eine frage, wie ist es möglich seine eigenen mp3's die man nicht über xbox music gekauft hat zu "meine musik" hinzuzufügen?
mir werden lediglich die alben angezeigt die ich per xbox music gekauft  oder hinzugefügt habe aber ich finde keine möglichkeit meine anderen  alben (alle sauber getaggt) dort hinzuzufügen 
ich kann die lediglich über "datei öffnen" meine musik hören muss mich dafür aber jedesmal durch die ordner klicken und ich hätte die schon gerne alle in meiner bibliothek mit cover und tags


----------



## FrozenLayer (28. Dezember 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine frage, wie ist es möglich seine eigenen mp3's die man nicht über xbox music gekauft hat zu "meine musik" hinzuzufügen?
> mir werden lediglich die alben angezeigt die ich per xbox music gekauft  oder hinzugefügt habe aber ich finde keine möglichkeit meine anderen  alben (alle sauber getaggt) dort hinzuzufügen
> ich kann die lediglich über "datei öffnen" meine musik hören muss mich dafür aber jedesmal durch die ordner klicken und ich hätte die schon gerne alle in meiner bibliothek mit cover und tags


 Hast du denn den Ordner schon als weitere "Musik-Bibliothek" hinzugefügt? Die App guckt normalerweise an allen Orten, die vorher als Bibliothek mit Musik aufgenommen wurden. Dazu einfach Rechtsklick auf die Musikbibliothek im Explorer machen, im Kontextmenü auf Eigenschaften klicken und im neuen Fenster dann auf "Ordner hinzufügen..." klicken und den Speicherort deiner Musiksammlung in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## Spone (28. Dezember 2012)

mein musikordner war schon in der bibliothek, allerdings wurde nie etwas angezeigt
ich hab später noch mal den ordner entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt dann hat es geklappt
trotzdem danke


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab grad ein kleines Problem und eine Frage, ich habe mir gestern Win 8 Pro Upgrade geholt, habe es bei mir schon installiert, kann ich es jetzt noch problemlos auf einen anderen PC installieren?, bzw. kann ich es problemlos mehrmals neuinstallieren auf meinen PC. Hatte damals bei 7 das problemlos gemacht, bei Windows 8 habe ich jetzt aber etwas bedenken, da ich mein Windows Server 2012 nicht mehr aktivieren kann, da das Aktivierungslimit Überschritten ist, was ist denn das für ein kack?

Hatte Windows Server 2012 voher im Virtual PC mehrmals installiert, und jetzt mit HyperV unter Windows 8, allerdings meckert es jetzt mit Fehlercode 0xC004C008 rum, "Vom Aktivierungsserver wurde festgestellt, dass das Aktivierungslimit der Produkt Key überschritten ist.", seit wann hat Windows ein Aktivierungslimit?. 

Habe eine Dreamspark Lizienz, die ist jetzt nicht mehr aktivieren kann, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es jetzt aktivieren kann?

Edit: Ach, wie ich die Telephone Aktivierung vermisst habe, damit klappt es problemlos , die Dreamspark Liezenzen, enthalten nur 1 kostenlose Online-Aktivierung^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Dezember 2012)

M$ hätte gern aktivierungs limits ist aber nicht
Da hilft nur telefonieren

Und nein eine Windows Kopie eine Partition, mehrfach installs auf mehreren PC ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2012)

Oder über Dreamspark auch die 32bit-Versionen downloaden - so hat man dann noch Extra-Keys, die lassen sich ja auch mit 64Bit-Win verbraten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Oder über Dreamspark auch die 32bit-Versionen downloaden - so hat man dann noch Extra-Keys, die lassen sich ja auch mit 64Bit-Win verbraten.


 
Win 8 gibs nur mit Dreamspark Premium, hab nur Zugriff auf die ganzen Windows Server, SQL Server, Visual Studio (Pro).

Ich werde mal versuchen es auf den 2. PC per Telefone zu aktivieren, vielleicht sammelt sich mit der Zeit ja noch eine 2. Lizenz an wenn es nicht klappt. Habe ja auch 3x Vista, 2x Win 7, und eine 4 CPU Lizenz für Windows Server 2000.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Dezember 2012)

Leute, welcher Virenscanner bei Windows 8 ist denn zu empfehlen? Nutze eigentlich Kaspersky CBE 12, aber die läuft nich unter windows 8...
Windows defender? Avast? Was anderes?

Sollte die Akkulaufzeit möglichst wenig beeinflussen


----------



## onliner (29. Dezember 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Leute, welcher Virenscanner bei Windows 8 ist denn zu empfehlen? Nutze eigentlich Kaspersky CBE 12, aber die läuft nich unter windows 8...
> Windows defender? Avast? Was anderes?
> 
> Sollte die Akkulaufzeit möglichst wenig beeinflussen



Versuch mal avast


----------



## RGDunk (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich verzweifle.

Ich habe eine (BULK) Creative X-FI Extreme Fidelity (Titanium???) 

Unter win7 64 Bit, habe ich alles wunderbar installiert bekommen ohne Zicken.

Jetzt habe ich mir eine nagelneue Version win8, als komplette Neuinstallation
drauf gemacht, und hier wird zwar die Soundkarte Automatisch erkannt, aber 
nur als High Definition Soundkarte.

Und somit kann ich keinnerlei DTS oder Anwendersoftware installieren, da die immer sagen
"Keine Unterstütze Hardware gefunden"

- habe mich durch viel Foren durchgekämpft
- Habe PAX und Creative Beta Driver der neuesten Versionen ausprobiert
- habe immer Win8 mit ausgeschaltetem signiertem Treiber Modus gestartet

Ich kann die Karte manuell unter Systemsteuerung aufrufen, Treiber manuell installieren und er
erkennt Sie und sagt auch das alles i.O. ist und das ich Neu starten soll. Das mache ich dann
aber dann steht unter Systemsteuerung das bekannte gelbe Ausrufezeichen und Fehler Code 10.

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter!

Weiss jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Dezember 2012)

ja so ist eben craative (miesester treiber support von allen) nativer treiber geht aber mehr nicht
miene betagte xfii xtrme gamer bekommt auch keine software für die erweiterungen ans laufen aber sound geht nativ sogar mit EAX


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir heute, weils im Angebot war, das Speedlink Medusa NX USB 7.1 Sorround Headset gekauft !
Problem: er kann den Treiber nicht installieren, egal obs der auf der CD ist, der von der speedlink.com Website, ob mit Kompabilität zu W7 oder W XP .. egal er sagt immer das (siehe Link) !
Was kann ich da jetzt machen, denn vorher habe ich kein Sorround und die Lautstärke ist zu hoch !??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir heute, weils im Angebot war, das Speedlink Medusa NX USB 7.1 Sorround Headset gekauft !
> Problem: er kann den Treiber nicht installieren, egal obs der auf der CD ist, der von der speedlink.com Website, ob mit Kompabilität zu W7 oder W XP .. egal er sagt immer das (siehe Link) !
> ...


Leider bist du mit Speedlink nicht gut beraten was Support angeht. Die haben schon mit Windows 7 und ihren Gamepads gravierende Probleme bzw. bringen keine Treiber raus. Kann dir da leider nicht helfen, vielleicht solltest du das Headset zurückbringen. Im Hifi-Unterforum kann man dir vielleicht bei einer besseren Alternative fürs Geld helfen.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Leider bist du mit Speedlink nicht gut beraten was Support angeht. Die haben schon mit Windows 7 und ihren Gamepads gravierende Probleme bzw. bringen keine Treiber raus. Kann dir da leider nicht helfen, vielleicht solltest du das Headset zurückbringen. Im Hifi-Unterforum kann man dir vielleicht bei einer besseren Alternative fürs Geld helfen.


 
Nice, ja dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig !


----------



## HeadHunter221 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch am verzweifeln, seit knapp 12 Stunden versuche ich Windows 8 auf meinem Samsung 700Z5A zu installieren. 
Vorgestern habe ich meine neue SSD (Samsung 840 Pro) ohne Probleme verbaut und den Arbeitsspeicher von 8 auf 12GB aufgerüstet. 
Die Windows 8 Installation läuft von einem USB-Stick, alles läuft Reibungslos bis zu dem Punkt an dem das Notebook neustartet. Nach dem neustartet leuchtet das Display in Abständen von 4 Sekunden auf, die HDD leuchtet zu dem Zeitpunkt kurz. Dies passiert egal welche Version ich installiere oder ob ich den Stick eingesteckt lasse oder nicht. Kann mir jemand von euch helfen, oder hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Berechtigung hat die app warum kann ich aber nichts einstellen in der app!?


 
Das Problem besteht immer noch kann mir da keiner helfen?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (16. Januar 2013)

Langsam geht mir W8 echt auf die Nerven ...  

Wie kann ich das wieder einrichten, neuinstallieren ?

Nien, das ist keine "Paint-Kunst", sondern die PC-Einstellungen !


----------



## Marcusi (16. Januar 2013)

Wooot warum ist so dunkel ?  


Ich habe das in 2 monaten win 8 noch nicht gesehen . Stell doch mal im desktop alles auf original aussehen um. Hast du das thema geändert. .? 

Lg


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. Januar 2013)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Langsam geht mir W8 echt auf die Nerven ...
> 
> Wie kann ich das wieder einrichten, neuinstallieren ?
> 
> Nien, das ist keine "Paint-Kunst", sondern die PC-Einstellungen !


 
Hast du irgendwelche Bedienungshilfen wie hoher Kontrast oder sowas eingestellt oder kannst das überprüfen? :O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Januar 2013)

Weis jemand wie man den Spam von Microsoft deaktivieren kann das Windows 8 draußen ist?. Bekomme andauernd so eine Mail mit einen Rabatt Code für Windows 8 Pro Download für 15€, ich habe es doch berreits als Box


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (17. Januar 2013)

Marcusi schrieb:


> Wooot warum ist so dunkel ?
> 
> 
> Ich habe das in 2 monaten win 8 noch nicht gesehen . Stell doch mal im desktop alles auf original aussehen um. Hast du das thema geändert. .?
> ...


 
Hab alles zurückgestellt, ändert sich aber nix .. 



> Hast du irgendwelche Bedienungshilfen wie hoher Kontrast oder sowas eingestellt oder kannst das überprüfen? :O



Bedienungshilfen ?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Januar 2013)

Hey ,  hab mal eine Frage zur Lizenz von Windows 8 (Pro, Upgrade Edition). 
Ist diese Lizenz genauso wie die Windows 7 OEM Upgrade Lizenz?, also problemlos neuinstallieren bei anderer Hardware (also neuer PC, alte Version gelöscht). Kann ich Windows 8 (in meinen Fall , das Upgrade aus den Laden (Windows 8 Pro Upgrade), so oft wie ich will (nachdem sich Windows wie die vorgänger selbstzerstört hat, oder ich meine Hardware ändere) problemlos neuinstallieren?, die Installation wird durch die Formation restlos gelöscht und überspielt mit einer neuen Installation.

Im Internet hab ich keine genaue Antwort gefunden, wisst ihr hier eine?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

Es kann bei einer Neuinstallation zu Problemen bei der Aktivierung kommen. Aber das kann man umgehen: Windows 8 Upgrade auf leerer Festplatte clean installiert und aktiviert sich nicht


----------



## DaEda (17. Januar 2013)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Hab alles zurückgestellt, ändert sich aber nix ..
> 
> 
> 
> Bedienungshilfen ?



Servus,

das schaut mir nach hohem Kontrast aus. Probier mal die Tastenkombination ALT+SHIFT+DRUCK

Gruße aus M. Indersdorf


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich nicht gehabt, hab gleich einen Clean Install im UEFI Modus bei der Installation gemacht, gab keine Probleme.
Dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (18. Januar 2013)

DaEda schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das schaut mir nach hohem Kontrast aus. Probier mal die Tastenkombination ALT+SHIFT+DRUCK
> 
> Gruße aus M. Indersdorf


 
ich hab W8 einfach "aufgefrischt" .. so stands zumindestens in den Einstellungen 
Jetzt siehts wieder in Ordnung aus, aber muss halt alles neuinstallieren


----------



## Vedder73 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eben das Upgradeangebot von 29,90€ wahrgenommen. (Upgrade von Vista Home Premium auf Win8 pro)
Nun hab ich leider nicht aufgepasst und habe die 32bit Version erwischt, weil mein Vista noch 32bit war.
Was nun?
Kann ich mit meinem Upgrade-Key und einem Win8 Datenträger eine Neuinstallation auf 64bit machen?
Oder muss ich erst mit Vista 64bit Datenträger neuinstallieren und dann mit dem Upgrade-Key upgraden auf Win8 pro 64bit?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Bei Windows 7 hat das funktioniert, dass man mit einem 32bit Key auch eine 64-bit Version aktivieren konnte. Daher  vermute ich, dass es bei Windows 8 auch funktioniert.


----------



## Vedder73 (20. Januar 2013)

Von Windows 7 kenn ichs auch so, aber ich weiß nicht wie "vollwertig" dieser Upgradekey ist!?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Du kannst mit dem Upgrade Key schon eine Neuinstallation aktivieren. Manchmal kann es Probleme geben, die kann man aber umgehen: Windows 8 Upgrade auf leerer Festplatte clean installiert und aktiviert sich nicht


----------



## Vedder73 (20. Januar 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank,
ich probiere das demnächst aus und werde nochmal berichten...


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Techki (20. Januar 2013)

Funktionieren Die Programme die auf Windows 7 laufen auch auf W8 ? 
Mir geht es um das Tool mit dem man die Spannungen bei der 7970 DCII ändern kann .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Januar 2013)

Also MSI Afhterburner geht bei mir.
Bis jetzt ging auch jedes Programm welches unter 7 lief, auch unter 8 bei mir.


----------



## joshi222 (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich brauche dringend hilfe.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem meinen 1. Laptop (Win8) zugelegt. nun habe ich jedoch das Problem das bei manchen spielen eine Fehlermeldung kommt :/
Blackshot (Direkt nach start): sie waren zu lange inaktiv. Bitte starten sie das spiel neu.
Wolfteam (nach ca. 3min.):Es wurde eine Hackdatei gefunden wolfteam schlisst sich in 5..4..3..2..1.. .
Project Blackout (nach ca.4 Runden):Es kommt während dem ladebildschirm ein "düüüüd" und es läd nichtmehr.
Dies ist bei fast allen Spielen das waren nur ein paar Beispiele.


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 

Lg joshi222


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2013)

Probier mal einen anderen Browser (teste mal Chrome, mit Google wird alles besser^^). 
Oder hol dir "richtige" Spiele, wie BF3, CS:GO, TF2...


----------



## joshi222 (22. Januar 2013)

Habe ich gerade versucht am Browser liegt es nicht :/


----------



## Vedder73 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mich ja nochmal melden...
Die Neuinstallation von einer Windows 8 Pro 64bit DVD war überhaupt kein Problem
Der Upgrade-Key hat sowohl für die Installation funktioniert und Windows war auch sofort automatisch aktiviert.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2013)

Super, dass alles funktioniert hat


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt etwas im Forum rumgesucht und entweder nicht gefunden wonach ich suchte oder es gibt es nicht. Ich habe zwei Vista Versionen, eine vom Laptop und eine gekaufte. Nun würde ich die beide gerne zu Win 8 upgraden, geht das auch ohne die jeweilige Vista Version installiert zu haben?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2013)

...jaaaa es geht.


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

Okay, danke schonmal. Und wie?  Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2013)

...find es im Mo nicht, da gibt es einen Trick.....
zurück gehen auf Seite 48.....suchen ......

http://deskmodder.de/wiki/index.php...te_clean_installiert_und_aktiviert_sich_nicht


----------



## StefanStg (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Ich hätte mal eine frage kann ich die Win8 Upgrade DVD auch auf einen USB Stick installieren. Sowie man es mit Win7 auch machen konnte. Wenn es geht welches Programm nehme ich damit ich die DVD auf den speichern kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2013)

Genau das gleiche Tool, einfach mit dem hier:

Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## StefanStg (30. Januar 2013)

Das Programm habe ich schon. Meine eins wo ich die DVD auf den PC als ISO Datei speichern kann


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

UltraISO - Download - CHIP Online

ISO Workshop - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## StefanStg (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt spammst du da auch noch rein. Danke Softy


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich hatte die Links noch in der Zwischenablage 

Bitte schön


----------



## pr1nz1p (31. Januar 2013)

Moin, habe gerade das Windows 8 "Upgrade" (vorher auf DVD gebrannt) auf nem frisch zusammengebauten Rechner installiert, und ich habe sofort 2 Fragen:
Wenn ich die ASRock DVD einlege und die Treiber installieren will, kommt "Access Violation at Address 00433D27 in module "ASRSetup.exe" Read of address 00000008". Kann mir wer helfen? Oder muss ich die MB DVD beim Booten installieren und dann W8 neu draufmachen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Januar 2013)

Wäre gut zuwissen welches Board du verbaut hast.
Lade mal die neusten Treiber für Windows 8 runter von der Asrock Seite.


----------



## pr1nz1p (31. Januar 2013)

ASRock B75 Pro.

Danke, das Versuch ich morgen mal

Edit: Und was auch sehr komisch ist, die Auflösung scheint sehr unscharf und trotz eingestellter 1920x1080 wird nicht mein ganzer Bildschirm ausgefüllt? Woran kann das liegen? Hab die Grafikkartentreiber eigentlich schon installiert..


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2013)

Hab am letzten Tag noch zugeschlagen und auch Win8pro für 30 gekauft und find es eigentlich super, aber es muss eindeutig noch einiges gemacht werden damit mehr in der MetroUi startet.
Wie kann man den Windows Mediaplayer auf der Metrooberfläche ausführen? 
Wenn das nicht geht, was sehr dumm wäre von MS, gibt's dann einen guten Musikplayer den ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Das geht einfach:

Auf der Metro-Oberfläche rechts klicken --> unten links "alle Apps" anklicken" --> rechtsklick auf "Windows Media Player" --> An "Start" anheften


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2013)

Hast mich anscheinend falsch verstanden. 
Ich will das er in der MetroUi startet und nicht auf dem Desktop.
Wie beim Internetexplorer, den kannst es ja auch auf der MetroUi oder wie gewohnt auf dem Desktop ausführen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Februar 2013)

Der WMP selbst ist eine Desktop-App. Du kannst aber mit der Xbox-Music-App auch Mp3s abspielen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2013)

Ah, super. Dachte man kann da nur Musik kaufen THX
So langsam aber sicher wird's immer besser


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Februar 2013)

@Soldat0815...hast du "Systemwiederherstellung" an? Nachdem ich mit dieser Funktion 3x auf die Nase gefallen bin, ist Win7 wieder aktiv bei mir.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich an. Habs auch schon mal benutzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2013)

...ja einmal ging es auch bei mir...aber dann....


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung habs danach eh nochmal zurück gesetzt weil's nicht mein Problem gelöst hat :p Bei Win7 hab ich die immer ausgeschalten weil ich die nie brauch. Wenn dann setz ich neu auf oder bei win8 eben zurück setzen.
Find die Metro Oberfläche so nach und nach immer geiler und muss sagen jetzt wo ichs eingerichtet habe echt cool.


----------



## marquee1 (5. Februar 2013)

Windows 8 ist in manchen Teilen echt seltsam designed. Z.B., dass die Apps sich automatisch schlafen legen wenn man in eine andere App switched oder zum Desktop.
Schaue gerade Fernsehen mit der Zattoo app und will Hörfernsehen draus machen und halt nebenbei ein bisserl am Desktop herummachen während die App im Hintergrund läuft aber Pustekuchen. In dem Moment in dem die Zattoo-App den Fokus verliert, schaltet sie sich ab.
Wie kann man eigentlich so einen Scheiß zusammenbasteln, dass diese Apps nicht im Hintergrund weiterlaufen können? Bei so einem Mist muss Windows 8 ja floppen.

Seitlich pinnen kann ich die App auch nicht, weil die Graka mit 1280x800 läuft und das ja erst ab 1360 möglich ist. Ich sehe noch viel, nein sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Verbesserungsnotwendigkeiten bei Windows 8. Wenn es so bleibt ist es vielen Stellen ziemlicher Schrott.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Februar 2013)

Also XBox Musik läuft im Hintergrund weiter. 
Ein Fernsehprogramm ist halt mit Bild ansonsten kannst ja auch Radio hören....
Denke so werden die gedacht haben.
Wie kann ich eine App seitlich Anpinnen?


----------



## marquee1 (6. Februar 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ein Fernsehprogramm ist halt mit Bild ansonsten kannst ja auch Radio hören....


Du würdest dich sicher auch freuen wenn dein Fernseher sich jedes Mal ausschaltete wenn du nicht hinschaust. Mann, mann, mann. Dass wir das Jahr 2013 schreiben scheint bei Microsoft mit Windows 8 nicht angekommen zu sein. Von einem Computer erwarte ich, dass er das macht was ich will und nicht anders herum, zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Jatzt kann man nur hoffen, dass Zattoo das Ding falsch programmiert hat. Wenn es aber seitens Windows 8 nur so geht, dann ist das für Windows 8, das ja für Consumer gedacht ist und für Tablets zum Konsumieren von Inhalten "optimiert" wurde, ein megafail.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eine App seitlich Anpinnen?


Das geht erst ab einer Auflösung von 1360x768 oder waren es 1366, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr.  (Was hat sich Microsoft da schon wieder dabei gedacht um Gottes Willen) und dazu greifst du die App am oberen Bildschrimrand als ob du sie schließen willst. Aber ziehst sie eben nicht ganz bis runter sondern nur bis zur Mitte vom Bildschirm bis da so ein schwarzer vertikaler Balken erscheint. Dann kannst du loslassen und deine App ist seitlich gepinnt bzw. gesplittet.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Gibt es Tweaks bzw Möglichkeiten die alles was (bei Metro) mit Facebook bzw Socialmediakram zu tun haben rausschmeißt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Februar 2013)

Wo ist da was von Facebook usw? Ich seh da nix.


----------



## Atma (8. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es Tweaks bzw Möglichkeiten die alles was (bei Metro) mit Facebook bzw Socialmediakram zu tun haben rausschmeißt?


Windows 8 hat weder Facebook, Twitter, Google+ oder sonstige Social Media Plattformen integriert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2013)

Es sei denn man holt sich ein Zugemüllten Fertig-PC / Notebook 

Echt schlimm was manche Firmen mit dem OS machen, letztens auf Arbeit nen recht schneller Notebook (i7) mit Windows 8 gehabt...man war das langsam bzw hat ewig gebraucht zum hochfahren, soviel Zeug im Autostart....Da müsste ich als erstes gleich mal frisch aufsetzen


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2013)

marquee1 schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist in manchen Teilen echt seltsam designed. Z.B., dass die Apps sich automatisch schlafen legen wenn man in eine andere App switched oder zum Desktop.
> Schaue gerade Fernsehen mit der Zattoo app und will Hörfernsehen draus machen und halt nebenbei ein bisserl am Desktop herummachen während die App im Hintergrund läuft aber Pustekuchen. In dem Moment in dem die Zattoo-App den Fokus verliert, schaltet sie sich ab.
> Wie kann man eigentlich so einen Scheiß zusammenbasteln, dass diese Apps nicht im Hintergrund weiterlaufen können? Bei so einem Mist muss Windows 8 ja floppen.
> 
> Seitlich pinnen kann ich die App auch nicht, weil die Graka mit 1280x800 läuft und das ja erst ab 1360 möglich ist. Ich sehe noch viel, nein sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Verbesserungsnotwendigkeiten bei Windows 8. Wenn es so bleibt ist es vielen Stellen ziemlicher Schrott.


 
Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man da streiten aber auf einer mobilen Plattform würdest du dich freuen wenn sich solche Apps im Hintergrund schlafen legen. Ansonsten steht es dir frei, ein OS zu verwenden das deinen Ansprüchen genügt. Vielleicht findest du ja eins das macht was du willst...


----------



## marquee1 (27. Februar 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man da streiten aber auf einer mobilen Plattform würdest du dich freuen wenn sich solche Apps im Hintergrund schlafen legen. Ansonsten steht es dir frei, ein OS zu verwenden das deinen Ansprüchen genügt. Vielleicht findest du ja eins das macht was du willst...


Also ist das wieder ein weiterer Punkt bei dem Windows 8 konsequent an den Bedürfnissen der mobilen Kundschaft ausgelegt wurde obwohl es bei den meisten auf dem Desktop läuft? Dann ist das ja noch unsinniger designed als man sich vorstellen kann.
Davon abgesehen freue ich mich auch auf einer mobilen Plattform nicht wenn ich z.B. mit Zattoo Musikvideos anhören und gleichzeitig im Internet surfen will und es einfach nicht geht oder wenn ich auf Youtube irgendein Bedienungstutorial laufen lassen möchte während ich gleichzeitig die Schritte dazu am Computer ausführe. Es ist wieder mal eine Frage dessen ob man dem Nutzer die Wahl lässt oder nicht. Ich bin der Meinung der Nutzer kennt sein Anwendungsszenario besser als Microsoft dies vorher sehen kann und daher sollte er die Wahl haben.
Es ist übrigens auch lästig, dass die Metro apps im Hintergrund nicht vollständig starten können. Wenn man auf einem langsamen System z.B. den Store aufruft muss man warten bis dieser vollständig geladen ist. Man kann nicht nebenbei noch schnell zu einer anderen App oder zum Desktop wechseln und der Store lädt im Hintergrund, nein, man muss schön das Startbildchen anstarren und warten. Das ist weder zeitgemäß noch sonderlich intelligent gelöst und man hätte das deutlich besser machen können.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2013)

Hab momentan ein kleines Problem, mein Board war wegen eine Defekts (dachte ich zumindest) bei Mindfactory, war nicht defekt und es wurde die neuste UEFI Version draufgespielt (1.70). Nun habe ich das Problem das ich mit meiner alten Windows 8 Pro x64 Installation das Problem habe, das er verdammt lange lädt, so 1-2 Minuten!!!, vorher waren es 20 Sekunden. Unter Windows selber läuft alles schnell und wie gewohnt. 

Allerdings ist mir bei BF3 und Far Cry 3 der PC abgestürtzt.
Die Änderungen die vorgenommen wurden war nur das neue UEFI, und einbau einer 2. Radeon 7850.

Board: Asrock 970 Extreme 3 (UEFI 1.70)
CPU: FX-8120
Ram: 1x8GB DDR3 1333
Grakas: 2xRadeon 7850 (von Sapphire und XFX, je 1GB vRam Edi.)

Habe das OEM Bootlogo im UEFI schon deaktiviert (Dann hat man statt den Text beim Starten ein Bild von Asrock), danach kam der Windows 8 Bootscreen, aber statt Windows Logo mit Asrock Logo, das problem, damit startete Windows garnicht.

Fast Boot hatte ich kurz aktiviert, das brauchte nur das ich kein Bild mehr bekam, half nur Clear Cmos. 

Mit den Spielen könnte vielleicht auch mit fehlerhafter Benutzung von denen Zusammen hängen, bei BF3 habe ich beim Laden draufgedrückt, öffnete sich, dann hab ich Alt+Tab gedrückt und hing sich auf. Bei Far Cry 3 wollte ich die Grafikeinstellungen ändern, hing sich auf.

Hilft evt. eine Neuinstallation?

Edit: CS:GO mit hösten Einstellungen läuft perfekt mit 120-170fps


----------



## Gohrbi (1. März 2013)

...das Problem, dass Win8 der Meinung ist zig Minuten zum Start zu brauchen kenn ich auch.
Ich hatte da die Funktion der "Systemwiederherstellung" nutzen müssen, da Fehler auftraten.
Die Folge war ewige Zeiten zum Start. 2x das Ganze gehabt und es blieb nur die
Neuinstallierung des Systems. Leider. 
Mit dem UEFI Update kann es nichts zu tun haben....habe mittlerweile 3x das UEFI Update gemacht und ohne Probleme.

...jaaa und mit dem "Affengriff" zum Taskmanager zu kommen ist reine Glückssache aus BF3. Beim 1. mal springt es wieder gleich ins Spiel
und gleich ein 2.mal hinterher, dann könnte es klappen. Win8 stellt sich da bockig.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. März 2013)

Versuche grad Windows 8 zu neu installieren, aber er lädt den setup ewig und DVD laufwerrk arbeitet nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. März 2013)

...im UEFI alles richtig? DVD...HDD/SSD? Was für´n Win8, den Upgrade? Da hab ich erst Win7 drunter geschmissen und dann den Upgrade...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. März 2013)

Upgrade, ließ sich auch ohne installueren. Hab von der DVD nach 3 Minuten laden das setup starten können, nun lädt er seit 5 Minuten.
Hab die Standort Einstellungen grad geladen, half nix.

Edit: Fehler gefunden, seit den Update von 1.60 auf 1.7 ist Standard Sata Mode: IDE, hab auch AHCI umgestellt und läuft.


----------



## wuschi (4. April 2013)

kann ich windows starter oder windows vista 32bit als upgrade lizenz für windows 8 upgrade 64bit wenn ich es wie hier beschrieben Mit der Windows 8 Upgrade eine Neuinstallation durchführen instalier benutzen?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. April 2013)

...also 64er bit auf 32bit upgraden geht nicht.

Installiere Win8 normal, DVD einlegen, Installation laden lassen, dann "benutzerdefiniert" die Partition platt machen lassen, 
neu einrichten macht Win8 selber. 100MB ein Teil und den Rest für sich als C. Normal installieren lassen...fertig.

Selbst die Aktivierung hat Win8 still und leise selbst erledigt.


----------



## wuschi (4. April 2013)

so wie ich deine antwort schlussfolgere brauch ich ansich garkeine andere lizenz um upzugraden die windows 8 upgrade lizenz reicht??


----------



## Gohrbi (4. April 2013)

...ja, gleich am Anfang mußt du den Schlüssel eingeben und fertig.


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

dumme Frage wie bekomm ich beim Upgrade alle Daten rüber hab nur ne 60GB SSD und wenn dort einmal Win7 drauf war dann isses schlecht mit min. 20GB freier Platz


----------



## Gohrbi (4. April 2013)

...ja beim "upgrade" bleibt Win.old drauf. Kann man aber dann löschen. Hatte auch ne 64er zuerst dafür.
Das reicht, wenn du nicht zuviel anderes drauf hast. Mein Win8 allein hat 21,6 GB. Wenn du die Daten weiter willst, dann lösche nachher Win.old.
Aber warum machst du nicht NUR Win8 drauf? Da reicht es lange. Daten sichern und dann wieder in die neue Win8 reipacken.


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

ja mein ich ja beim Setup kommt sachen um die sie sich noch kümmern müssen und dort steht min. 20GB freier platz


----------



## Gohrbi (4. April 2013)

..hast du keinne HDD zum sichern und dann wieder rüber packen?
Ich habe es mir angewöhnt alles dann komplett neu zu machen.
Ausnahme die jetzige Samsung 840....da konnte ich mit dem Samsung Tool umziehen...in 6 min und alle Daten waren auf der neuen SSD.
Selbst die Verknüpfungen waren übernommen.


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

Ok dann wird's neu gemacht

abe rich hab keine DVD wo Win 8 daruf is und das hat sich jetz die dateien gezogen also ist es unmöglich die 20GB frei zu bekommen


----------



## Gohrbi (5. April 2013)

...was hat sich Win für Dateien geholt? Du hast nen Download Win8? Von dem Download ne
ISO DVD machen. Was hast du sonst noch auf der SSD?


----------



## moboKiller (5. April 2013)

auf der SSD hab ich sonst nur Benchmarks also mit anderen Worten nix was wirklich ums verrecken wichtig wäre


----------



## Gohrbi (5. April 2013)

...und Win8 will da nicht drauf?


----------



## Vedder73 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze ja tapfer nebenbei Windows 8 und habe mit "Start 8" für 5€ und Rainmeter mir einen für mich bedienbaren "Desktopmode" gebaut. 
Mein Wunsch an Microsoft wäre ein klare Trennung zwischen Desktop- und Touchbetrieb. Den Metroscreen brauche ich in der Form wirklich nicht...
Einige Apps hätte ich gern als Gadgets auf meinem Desktop, das wärs aber auch schon...
Darum statt Windows "Blue" ein schlichter Schieberegler bei der Anmeldung und dann die getrennte optimierte Weiterentwicklung beider Betriebsmodi und nicht dieser halbgare Spagat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurer (10. Oktober 2013)

*[gelöst] Win 8 BSOD Watchdog Clock, i7-2600k OC P67 Asrock extreme4*

Nabend allerseits,
ich habe jetzt auch, dank Dreamsparkzugang, Laptop und PC von Win 7 auf Win 8.1 
umgesattelt. Zum Installieren hatte ich natürlich den Prozessor wieder auf default 
gesetzt um ihn danach wieder hoch zusetzen. Doch schon nachdem ich den 
Multiplikator um nur einen Punkt angehoben hatte zeigte mir Win8.1 schon nach 
kurzer Zeit die blaue Karte. Nach einigem Rumrätseln kam dann zum Glück der 
Einfall, dass ich mal nach nem BIOS Update schauen könnte und siehe da, das
Update hat alle Probleme beseitigt und nun läuft er wieder tadellos mit 4,5GHz.

Also an alle: Für Win8 am besten das BIOS updaten.

LG

der Maurer

PS: Ich wollte das nur kurz mit euch teilen, habe mir die vorherigen Seiten nicht
durchgelesen. Bitte verzeiht mir, wenn darauf in diesem Zusammenhang schon 
explizit hingewiesen worden sein sollte.


----------



## Hodes (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist Win 8.1 von Dreamspark eigentlich schon die Final, so dass man die ohne Probleme installieren kann? Und hat man dadurch noch bessere Performance als mit Win 7 mit einer SSD? Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Vaykir (13. Oktober 2013)

warte doch einfach noch 6 tage, dann kannste das bequem per update machen.
und die performance mit win8 und ssd ist auch ohne das update schon besser.


----------



## msimpr (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Windows 8.1 auch gwerade inner virtuellen Maschienen gehabt und vermisse folgendes: Die Datenauffrischfunktion von Windows 8. Wo ist die geblieben?


----------



## Anubis12334 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hodes schrieb:


> Ist Win 8.1 von Dreamspark eigentlich schon die Final, so dass man die ohne Probleme installieren kann?


Ja,...


----------



## Maurer (15. Oktober 2013)

msimpr schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 8.1 auch gwerade inner virtuellen Maschienen gehabt und vermisse folgendes: Die Datenauffrischfunktion von Windows 8. Wo ist die geblieben?


 
Diese und noch andere Funktionen findet man, wenn man oben rechts an den Monitorrand mit der Maus geht, dann auf Einstellungen klickt, nun ganz unten auf PC-Einstellungen ändern geht und wieder ganz unten auf  Update/Wiederherstellung klickt. Dort verstecken sich die Wiederherstellungsfunktionen. Einfacher geht es über die Suche in Windows 8.1, dafür einfach WIN+S drücken und "wiederherstellung" eintippen. Schon bei "wieder" müsste ziemlich weit oben der Link zu den Widerherstellungsoptionen erscheinen dort dann einfach mit den Pfeiltasten hinunter navigieren und Enter drücken. Auf diesem Weg erreicht man eigentlich alle Funktionen/Programme/etc. in Windows am schnellsten und muss dafür nicht einmal in die Kacheloberfläche gehen.

LG

der Maurer


----------



## Gast0707215 (16. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,

kann man das umstellen, dass man mit der Windowstaste auf den Desktop kommt bzw. metro, je nachdem wo ich vorher unterwegs war?

Könntw mich zwar an alt-tab gewöhnen, ist aber umständlich


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Oktober 2013)

wennst du in die obere linke ecke drückst geht das auch


----------



## Gast0707215 (16. Oktober 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wennst du in die obere linke ecke drückst geht das auch


Ne geht nicht.

Wenn ich in BF3 bin und Windowstaste drücke, komm ich auf die Metro-Oberfläche. Wenn ich dann auf die Dektop-Kachel oder oben links ins Eck klicke, komm ich wieder ins Spiel rein.


----------



## Low (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich wechsel morgen auf von W7 auf W8, hab W8 schon auf meinem Surface. Sieht irgendwie hübscher aus


----------



## kabaam (17. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich sehe das Win 8.1 Update nicht im Store, woran kann das liegen?
MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Oktober 2013)

...hier wird geholfen: .... Update auf Windows 8.1 erscheint nicht im Store? So geht's trotzdem! - Dr. Windows


----------



## BartholomO (17. Oktober 2013)

Muss man sich mit seinem Microsoft jetzt zwingend anmelden beim ersten Windows 8.1 Start? Hab keinen Weg drann vorbei gefunden, und auch wenn ich mich jetzt mit dem Microsoft Konto Abmelde kann ich sofort nicht mehr auf meinen PC zugreifen, kann man das abstellen?


----------



## UncleB (17. Oktober 2013)

Kurz ne frage, habe mir damals win 8 für 40 € gekauft..  Hab mein System geklatscht..  Hat mir nicht gefallen und wieder zurück zu W7.. Vor paar Tagen ein neues System aufgesetzt und wollte mal W8.1 testen.. Also wieder W8 mit dem Key von damals drauf..  Nun meckert er natürlich das der Key bereits verwendet wurde..  Muss ich mir jetzt n neuen Kaufen? Bzw is mein Vorhaben von W8 auf W8.1 so überhaupt möglich.. (mit der 40   Euro Lizenz möglich?)


----------



## BartholomO (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab genau das gleiche gemacht wie du, du musst dann nur eine Telefonaktivierung machen, dann funktioniert dein alter Key trotzdem noch, aber bei der automatisch Online Aktivierung hat er bei mir auch gemeckert.


----------



## UncleB (17. Oktober 2013)

Also erst w8 aktivieren und dann ist ein update auf 8.1 möglich?


----------



## Maurer (17. Oktober 2013)

Man muss keinen online Microsoft Account erstellen, man kann auch ein lokales Konto benutzen.
Direkt auf den Desktop geht's mit WIN+D


----------



## Artis1986 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
dumme Frage, ich habe Win 8 Pro 64Bit.....kann man das auch auf 8.1 updaten? Sehe nämlich kein update auf 8.1 im Store!


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Oktober 2013)

...einfach hier lesen #531


----------



## Artis1986 (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke,ich habe die Preview aber nicht drauf, sondern nur n normales  Windows 8 pro


----------



## MitsukiMao (17. Oktober 2013)

Man :o bei mir dauert der Download von 8.1 im Store Ewigkeiten xD. Wahrscheinlich alles überlastet xD


----------



## themonks (17. Oktober 2013)

Das Desktophintergrundbild für den Startscreen funktioniert gut und reduziert den visuellen Bruch. Viel besser wäre es allerdings wenn der Startscreen ein echtes Layover über den Desktop wäre.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Oktober 2013)

....ah so...und über den normalen "Update" von Windows sollte es doch auch gehen...oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen?


----------



## Maurer (18. Oktober 2013)

An das Update kommt man über den Windows Store, diesen kann man über ModernUI oder per WIN+S store aufrufen.
Was zum lesen: Nicht per Windows Update: So kommt man an Windows 8.1 - Golem.de


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage: 8.1 bringt immer noch nicht die schon für Win7 geplante Blu-Ray Unterstützung für den WMP, oder?


----------



## UncleB (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir hat alles wunderbar geklappt.. Hab win 8 installiert dann über Telefon aktiviert, und anschließend update im store auf 8.1 klappt alles bestens


----------



## Dolomedes (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ihr OS & GUI Experten, wie schauts aus, weiss jemand wie ich die "Bar" auf der linken Seite (Suchen,Teilen,Start ect...) Transparent machen kann, mir gefällt diese schöne Anthrazit nicht ???

Danke im Vorraus ! Achso ich hab 8.1


----------



## FrozenLayer (23. Oktober 2013)

Probier mal den CharmBar Customizer:
Customize Windows 8 Charms Bar with My WCP CharmBar Customizer

Kann dir nicht sagen, ob er funktioniert oder dein System zerschießt


----------



## Dolomedes (23. Oktober 2013)

Na du machst mir Hoffnung ich hab seit dem Upgrade welches mein Windows nach 2-3 Jahren zerschosen hat endlich alles wieder drauf incl. der nutzer....

Ich kann das nicht Riskieren XD AAABER Danke für deine Hilfe, find ich toll !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Oktober 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Na du machst mir Hoffnung ich hab seit dem Upgrade welches mein Windows nach 2-3 Jahren zerschosen hat endlich alles wieder drauf incl. der nutzer....
> 
> Ich kann das nicht Riskieren XD AAABER Danke für deine Hilfe, find ich toll !


 
2-3 Jahre , davon könnt ich träumen  , bei mir fliegt alles nach max. 1 Jahr runter runter weil entweder etwas nicht läuft, Windows einfach langsam wird, oder es komplett zugemüllt ist.


----------



## Dolomedes (25. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir sind alle System immer sehr langlebig, natürlich verwende ich nur Original Software.


----------



## sfc (27. Oktober 2013)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo einstellen, dass sich Windows 8.1 die Fenstergröße merkt? Jedes mal, wenn ich Steam oder irgendwelche Chatprogramme oder was auch immer öffne, erscheinen die wieder in ihrer Mini-Ansicht und nicht so, wie ich sie zuletzt hatte. Das finde ich ein bisschen nervig.


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin

Gibts das 8,1 update direkt im store?


----------



## T'PAU (28. Oktober 2013)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Gibts das 8,1 update direkt im store?


Wie "direkt"? Die Store-App anklicken, die dortige riesige Win 8.1 Kachel anklicken und los geht's!


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok..

Dann muss ich mal schaun


Nee ich finds net.


Verzweifle noch


----------



## T'PAU (29. Oktober 2013)

Windows+R wählen und wsreset.exe eingeben. Dann sollte die 8.1-Kachel im Store wieder da sein.
Hatte das gleiche Problem. Das erste Upgrade abgebrochen (keine Zeit), beim nächsten reinschauen in den Store war die Upgrade-Kachel verschwunden.
Erst obige Prozedur hat sie wieder erscheinen lassen!


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2013)

Wie kann man einstellen, das man zwischen 2 Tastatur Layouts wechseln kann?
Also mit einer Tastenkombination.


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

Kurze Frage:
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieso Windows 8.1 standardmässig meinen "Benutzer" Ordner (C:\Users) im Netzwerk freigibt?
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Timsu (18. November 2013)

Kleiner Tipp, falls jemand das Problem auch hat:
Das aktivieren von Hyper V (auch ohne laufende VMs) hat bei mir in Spielen 60% Leistung gekostet.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (22. November 2013)

Bin ein paar Wochen nach dem Umstieg auf Win8 (bzw 8.1) sehr zufrieden. Habe aber 2 Probleme die ich nicht gelöst bekomme.

1. Bei 8/8.1 kann man das Mailkonto meiner Uni (RWTH) nicht bei Outlook nutzen. (Rechenzentrum kennt das Problem und sagt es ist ein Anwendungsfehler seitens Microsoft)

2. Meine USB3-Sticks werden an den USB3 Ports nicht erkannt. USB2 Sticks schon und USB3-Sticks an USB2 Ports auch. Unter Win7 hat da alles geklappt aber der Win7 Treiber lässt sich unter Win8/8.1 nicht installieren. Hab den USB3 Controller auch mal ausm Gerätemanager entfernt so dass der Windows-USB3-Treiber neu installiert wird hat aber nichts gebracht. BIOS Version ist auch aktuell.

Kennt einer mein 2. Problem und/oder weiß eine Lösung auf die Schnelle oder soll ich das nochmal seperat posten?

EDIT: System ist das aus der Signatur


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch, ohne einen neuen Thread aufzumachen: Ich bekomme DVD's unter dem Windows Media Player nicht zum Laufen. Es ist ja bekannt, dass Windows die Codecs fehlen, also habe ich Shark007's aktuellstes Codec Pack installiert - allerdings kommt jetzt folgender Fehler: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3bhnif6vk9bqtuw/Max.PNG. Was hat es denn nun damit auf sich? Wie kann man das umgehen? Google-Suche gestaltet sich leider aufgrund der beknackten Erweiterung "(.)" schwierig..


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Januar 2014)

Gibt es hier irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie ich mit der Win8 Pro Upgrade DVD eine leere SSD "befeuern" kann?

edit: Grund ist der, daß ich in den nächsten Tagen eine SSD bekomme und nur eine Upgrade DVD im Schrank liegen habe.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2014)

...besorge dir über Dr.Windows einen 8.1 ISO  download. Damit geht es dann am saubersten.
Den 8 Key hast du ja sicher.


----------



## DaniMyslo (22. Januar 2014)

Hi

hab da mal ne frage sagt das jemanden was??
Driver_Power_State_Failure

 Hi 

 Ich habe folgendes Problem mein Lenovo Flex 15 Notebook Stürzt sporadisch ab mit der Fehlermeldung Driver_Power_State_Failure habe meine Treiber alle Aktualiesiert und auch alle Updates von Windows.

 Mein System:
 Windows 8.1
 4GB Arbeitsspeicher
 Core I3 
 Nvidia geforce 720M

 Thx 



 Operating system:Windows 8.1 (64 bit) 
 System root: C:\WINDOWS
 Available physical memory: 3816 MB
 CPU: Intel® Core™ i3-4010U CPU @ 1.70GHz
 Drive Info:
 C: 425,09 GB
 D: 25,00 GB


----------



## country (3. Februar 2014)

Moin

Wie ist das mit Win 8.1 nach dem letzten Update. Startet Win 8.1 jetzt wie Win 7 auf den Deskop mit Start button?


----------



## versus01091976 (3. Februar 2014)

Musste kurz einstellen nach dem aufspeieln. Dann bootet er immer auf den Desktop


----------



## Spinal (3. Februar 2014)

ist aber nicht wie bein Win 7, der Startbutton macht was anderes. Über den kommt lediglich auf die Modern UI. Einziger Vorteil aus meiner Sicht, mit dem rechten Mausklick auf den Startbutton kann man einige nützliche Menüs gut erreichen.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2014)

Für den "original" Windows 7 Startbutton hilft nach wie vor nur  Classic Shell.


----------



## country (3. Februar 2014)

Habe eben mal bei ebay gesucht. Kennt jemand eine Quelle wo es Win 8.1 + Medium auch für unter 88€ gibt?
Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64 Bit deutsch | eBay


----------



## GrinseBacke (3. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man Windows 8 auf DVD kaufen kann? Also so richtig mit DVD mit Key und als 32 bit und 64 bit Datenträger?
Oder soll ich mir gleich Windows 8.1 kaufen? Auch hier natürlich wieder die gleiche Frage.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Februar 2014)

country schrieb:


> Habe eben mal bei ebay gesucht. Kennt jemand eine Quelle wo es Win 8.1 + Medium auch für unter 88 gibt?
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64 Bit deutsch | eBay



Bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand gibt es das schon für 80


----------



## dsdenni (3. Februar 2014)

GrinseBacke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man Windows 8 auf DVD kaufen kann? Also so richtig mit DVD mit Key und als 32 bit und 64 bit Datenträger?
> Oder soll ich mir gleich Windows 8.1 kaufen? Auch hier natürlich wieder die gleiche Frage.



Kauf dir 8.1 64bit DVD gibts bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand
Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## GrinseBacke (3. Februar 2014)

ja aber welche da soll ich kaufen?

Die gibt es da beide einmal für 89 Euro oder für 134 Euro? Und bei beiden steht auch OEM dran? Versteh das irgendwie nicht ...

geht auch diese:

Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version)


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, die SB Version reicht aus. Es sei denn, Du willst 134 € für eine schicke Verpackung und eine freundliche Mitarbeiterhotline zahlen, falls Du bei der Installation nicht weiter kommst


----------



## T'PAU (3. Februar 2014)

Afaik gibt es Win 8(.1) nicht in einer "schicken Verpackung" zu kaufen, sowie es noch bei 7 der Fall war.
Was man im Laden kaufen kann, sind OEM-Versionen, also der nackte Datenträger inner Papphülle!


----------



## country (3. Februar 2014)

Hat die Pro version für Gamer irgendeinen Vorteil? Wenn nein, fängt das bei Mindfactory für 89,40€ + Versand an.


----------



## GrinseBacke (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich diese SB Version kaufe, kann ich dann damit einen neuen PC aufsetzen? Also ich möchte Windows 8.1 64bit dann so installieren können wie ich es von Windows 7 gewohnt bin.

Ist es denn somit auch das gleiche oder muss ich als Voraussetzung erst wieder Windows 7 installieren?

Vor allem versteh ich auch nicht die Arbeitsweise von diesem Download Tool? Funktioniert das nur unter Windows 8.0 Pro? Gar nicht mehr unter Win7?

Ich meine ich weiss ja wie es geht. Man gibt seinen Product Key und es lädt dann Windows 8 runter, und hinterher kann man wählen ob man einen Stick oder eine DVD möchte.

Et voila, fertig ist dann Windows 8 Pro.

Aber diese ganze elendige Updaten heutzutage erst 8, dann Updates, dann irgendwann mal auf 8.1 usw. Echt zeitraubend.

Weiss jemand wo diese Setup Dateien auf dem PC abgelegt werden?

Klar ist mir auch inzwischen wenn ich das ganze auf einem 32 bit Windows 7 gemacht habe, hatte ich leider Gottes auch die 32bit Version. Ich weiss früher ging es unter Windows 7. Aber ganz so sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht mehr ganz ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Februar 2014)

...wenn du einen Win8 Key hast, dann kannst du mit ner 8.1 ISO DVD gleich das 8.1 installieren und danach mit deinem 8 Key aktivieren.
Hatte mir auch nur Win8 gekauft und dann mittels 8.1 er ISO sauber neu installiert und aktiviert, ohne vorher Win 7 drauf zu haben.


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Februar 2014)

Hm,  ich hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht . 
Bei der Installation von Win 8.1 mittels 8.1 Iso hat er meinen Win 8 Key nicht angenommen. 
Bin ich erst am WE wieder drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2014)

...da, da muss erst ein gen Key verwendet werden und dann mit deinem Key aktivieren.
Bei "Dr. Windows" gibt es die ISO und auch den Key.

...hier steht, wie man an die ISO kommt und darin ist auch der Link zum gen Key.

http://www.drwindows.de/windows-8-allgemein/68376-hilfe-ich-brauche-windows-8-1-dvd.html


----------



## country (11. Februar 2014)

Moin,

Mein Bruder hat einen Rechner auf dem Win 7 32-bit drauf war, nun soll Win8.1 64-bit drauf. Der Rechner schaut wie folgend aus:
i5-3470
GTX 660 OC
180GB SSD + 1TB HDD
MSI B75 Mainbord
2 x 2GB 1600er Ram

Genutzt wird der Rechner nur für Gaming (z.Z. BF4, Crysis3). Sind die 4GB Ram ein Flaschenhals?


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2014)

country schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein Bruder hat einen Rechner auf dem Win 7 32-bit drauf war, nun soll Win8.1 64-bit drauf. Der Rechner schaut wie folgend aus:
> i5-3470
> ...




 4B RAM reichen zum spielen schon noch recht gut aus: The Tech Buyer's Guru - Does Memory Matter? 4GB vs. 8GB vs. 16GB in Gaming (Page 2)

In manchen Situationen wären 8GB schon etwas besser, iirc BF4 im Multiplayer.


----------



## country (11. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## jackrecher69 (11. April 2014)

Ist Classic Shell vertrauenswürdig und ist es besser als Start8?


----------



## m4soN (11. April 2014)

Hat jemand auf die schnelle einen Link wo ich für Windows 8 Pro, welches ich als Upgrade Version gekauft habe, einen Download für eine ISO finde, die schon 8.1 drinnen hat und per USB als *Vollversion *installiert werden kann?

*Update* hab schon selber was gefunden.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. April 2014)

m4soN schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf die schnelle einen Link wo ich für Windows 8 Pro, welches ich als Upgrade Version gekauft habe, einen Download für eine ISO finde, die schon 8.1 drinnen hat und per USB als *Vollversion *installiert werden kann?
> 
> *Update* hab schon selber was gefunden.




...wen? "Dr.Windows"?


----------



## MfDoom (12. April 2014)

m4soN schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf die schnelle einen Link wo ich für Windows 8 Pro, welches ich als Upgrade Version gekauft habe, einen Download für eine ISO finde, die schon 8.1 drinnen hat und per USB als *Vollversion *installiert werden kann?
> 
> *Update* hab schon selber was gefunden.


 
Ja, zeig doch mal bitte den Link  Wenn ich Windows 8 als Vollversion installieren will sagt es ich hätte nur einen Upgradekey und müsseerst windows 7 installieren.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2014)

...bei "Dr.Windows" anmelden..... Suche ISO Datei wählen und um Hilfe bitten. 
Da wird auch erläutert, dass man mit einem "gen.Key" erst installieren muss
und dann mit seinem Windowskey aktivieren kann.

Hilfe, ich brauche eine Windows 8.1 DVD

Hilfe, ich brauche eine Windows 8 DVD

http://www.drwindows.de/windows-anl...8-1-clean-install-generischem-produktkey.html


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. April 2014)

Mahlzeit... ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Gestern per Upgrade Win 8.1 Professional installiert und heute schon die ersten Probleme:



Windows 8 Features lassen sich nicht im BIOS aktivieren(somit kein Fast oder Secure Boot) - keine GOP-fähige graka
Speedfan verursacht Bluescreens - Kennt jemand Alternativen?
Von Sicherheit hält 8.1 scheinbar nicht viel - am anfang ist nicht sehr erkenntlich ob man gerade ein extra Konto einrichtet oder das Admin-Konto. Früher unter Windows 7 hatte man ein Admin-konto und hat sich dann noch einen extra User angelegt.
Aber am besten ist dieses sehr schöne Watermark - habe gerade das Hotfix installiert... mal sehen ob es dann weg ist
Bisherige Vorteile:


Implementierung von Hyper-V - finde ich echt super, endlich braucht man kein Dualboot mit 2008 R2 mehr um das zu verwenden
selbst ohne Fast Boot, aber mit SSD ist es verdammt schnell
Mal sehen wie es später bei COH2 abschneidet.


----------



## OdlG (16. April 2014)

Wie kann ich denn bei einem Win8.1 Installationsstick noch Updates integrieren? Würde gern bei meinem Stick alle Updates samt dem neuen integrieren. Geht das über Systemabbild irgendwie? Habe da eine Seite mit 10 verschiedenen Wegen gefunden, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob das immer an die Hardware angepasst ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2014)

Das kannst du z. B.  mit Winreducer8.1 machen. Willst du nur Updates,  dann fügst du halt nur Updates hinzu.  

http://www.winreducer.net/winreducer-81.html


----------



## OdlG (17. April 2014)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das kannst du z. B.  mit Winreducer8.1 machen. Willst du nur Updates,  dann fügst du halt nur Updates hinzu.
> 
> WinReducer 8.1 - WinReducer


Das ist wohl wie RT7 Lite? Endlich  Danke sehr!

Edit: Der meckert leider, dass meine Win81 DVD nur ne Upgrade DVD ist, und somit nicht gültig. Bei MS selbst finde ich leider keine ISO.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2014)

Ja, das hat MS bissle unglückliches gelöst.
Guck mal, ob es mit dem Download-Tool klappt. DAs ist z.b. hier beschrieben Gratis-Downloads: ISOs für Windows 8 und 8.1 - Windows 7: Neu installieren mit kostenlosem ISO - CHIP


----------



## OdlG (17. April 2014)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ja, das hat MS bissle unglückliches gelöst.
> Guck mal, ob es mit dem Download-Tool klappt. DAs ist z.b. hier beschrieben Gratis-Downloads: ISOs für Windows 8 und 8.1 - Windows 7: Neu installieren mit kostenlosem ISO - CHIP


Auf dem Wege hatt ich damals schon meine ISO bezogen...


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2014)

Oo uh
Dann bin ich leider überfragt,  ich hab mit ne ISO von ner originalen DVD gezogen,  daher hab ich das Problem nicht,  zum Glück ^^


----------



## OdlG (18. April 2014)

Okay, ich habe mir nun ein "Windows 8.1 Update 1 ISO" (Download anhängen und so suchen) bei Google geholt. Das habe ich dann mit dem WinReducer 8.1 entsprechend meiner Wünsche bearbeitet und mit WinToFlash auf nen USB Stick gepackt. Nun ist das Netbook mit Win8.1 Update 1 ausgestattet  Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Ruhrpott (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gern mal von euch wissen , die jetzt windows 8 schon eine ganze Zeit nutzen, ob es Sinn macht umzusteigen.
Vor allem weil bei mir auch bald ein kompletter Systemwechsel ansteht, stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich bei Win7 vorerst bleibe oder mir Win8 dazu kaufe.

Vorteile von Windows 8 sehe ich irgendwie nicht so viele.

Wie ist es im ganz normalen User Alltag ?


----------



## Tierce (3. Mai 2014)

Musst du selbst entscheiden. Windows 8 fährt schneller hoch, sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus als 7 und gibt dir in manchen Spielen mehr fps.
Nachteil ist, dass bei mir Sweetfx nicht so reibungslos funktioniert. Bioshock 1 hat bei mir keinen Ton (hab das Problem aber noch nicht versucht zu lösen.)


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2014)

Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal von euch wissen , die jetzt windows 8 schon eine ganze Zeit nutzen, ob es Sinn macht umzusteigen.
> Vor allem weil bei mir auch bald ein kompletter Systemwechsel ansteht, stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich bei Win7 vorerst bleibe oder mir Win8 dazu kaufe.
> 
> Vorteile von Windows 8 sehe ich irgendwie nicht so viele.
> ...


 
Nun, du hast nichtmehr das rundliche Design, welches Windows 7 schick macht, alles ist eckig. Du hast außerdem nen neuen Taskmanager und 34035853 neue Apps und Funktionen, die immer da/present sind, auch wenn man eigentlic viel schneller ist, das Wetter bei google einzugeben.
Microsoft will auch gleich ein Konto von dir angelegt haben (natürlich kann man das auch umgehebn, allerdings nervt es dann) und du hast die hässliche Metro-Oberfläche (Meine Meinung). Auch wenn sich dieses beim Start deaktivieren lässt, so kommt es doch immer wieder, wenn du auf die Windows-Taste drückst oder auf Start klickst. Da müsstest du dann mit Zusatzprogrammen nachhelfen.
Ich werde wenn möglich, da weitestgehen einen grooooooßen Bogen drum machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2014)

Alles Quatsch, 

Das Design ist geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es wesentlich besser als das runde Design. 
Der Taskmanager sowie die neuen Explorer-Funktionen sind deutlich besser als bei Win7. 
Online-Konto brauch man keins, wenn man die Apps nicht nutzen möchte. Da nervt auch nichts wenn man kein Online-Konto anlegt. 
Für den Startbutton gibts Startisback oder Classic Shell. 


Ich nutze Win8 seit Release (verfrühter Zugang wegen Studenten-Zugang) und würde allein wegen der Geschwindigkeit niemals mehr Win7 einsetzen. Auch habe ich einen direkten Vergleich wie stark Win7 ein neuen PC bremst, im Vergleich zu  Windows 8, da ich ständig auf Arbeit PC`s einrichte. 

Ich kann dir nur zu Win8 raten. Es hat keinerlei Nachteile zu Win7, mit wenigen Handgriffen bekommt man auch sein Win7 Feeling zurück, ist nicht der Rede wert. Dafür hat man aber ein aktuelles und verdammt schnelles System.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

Und wo bekomm ich jetzt legal windows 8 günstig und preiswert her


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Und wo bekomm ich jetzt legal windows 8 günstig und preiswert her


 
Einfach nach googeln,  gibt ja mehr als nur eine Seite,  wo man das kaufen kann


----------



## Valdasaar (28. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gelesen das man mit Win8 eine bessere Performance hat bei Spielen als mit Win7 stimmt das?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das man mit Win8 eine bessere Performance hat bei Spielen als mit Win7 stimmt das?




 .... ja .... und wo gelesen? Fachzeitschrift, Forum,


----------



## Humilator (20. Juni 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... ja .... und wo gelesen? Fachzeitschrift, Forum,


 
hab ich damals ebenfalls bei Chip gelesen. Benutze selbst Win8 und es ist etwas schneller denke ich (subjektives empfinden), und wenn man Classic Shell installiert auch durchaus optisch ansprechend finde ich.


----------



## MESeidel (20. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Und wo bekomm ich jetzt legal windows 8 günstig und preiswert her


Jeder große Online shop hat das doch.
Systembuilder oder OEM bezeichnet, 75-90 Euro etwa.
Ich habs vom kleine PC Laden um die Ecke, ob es bei MM und Satan auch die SB Versionen gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Download Versionen hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Natürlich im MS Store gibt es auch beides.
Viele Zahlungsoptionen gibt es da aber nicht.

Wichtig ist die DVD Version muss man auch von DVD installieren.
Man kann nicht den Web-Installer nutzen und keinen USB Stick erstellen lassen :p


----------



## Humilator (1. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Und wo bekomm ich jetzt legal windows 8 günstig und preiswert her


 
ich hab meine windows 8 enterprise version von börse 

für solchen entwicklungsschrott werd ich sicher nix bezahlen, damit würde ich dieses ganze tablet gedöns ja unterstützen. nein danke.


----------



## Deathranger (4. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab mit win8 nur probleme sachrens treiber... logitech gaming software hängt sich bei installen auf lan treiber vom board auch etc... :/ naja... war ja eh nur zum testen schmeiss ich wieder runter:/


----------



## T'PAU (4. Juli 2014)

Dann machst du irgendwas falsch. Ich hatte null Probleme mit der Logitech Gaming Software und den anderen Treibern! Sowohl mit meinem jetzigen Z87-Board, als auch mit meinem vorigen Gigabyte MA770-UD3.
Das war bei XP damals ein grösserer Krampf.


----------



## Deathranger (4. Juli 2014)

Naja ka was soll ich den falsch machen;/ wenn sie die treiber beim install einfach aufhängen hm;(
und ich denke an meiner hardware wird es kaum liegen... win7 geht ja auch ohne probs bis auf das mein xbox 360 pet nicht gefunden wird
Werde jetzt mal beide platten platt machen und nochmal win8 neu drauf machen.. win 7 auch runter mal schauen ob es dann geht ich hoffe es..;/
Edit nun geht alles nach neuinstallen, wieder könnte alles installen, hab nun nur noch win8.1 drauf, Und win 7 runter und es liegt nun auf meiner andren 1tb platte wo win 7 drauf war happy
oder es lag daran weil ich grade das uefi geupdate hab von 2.70 auf 2.90 Hm
hm zu früh gefreut;( ka... ihrgendwo ist der wurm drin... egal steig ich wohl auf win7 wieder um... Und warte auf win9 und hoffe das ist dann wieder gut fehlerfrei und so...
ist klar win 8.1 macht update danach geht nichts mehr wtf.... jetzt haue ich wieder win7 pro 64 bit drauf-.-


----------



## MepMepWroam (6. August 2014)

Hey hat noch jemand das Problem das beim Anmelden nach dem Hochfahren der Text kommt: 





> Sie können sich im Moment nicht an Ihrem PC anmelden. Beheben Sie das Problem unter "account.live.com", oder versuchen Sie, das zuletzt auf dem PC verwendete Kennwort einzugeben.



Kennwort ist richtig, ich habs auch mal in Klartext anzeigen lassen und es war richtig und hab trotzdem die Fehlermeldung bekommen. Also unter besagter website eingeloggt und sonst nichts gemacht, und plötzlich gehts. Seitdem startet der Rechner nach dem Herunterfahren auch nicht neu. Allerdings "hält" das nur 2-3 Wochen, dann fängts wieder von vorne an. Gibts da ein Weg um das zu fixen oder ähnliches ?


----------



## Munin666 (9. August 2014)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig irritiert.
Onedrive sichert soweit ich weis ja die Geräteeinstellungen und hat bei mir entsprechend 2 Geräte eingespeichert.

Was ich mich frage ist: Wieso Synchronisiert er am PC mit den Einstellungen von meinem Laptop und umgekehrt?
Eigentlich müsste er ja nur vom PC die Einstellungen sichern und auch nur vom Laptop entsprechend dem Gerät was ich ausgewählt habe, oder irre ich mich da?

Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten dies genauer ein zu stellen?
Außerdem, wie kann man diese Sicherungen im Notfall überhaupt aufrufen?


----------



## c137 (11. August 2014)

Bei 8.1 gibt's da unterschiedliche Einstellungen, ob synchronisiert werden soll oder nur (was) gesichert werden soll.

Die Sicherung spielt man wieder ein, indem man bei Neuinstallation/Ersteinrichtung statt "als neuer PC einrichten" sowas wie "von Backup wiederherstellen" auswählt. Es erscheint automatisch der entsprechende Dialog, wenn dabei Internetverbindung besteht.


----------



## c137 (11. August 2014)

MepMepWroam schrieb:


> Gibts da ein Weg um das zu fixen oder ähnliches ?


 
Schalt doch mal drauf um, nicht deinen MS-Account zu nutzen. Entweder dabei bleiben oder zurückschalten.


----------



## Munro22983 (14. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Hab vor fast nem Jahr mal auf meinem netbook mit Win7 ein Upgrade auf Win8 gemacht. Das war so ne Aktion für 30,- Euro. Hab dann aber wieder alles Platt gemacht und Win7 drauf, weil 8.0 nichts für mich war. Nun überlege ich aufgrund der Reife doch umzusteigen. Leider finde ich weder im MS-Store noch in meinen Emails den Code für das Win8. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich an meine Lizenz komme?


----------



## Gast20173001 (15. August 2014)

Munro22983 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
> Hab vor fast nem Jahr mal auf meinem netbook mit Win7 ein Upgrade auf Win8 gemacht. Das war so ne Aktion für 30,- Euro. Hab dann aber wieder alles Platt gemacht und Win7 drauf, weil 8.0 nichts für mich war. Nun überlege ich aufgrund der Reife doch umzusteigen. Leider finde ich weder im MS-Store noch in meinen Emails den Code für das Win8. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich an meine Lizenz komme?



Hey,
ich bin mit selbiger Aktion auf Win 8 umgestiegen. Den Serial für Windows 8 sollte auf der Rechnung/ dem Kaufbeleg für Windows 8 stehen, je nachdem wo du gekauft hast evtl auch in einer Email mit der Rechnung. Solltest du weder einen Kaufbeleg noch eine Rechnung haben wo die steht kannst du immer noch den Support kontaktieren. Fehlt dir jedoch auch der Nachweis darüber das du es gekauft hast ist dein Geld/Key vermutlich verloren


----------



## micsterni14 (26. August 2014)

Wie steigt man denn am günstigsten, unkompliziertesten von Win7 auf Win 8.1  um?


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Wie steigt man denn am günstigsten, unkompliziertesten von Win7 auf Win 8.1  um?



http://geizhals.de/microsoft-windows-8-1-64bit-deutsch-pc-wn7-00619-a1009061.html

Es geht noch billiger aber etwas komplizierter über Ebay


----------



## micsterni14 (26. August 2014)

Gibt's kein Upgrade oder so?


----------



## Polyethylen (26. August 2014)

Du kannst auch auf Windows 8.0 upgraden, und danach das Update für 8.1 laden: Microsoft: Windows 8 Pro 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-05960) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist halt im Nachhinein aufwendiger, da du noch 8.1 herunterladen und installieren musst. Dafür 30 Euro günstiger. Ich habs vor knapp 10 Monaten selbst so gemacht. Anbieter damals war aber MediaMarkt für 60 Euro. kA wie sicher/legal dieser Anbieter ist.


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Du kannst auch auf Windows 8.0 upgraden, und danach das Update für 8.1 laden: Microsoft: Windows 8 Pro 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-05960) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist halt im Nachhinein aufwendiger, da du noch 8.1 herunterladen und installieren musst. Dafür 30 Euro günstiger. Ich habs vor knapp 10 Monaten selbst so gemacht. Anbieter damals war aber MediaMarkt für 60 Euro. kA wie sicher/legal dieser Anbieter ist.


 
Man kann auch direkt per ISO 8.1 Installieren und dann mit dem 8.0 Upgrade Key aktivieren. So hab ich das auch gemacht


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

Ich hab mir überlegt Windows 8.1 zu kaufen und hab dementsprechend wegen günstiger Angebote mal in der Bucht vorbeigeschaut. Da dort aber immer OEM-Versionen angeboten werden, bin ich etwas verunsichert, ob das auch mit meinem selbstgebauten Knecht so geht. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand mehr sagen?


----------



## Captn (2. September 2014)

Wie sieht das bei Windoof 8 eigentlich mit dem Desktop aus. Kann man das ohne große Umstände einstellen, denn das wäre mir schon wichtig. Und da ich eh keine Ahnung von Windows 8 habe, wäre noch die Frage, ob man andere Programme (bspw. VLC) als bei 7 nehmen muss, wegen Kompatibilität und ähnliches.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. September 2014)

Der Desktop ist quasi der selbe wie bei Win7, kannst du auch im großen und ganzen genau so einstellen.  
Bei den Programmen -  da kannst du eigentlich alles nehmen,  was du auch bei Win7 hattest.  Mir fällt gerade kein Programm ein,  dass ich unter Win7 hatte und bei 8.1 nicht nutzen konnte

OEM geht auch bei nem selbst zusammen gestellten Rechner


----------



## Captn (2. September 2014)

Okay, danke. Ich war nur etwas verwundert, weil ich irgendwas von Apps gelesen hatte . 
Wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit meiner ersten Frage aus. Kann man ruhig zu den OEM Version greifen oder sind die an bestimmte Produkte gebunden?

Edit: Hab's gerade gesehen. Du hast's noch editiert. Danke .


----------



## Bambusbar (2. September 2014)

Ja,  das mit den Apps ist ein wenig verwirrend, das stimmt. 
Kurz und ungenau gesagt,  sind das wie beim Smartphone Apps die du per Touch (mit der Maus auch möglich,  Mausbedienung wurde in 8.1 auch verbessert) bedienen kannst unter der Metro/Modern Oberfläche. 
Ganz normale Programme kannst du dennoch nutzen  
Das ist bestimmt nicht jedermans Sache,  aber man kann es sich ja mal angucken. 
Neue Apps bekommst du im WindowsStore. 

Bzgl Desktop -  guck mal nach ClassicShell,  damit startet Win dann direkt auf den Desktop und du hast n schönes Startmenü


----------



## Captn (2. September 2014)

Okay danke, ich werd mir das dann mal anschauen .


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2014)

Windows 8.1 kann auch von haus aus so eingestellt werden, dass es direkt in den Desktop startet.

Wenn man (wie ich) Desktop und Kachel-Apps konsequenter trennen möchte, würde ich für 2,x € zu StartIsBack greifen. Hat man doch mehr Optionen, z.B. dass installierte Desktop-Programme nicht bei den Kacheln erscheinen usw.


----------



## Captn (2. September 2014)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde dann mal günstig zuschlagen und mir die vorgeschlagenden Dinge anschauen


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Im Regal habe ich sowohl Windows 7 als auch Windows 8.0 stehen.
Eigentlich war ich mir, sicher, dass ich Windows 8 installieren werde.
Nachdem ich es aber bei einer Freundin auf dem Laptop ausprobiert habe, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. ^^

Klar, ich kann den Start Button wieder holen, ich kann Classic Shell installieren.

Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads habe ich gelesen, dass 8 schneller bootet. Das finde ich nett, brauche ich aber nicht dringend.
Da wäre mir die Oberfläche von 7 lieber.

Hätte ich mit Windows 8 andere reale Vorteile in Sachen Performance?


----------



## c137 (25. September 2014)

Z.B. Kopieren von Dateien.

Warte auf Windows 9 ist mein Tipp.


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

Wie gesagt:
Ich hab beide Versionen schon hier stehen und muss eh ein neues System aufsetzen. 


Das mit dem Kopieren ist ja schon mal was, danke.


----------



## versus01091976 (25. September 2014)

installiere 7 und sei glücklich

in Sachen Speed tun sich beide nichts
Und mit dem auch so tollen schnellen Boot. Achte macl darauf wielange die Autostartprogs unter 8 und 8.1 nachgeladen werden z.B Virenscanner, AMD CCC, und andere Sachen die man so mitstarten lässt als Gamer

bei 7 sind die nämlich sofort geladen

Ich habe selber windows 8.1 fast 1 jahr genutzt. Für mcih das bisher enttäuschentste Windows
Und kopieren geht auch nichts schneller unter 8.1 teulweise sogar derbe langsamer. Gerade bei USB Sticks


----------



## c137 (25. September 2014)

Ach komm versus, du änderst deine Meinung dazu doch im Minutentakt. (Mit Seehofer verwandt?)

Ja, Win 8.1 ist schneller. Häufig unmerklich, manchmal aber doch.
Ansonsten gibt es andere Features (natives Mounten von ISOs, neuer Explorer, neuer Taskmanager, usw.), die interessant sein können.
Zur UI: ich finde das Vollbild-Startmenü mit weniger Platzverschwendung, gut sichtbaren Symbolen, 2D-Sortierung, Gruppierung, Benennung und Priorisierung per Größe nach wie vor toll. Am Desktop-Rechner begegne ich den vielgeschmähten Modern-UI-Apps nie, der Windows-Desktop klappt wie gehabt mit Fenstern und Taskleiste.

Gefällt dir 7 besser, nimm 7. Willst du 8 probieren, nutze 8.1 Update 1.


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

Dann bleibe ich wohl bei 7.
Ich hatte schon erwartet, dass es leistungsmäßig weiter kein großer Unterschied ist.


8 kann ich auch noch verticken, ist noch eingeschweißt.


----------



## versus01091976 (25. September 2014)

wie sieht dein System aus?


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

Der neue Rechner wurde gestern von mir bestellt.
GTX970, irgendein Xeon, 16 GB DDR3

Aktuell:
GTX 470, Q9550, Windows 7

Edit:
Bei beiden Rechnern ist das System auf ner SSD.


----------



## Surprise (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Windows 8*

mit Alt+F4


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Windows 8*



Surprise schrieb:


> mit Alt+F4


----------



## oelkanne (12. Dezember 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich wohl bei 7.
> Ich hatte schon erwartet, dass es leistungsmäßig weiter kein großer Unterschied ist.
> 
> 
> 8 kann ich auch noch verticken, ist noch eingeschweißt.



PN me wenn de es loshaben willst 

Alle rechner laufen jetzt mit 8.1 und man gewöhnt ishc dran...is schon cool was se draus gemacht haben


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> PN me wenn de es loshaben willst


Danke fürs Angebot du Pappenheimer. 
Ist schon leider schon weiter gegeben worden.


----------



## ShAd_1337 (15. Dezember 2014)

wird es im herbst möglich sein von windows 8.1 via windows update auf 10 zu upgraden ohne das eine neuinstallation nötig ist und daten verloren gehen?


----------



## Drayygo (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage zu Windows 8.1..seit dem Update von 8 auf 8.1 öffnen sich manche Programme (wie z.B. Google Chrome) in einem separatem "Fenster?!"
Wenn ich dann Chrome schließe, dann bleibt so ein graues Fenster übrig, dass ich nur über ein "eigenes x" oben rechts schließen kann, oder alternativ mit der Maus nach oben links auf dem Monitor fahren muss um auf meinen Desktop zu wechseln. Dazu kommt diese "eigene", schwarze "Tool-?!Bar" auch immer bei Chrome, wenn ich mit der Maus ganz nach oben an den Bildschirmrand fahre..wie kriege ich das "alte" Windows 8 Layout wieder? Nur über ein Downgrade oder auch per "Einstellungen"?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2014)

Nicht die App nutzen, sondern das Programm. Du startest Chrome anscheinend als App.


----------



## Drayygo (16. Dezember 2014)

Und wie starte ich chrome als programm? Ich hab's mit dem normalen Icon und dem an der Taskleiste probiert, beides gleich..


----------



## msimpr (17. Dezember 2014)

Dann haste vermutlich nur die App installiert.

Installier mal den Browser als normale exe Datei z.b. von dort

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...KH4-FOUwq1cBRRFBw&sig2=fwxjvPyJ-R0I1xrjGKjI-g


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte Windows 8.1 Pro für den PC meiner Mutter kaufen. Dazu noch ein Microsoft Office für die leichtesten Office Anwendungen.

Ich hab mir damals für meinen PC günstig Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit als OEM-Version geschossen (nur wegen dem Key, hab natürlich ne Privatversion installiert). Gibts das bei Win8.1 Pro auch? Möchte natürlich Geld sparen.

Edit: Ich ziehe meine Frage zurück, hab Windows 8.1 Pro jetzt für 30€ in ebay gekauft. Key ist aktiviert und funktioniert!


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2015)

Lohnt noch ein Umstieg von Win7 auf 8 bzw 8.1? Überlege gerade weil ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen will.


----------



## c137 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich würd gratis auf Win 10 umsteigen, sobald stable - da eben gratis.
Wenn dich 8.1 auch nichts kostet, spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber weniger als 1 Jahr vor Launch von Win 10 würde ich keine Upgrade-Lizenz von 8(.1) mehr kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2015)

Ok danke. Setzt 10 denn kein 8.1 vorraus um gratis zu sein?


----------



## c137 (17. Februar 2015)

Nein, von 7 wird es laut Microsoft-Pressekonferenz genauso gratis gehen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2015)

Ok Danke für diese Info!


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. März 2015)

Eine kurze Frage. Ist diese Windows 8 Version gut und kann man damit auch Media Center installieren? Reicht das auch um später kostenlos auf  Windows 10 zu Upgraden? Windows 10 wird ja im ersten Jahr für alle Windows 8 besitzer kostenlos angeboten. Was bedeutet überhaupt SPL Version?
Windows 8.1 pro 64 bit in Schleswig-Holstein - LÃ¼beck | Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2015)

Sieht sehr suspekt aus (haufenweise Schreibfehler und der Datenträger ist ein selbst gebrannter Lightscribe-Rohling).


----------



## Gohrbi (13. März 2015)

Schon das hier ist suspekt:"Zur Installation für einen neuen PC. Sie können diese DVD auf jedem  xbeliebigen Rechner installieren. Sobald die Installation abgeschlossen  ist, ist Windows bereits aktiviert. Sie brauchen sich also keine  Umstände machen, und den Key (kein CoA), den Sie selbstverständlich dazu  bekommen, noch einzutragen."
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen. Sowas habe ich noch bei keinem meiner Windows erlebt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. März 2015)

Hää wovon redet ihr? Wo steht das alles? Meint ihr mich?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2015)

Also ich meine dich ja. 

Woher Gohrbi diese Info hat weiß ich aber nicht. 
Ich habe mich auf den kurzen Text und dem Bild bezogen. Ist wie gesagt ein selbstgebrannter Lightscribe-Rohling (und das auch noch in einer Blu-Ray-Hülle )


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. März 2015)

Und was bedeutet SPL? Was meint der Verkäufer damit? Ich werde mal fragen ob er nur den Key besaß und er dann eine Kopie gebrannt hat so eine Art Backup oder so.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. März 2015)

... ich habe die Info vom Händler/Anbieter bei ebay. Schon seltsam, habe noch nie ein Win erlebt, dass mit der Instzallation automatisch aktiviert war.
Mußte immer erst "aktivieren" betätigen. (Ähnliches Angebot ein Stück drunter. )


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. März 2015)

Hab gefragt und er sagt das er es so als SPL bekommen hat wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß was SPL ist. Er hat es nicht gebrannt sagt er.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2015)

"Es handelt sich um eine SLP-OEM (System-Locked Preinstallation) Version."
hier steht alles dazu 
System-Locked Preinstallation – Wikipedia


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. März 2015)

Wenn es System Locked ist kann ich doch nicht auf mein Rechner installieren oder nicht? Ist da jetzt was faul oder nicht?


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2015)

.wenn man die Erläuterung von Wiki nimmt, dann würde ich die Finger weglassen.
Die schreiben was von Hauptplatine und gleichen Hersteller. Wenn du kaufst, kann der immer sagen
man muß wissen, was SLP heißt.... dann haste die A...karte.

"Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist es möglich, auf OEM-Systemen mit  SLP-Installationen von Windows praktisch alle Hardwarekomponenten zu  wechseln, ohne dadurch den Aktivierungsstatus zu verlieren. 
(schön und gut, aaaaber die Platine muss bleiben) Selbst ein  Austausch der Hauptplatine ist möglich, solange der Ersatz vom jeweiligen OEM-Hersteller stammt und die notwendigen Daten im BIOS enthält"


----------



## Jolly91 (18. März 2015)

Also wen man was als Kritik bei Microsoft anmerken darf, dann ist es die Tatsache, das die Probleme mir Ihren Pfaden haben...

Ist das bei Windows 8.1 anders oder lösen die das mit Windows 10?


----------



## XT1024 (18. März 2015)

Ja.


Spoiler



Welche Probleme sollen das denn sein?


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Hallo, ich habe seit einigen Wochen Win 8.1 Pro x64 auf meinem System. Läuft eigentlich alles gut bis auf folgendes Phänomen:

Ab und an geht nach dem Start meine Tastatur nicht. D.h. ich kann zum Beispiel schon gar nicht das Entsperrpasswort eingeben. Ziehe ich die Tastatur aus dem USB Anschluss und stecke sie wieder ein geht es wieder. Ist nur sehr nervig. Passiert aber auch nicht nach jedem Systemstart. Sehr oft ist es bei Neustarts.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. März 2015)

Das passiert bei meiner Microsoft Funk Tastatur und Maus auch manchmal. Ist nervig und habe auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2015)

Hängt die Tastatur am USB 2 oder 3 Port? Bei USB3 hab ich schon öfters gelesen, Peripherie wie Tastaturen und Mäuse nicht daran zu betrieben.


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2015)

Nein, die habe ich auf meinem Board hinten bei den beiden 2.0 angeschlossen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. April 2015)

Ich auch 2.0


----------



## plagestonecold (15. April 2015)

zum testen mal in den energiesparoptionen bei den usb anschlüssen die option "einstellungen für selektives energiesparen" deaktivireren

alternativ im bios den fehler suchen bei den usb settings
da muss man ggf bissl ausprobieren
bei mir war es damals die einstellung bzgl legacy usb modus


----------



## Gary94 (25. April 2015)

Ist es bei euch auch so, wenn Windows 8.1 längere Zeit im Idle ist, sich ein Prozess namens "taskhost.exe" bzw. der ganze Name ist "Hostprozess für Windows Aufgaben" einschaltet und etwa 11-20%  manchmal auch 30% CPU Auslastung in Anspruch nimmt? Manchmal ist es auch die "TiWorker.exe" ganzer Name ist "Windows Modules Installer Worker" Über die Aufgabenplanung konnte ich herausfinden, dass die Aufgabe "DiskFootprint" dafür schuldig ist, zumindest schaltet sie sich (nur im Netzbetrieb) im Leerlauf nach ein paar Minuten ein und daher dann scheinbar auch diese ~20% CPU Auslastung. Im Akkubetrieb ist diese Aufgabe immerhin deaktiviert, aber es nervt schon recht immens, da die Lüfter natürlich hochdrehen.

Habt ihr auch selbiges beobachten können?


----------



## Crymes (25. April 2015)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen.
Ist ziemlich nervig wenn man ein Dokument offen hat, längere Zeit die Maus nicht bewegt und dann der Lüfter auf einmal angeht


----------



## Gary94 (25. April 2015)

Jup, bei mir passiert das ab und zu auch beim Surfen! Sollte ich da für keine Lösung finden, werde ich wohl mal versuchen die Aufgabe zu deaktivieren. Ich frage mich halt, was tut diese Aufgabe/Dienst? Kann ja nicht sein, dass das Ding ständig im Idle irgendwas herumrechnet, was garkeinen Sinn ergibt.
Darf ich fragen, welches Gerät du hast? Der PC aus deiner Signatur oder ein Laptop?


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2015)

Habe das mal angesehen was hier hier beschreibt. Heute mit meinem Surface Pro 3 hantiert und da war es auch. Zumindest konnte ich die Auslastung beobachten. (Aber Lüfter hör ich da nur wenn ich`s mit Prime 95 provoziere)


----------



## Gary94 (25. April 2015)

Bei dir auch dieselben Prozesse? Kommt zwar auf die CPU an aber auch typische ~20% Auslastung? Netzteil eingesteckt? Denn im Akkumodus läuft der Prozess nicht.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2015)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Bei dir auch dieselben Prozesse? Kommt zwar auf die CPU an aber auch typische ~20% Auslastung? Netzteil eingesteckt? Denn im Akkumodus läuft der Prozess nicht.



Ja Auslastung ebenfalls. Hatte es an der Steckdose da ich laden musste. Wollte es später mitnehmen deshalb eingesteckt. Ist ein i3 drin.

Das Surface stand längere Zeit auf dem Tisch weil ich in der Küche was zu tun hatte. Hatte Taskm. offen daherw ar mir das aufgefallen. Beim Surfen ist das ab und an auch.


----------



## Gary94 (25. April 2015)

Okay, na zumindest bin ich nicht der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist/dem das nervt. Also wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin ist, dass es die Aufgabe "DiskFootprint" ist, die sich hier im Leerlauf immer einschaltet. Immer wenn ich die Auslastung der CPU bemerkt habe, bin ich in die Aufgabenplanung gegangen und da steht ja immer die Anfangszeit der Aufgabe, die hat sich mit der Auslastung dann gedeckt und zwar jedesmal.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2015)

Genau. Der Prozess ist bei mir auch


----------



## jensi251 (5. Mai 2015)

Hab seit heute ein Notebook mit Win 8.1, bisher immer nur Win 7. Dementsprechend muss ich mich da erst noch zurecht finden und war anfangs Recht verwirrt 
Jetzt komme ich soweit damit klar, allerdings kann ich keine Dateien auf der Systempartition speichern. Kann die Sachen nur unter downloads oder woanders unter dem Benutzer abspeichern, aber nicht in Programme z.b. Da kommt immer nur "wenden sie sich an den Administrator" und dieser bin ich als Benutzer auch. Da das Gerät auch nur die Systempartition hat ist das ganze etwas blöd. Will nicht immer erst die Sachen unter downloads ablegen und dann kopieren.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Schrotti (9. Mai 2015)

Erstelle dir ein Admin Konto.


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

Kennt einer von euch das Problem dass Windows (8.1, 64-Bit, alle Updates installiert) nicht mehr herunterfährt?
Hab ich auf einmal seit gestern Abend, obwohl ich nichts verändert habe.
Wenn ich auf "Herunterfahren" drücke, erscheint der Herunterfahren-Bildschirm, dann wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und ich bin wieder auf dem Desktop. Ich kann nur noch über den Shutdown-Befehl herunterfahren 

System:
AsRock X99 Extrme 4
i7 5820k
G.Skill 16GB DDR4-3000
MSI GTX760
OS ist auf einer SanDisk Ultra 2 SSD


----------



## KempA (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich kann beim Dreamspark-Programm zwischen "Windows 8.1 Pro" und "Windows 8.1Pro with Update" entscheiden.
Weiß jemand was da der Unterschied ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Mai 2015)

Bei letzteres ist das Update 1 inkludiert. 

Aber generell bei Dreamspark, alle Versionen "bestellen", für jede Version gibts ein extra Key 
So habe ich meine Kumpels ebenfalls mit Lizenzen versorgt


----------



## KempA (8. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, ich dachte die "with Update"-Version wäre um von 8.0 auf 8.1 zu updaten.
Prinzipiell ist es also egal welche Version ich nehme, da ich sowieso die Updates lade?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2015)

Ne, "Update 1" ist nochmal sowas wie ein Service-Pack für Windows 8.1, also einfach eine große Patchsammlung. Ist halt praktischer wenn man direkt 8.1 Update 1 installiert, dann spart man sich die Zeit die für Windows Update draufgehen würde


----------



## KempA (9. Juni 2015)

Ich danke dir vielmals!


----------

